#ubuntu+1 2007-05-07
<martalli|home> .msg nickserv identify jyestham
<martalli|home> ugh
<ajmorris_> i installed mozilla thunderbird 2.0, and now it won't run as mozilla-thunderbird cannot be found, in the installed files section of thunderbird there is no mozilla-thunderbird in /usr/bin, is version 2.0 broken?
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> why is there a kernel package namend 2.6.22 when no such kernel exists according to kernel.org?
<Tm_T> nopcode: because it's unstable version?
<nopcode> uhm
<Tm_T> unstable here means "not released as stable yet"
<nopcode> yeah but then it'd be 2.7
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> that would be unstable unstable
<nopcode> hm
<nopcode> ok
<nopcode> i just saw 2.6.26 is the very latest unstable
<nopcode> are there packages for that?
<nopcode> my realtek r8169/r8111 gigabit NIC doesnt work
<nopcode> (that is with 2.6.22)
<Tm_T> not that I know, but noone stop you building one
* Tm_T knows near to nothing about kernel issues
<digitalpardoe> nopcode: 2.6.26 could be the latest unstable but it doesn't mean ubuntu are going to distribute it.
<nopcode> well i'd rather want networking before i start getting the dependencies for kernel building
<nopcode> for obvious reasons
<digitalpardoe> In what way doesn't your ethernet work?
<nopcode> the drivers loads then it says "link down"
<nopcode> and dhcp doesnt answer
<digitalpardoe> Did it work in Feisty? If you really want to be kernel building you should try Gentoo rather than Ubuntu.
<borschty> you could install the 2.6.20 kernel, which i think is still in the repos
<nopcode> i am using feisty
<nopcode> i just took the kernel package from gutsy
<nopcode> dude what? i always build my own kernel
<markc> nopcode: do you use a nvidia gfx card ?
<nopcode> dont tell me you're not expected to do that in ubuntu
<digitalpardoe> Revert to the feisty kernel then and see if your drivers load.
<nopcode> markc: yeah
<markc> working okay ?
<nopcode> digitalpardoe: i only upgraded because it didnt work there with 2.6.20
<nopcode> markc: on windows, yeah
<nopcode> with ubuntu i had to remove the "splash" option because that gave me a permanent black screen on boot
<markc> nopcode: I just joined the channel, so you compiled 2.6.22-1-rt yourself and don't have nvidia.o ?
<nopcode> i dont care about nvidia now
<nopcode> i need to get my NIC to work
<nopcode> a realtek r8169/8111 something gigabit nic
<nopcode> i'm running the 64 bit version btw
<markc> nopcode: right, so your nvidia is not working either
<nopcode> what?
<nopcode> i dont expect it to work
<nopcode> since i didnt install any drivers yet
<nopcode> i'm getting framebuffer-X11 i think
<markc> so you didn't try to rebuild the restricted package ?
<markc> as well
<nopcode> hey man
<nopcode> i cant do _anything_ without network card
<nopcode> i need that for getting packages
<digitalpardoe> Perhaps the 64bit kernel doesn't have support for your network cards then.
<nopcode> it does
<nopcode> the driver even loads
<nopcode> it just says "link down" and doesnt work
<markc> what driver is it ?
<nopcode> r8169
<markc> I just "upgraded" to gutsy and FWIW there is no r8169 that comes with 2.6.22-1-rt
<nopcode> r8111?
<nopcode> hm
<nopcode> well atleast some driver loaded ;)
<nopcode> ah wait
<nopcode> 8168 maybe?
<digitalpardoe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86798 in linux-source-2.6.20 "r8169 driver does not detect link" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<markc> r8619 not r8169
<markc> sorry, I typed that wrong, should have pasted
<nopcode> windows says r8168 / r8111
<nopcode> brb
<digitalpardoe> It might be worth trying the workthrough on the bug page, just to see.
<nopcode> ok lets see
<nopcode> re
<nopcode> no didnt work
<nopcode> i booted with the cable unplugged and inserted it after boot
<nopcode> didnt work
<nopcode> then i tried cycling the module, no luck
<digitalpardoe> Not sure what the issue could be then. Have you tried booting from the 32bit live CD to see if it is an issue with the 64bit driver.
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<gortiz> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dink> Quick question .... libk3b2 is being held back on initial dist-upgrade ... known issue or should I just force the package install later ?
<Answer> anybody here that can help with wep key?
<cliebow_> Answer, perhaps..
<Answer> I have a wired connection to the device, I put in the ssid and the wep key and it does not work.  with key:off I can associate to an AP.  I have verified the ssid and key are correct.  I can see the AP with iwlist scan
<Answer> it seems very similar to http://madwifi.org/changeset/2081  and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/30596
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30596 in netcfg "WEP key for wireless takes only uppercase" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Answer> from everything I can see it is online, but it is not   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19649/
<cliebow_> not sure i have an answer..wireless has been really wierd in kernels past 2.6.17.7 (my opinion)
<cliebow_> Answer, you might try something called wifi-radar..i've had good luck wit that
<Answer> I do not understand.  I have 11 examples of WEP that work and one that I cannot make work
<Answer> I've got wpa/wpa2/leap/eap-fast/peap/ieee8021x whatever - and i'm stuck on a stupid wep key
<Answer> How can I track down the incompatibility here
<Answer> I have the same brand model firmware of the access point with an identical config in a test environment and it works
<Answer> so it must be something behind the ap with the controller or radius server
<PocketIRC> Is it true that it propably will be only like..2 of the ideas that will make it into gutsy?
<cliebow_> ?
<Toma-> what ideas
<PocketIRC> all the ideas in the forums
<gord> forums are not the place to suggest ideas to make it into ubuntu
<PocketIRC> gord: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=253
<raf256> hello
* raf256 wonders is anyone is alive here
<crimsun> of course not.
<crimsun> all 131 others of us are dead.
* brainsik plays dead
* raf256 pokes brainsik 
<brainsik> ah!
<raf256> crimsun: I was going to ask some questions, because #ubuntu have higher newb-to-signal ratio then debian have grumpy-to-signal, but seeing how its quiet here I am shy now
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-08
<Dink> So far so good... quick fix on the initial fsck error on boot due to hdd device is now hd vs sd ... only thing I get is sigsegv when I click on "systemsettings" kde
<jbj^> I dig the gibbon
<venky> can anyone help me to install ipw3945ABG  I am running gutsy
<venky> ?
<venky> anyone using intel pro wireless 3945 in gutsy?
<crimsun> I can't even boot 2.6.22-1, so no.
<venky> hmm the room is very dormant
<venky> i am able to boot
<venky> i just upgraded to 2.6.22.1 using wired connection
<venky> i was just hoping to find someone who is having intel pro wireless
<RAOF> I think the problem is your expectation that Gutsy should *work* :)
<venky> no it is not
<RAOF> Failing that, you need to provide more information than "it doesn't work"
<venky> hey i think u replied to my msg
<RAOF> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<venky> well i thought it is a well known problem...
<RAOF> venky: Has linux-restricted-modules been built for that kernel yet?
<venky> iam not a poweruser...
<venky> i dont see it
<venky> i see it for ipw2200
<RAOF> venky: Then you *shouldn't* be running Gutsy.
<RAOF> venky: Unless you're doing development, or want to queue up a bunch of bugs, gutsy is not for you.
<venky> well iam enthusiastic though...i mean i dont care if my computer crashes
<venky> well i do submit bugs whenever i can
<venky> i mean whats wrong in learning?
<RAOF> Oh, there's nothing wrong in learning.  Its just that having your system broken != learning.
<venky> well yes i am not developing though
<venky> yes i know
<venky> iam learning by breaking my system keeps me motivated
<venky> i tried searching the web but couldnt find anything specific...that is why iam here
<RAOF> Well, AFAIK you'll need linux-restricted-modules to get ipw3945 working.
<venky> yes i have that
<RAOF> At least, it shows up in the Restricted Drivers applet.
<RAOF> venky: You have that *for the kernel you are running*?
<venky> i mean for the 2.6.22.1 version
<venky> yes
<RAOF> Ok.
<venky> how can you verify if it is running coz i did install it from adept
<venky> i mean i know i should not be bothering developers asking simple questions but i dont expect anyone busy to answer anyway
<crimsun> dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname- r)|grep ^ii
<RAOF> Oh, does $(uname -r) work the same as `uname -r`.  Cool.
* RAOF learns something new everyday.
<crdlb> yes and it's nestable :)
<RAOF> Awesome!
<crdlb> so you can echo $(foo $(bar))
<venky> is that command trying to install the restricted modules for my kernel?
<RAOF> No, it's checking that you've got l-r-m installed for your kernel.
<venky> can you tell me what the pipes are doing?
<venky> is it possible to split the commands?
<crdlb> they're tubes
<crdlb> oh those pipes :)
<crdlb> yes you could use a file in between
<venky> oh well tubes
<crdlb> but that would be pointless
<venky> i dont know much abt it
<crdlb> I think: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crdlb> works too
<RAOF> or "aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | grep installed"
<venky> well it shows 2.6.22.1-1.1
<venky> l-r-m 2.6.22.1 generic
<venky> i read somewhere that ipw3945 will be incorporated into the kernel...i dont know what that means though does it mean it wont be in restricted modules?
<crdlb> I think the ipw3945 driver is going open source
<venky> my knetworkmanager doesnt run gives an error while loading shared library libnetworkstatus.so.0
<venky> so would it still be in restricted modules?
<venky> yes it shows i have the linux restricted modules installed
<RAOF> Hm.  Well, anyway, what is it that's not actually working?
<RAOF> For example: what does "dmesg | grep ipw" say?
<venky> lists ipw 3 times with intel  3945 network connectiion driver
<venky> detected intel pro wireless 3945
<venky> detected geography ABG
<RAOF> Ok, so again, what *doesn't work*.
<venk1> sorry got disconnected
<venk1> did u get my response ROAF
<RAOF> Ok, so again, what *doesn't work*.  IE: you try to connect to a wireless AP and... ?
<venk1> i can make knetworkmanager to work
<venk1> gives me an error in some shared library
<venk1> libnetworkstatus.so.0
<RAOF> venk1: So the problem isn't the ipw, it's network manager.
<RAOF> In particular, network manager is *broken*, so you'll have to try something else.
<venk1> is there anyother way to connect?
<RAOF> System->Administration->Network.
<RAOF> Oh, but you're on KDE.
<RAOF> I don't know.
<venk1> ya
<venk1> when i open system settings it crahes..;)
<venk1> i have submitted a bug
<RAOF> Ok, it's at this point that I repeat: "Gutsy is *not meant to work at this point*"
<venk1> ya i totally understand it
<venk1> iam happy even if it doesnt work just trying
<venk1> trust me i have been with ubuntu from early days of dapper i KNOW this iam a slow learneer..not going to quit just coz iam using an alpha software
<dmgedgoods> hello
<venk1> and well iam still trying to get my intel HD audio to work in feisty
<RAOF> venk1: That should be in #ubuntu.
<RAOF> :)
<venk1> ya i know
<venk1> well i have tried a lot but i think it is just the manufacturers
<venk1> and ALSA hasnt yet released the drivers
<venk1> maybe
<venk1> so just waiting maybe gutsy will make it work..LMAO
<venk2> sorry disconnected
<venk3> back
<venk3> hello
<venk3> well thanks RAOF..talk to you someother time
<venk3> thanks for all the help
<teethdood> is it Gutsy or Gusty?
<teethdood> I know it's Gutsy but The Fridge called it Gusty
<RAOF> Gutsy
<RAOF> As in, "having a lot of guts"
<rollerskatejamms> Is anything gutsy related availible for download yet?
<geser> afaik no
<rollerskatejamms> So what's done in this room at the moment?
<noget> hey eveybody, can someone tell me why the video "flickers" in firefox, when streaming a file?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm getting a dependency issue with gtk and xfce4.  how would yall get around such a thing?
<Hobbsee> with dpkg
<ToHellWithGA> libgtk2.0-0 is conflicting with gtk2-engines-xfce and scim-gtk2-immodule
<ToHellWithGA> morning Hobbsee
<ToHellWithGA> is there a dpkg -doit option?
<Toma-> --force-help
<Toma-> :>
<Hobbsee> ToHellWithGA: yes.  it's called go back to feisty.
<ToHellWithGA> :p
<ToHellWithGA> i figure if i last through the first mini.iso release i can get things running ever so slightly more smoothly then
<ToHellWithGA> until then i just need to make this machine mostly work
<crimsun> I don't recommend forcing unless you like blowing away scim's functionality
<ToHellWithGA> but do i need scim?
<ToHellWithGA> so long as that doesn't kill my compose key (which frankly i could live without) i don't mind losing the ability to input non-latin stuff
<Draconicus> brb
<Draconicus> Blargh... I'm gonna have to reboot. Something's gone screwy with the video.
<Draconicus> See you soon.
<Skuller> gutsy gibbon, yay :D
<PocketIRC> Is it true that only maybe two or less of all the ideas for gutsy in the forum will be added?
<PocketIRC> #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-09
<ToHellWithGA> dudes.  does firefox work for yall
<ToHellWithGA> wait for it, i'm not done
<ToHellWithGA> on sites with java applets
<ToHellWithGA> i have firefox and sun-java6-plugin installed but firefox just doesn't wanna use the plugin
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<d_> HI all having problems updating ubuntu
<d_> problem with libwnck18
<d_> hello any one there
<Didius> Hi
<ToHellWithGA> hi
<Didius> i get lots of questions at fairs about the GRUB. Lot's of people want to easy the switch to ubuntu using a dual boot. But they complain that the GRUB is to hard to config.
<Didius> Just an idea, but wouldn't an GRUB configurator with a GUI be cool?
<ToHellWithGA> Didius: that would be cool
<Didius> but?
<Didius> i don't think it's on the todo list for gutsy gibbon?
<Didius> is there some todo list?
<ToHellWithGA> Didius: i think the todos are called "specs" and you could put it on a wish list for gutsy
<Didius> aha, a whish-list. Just what I was looking for
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: please tell Didius about spec
<Didius> thnx :d
<ToHellWithGA> i dunno where the wish list itself is, but mr google may know
<Didius> hmm it is on the list...
<Didius>  	graphical-grub-config
<Didius> what does that exactly mean?
<Didius> it even has a wiki page! Wonderfull
<ToHellWithGA> wewt :)
<Yggdrasil> hmm, i wish it worked
<Yggdrasil> hahaha
<Yggdrasil> jk
<jorgp> Yggdrasil: aren't you a linux distro?
<Yggdrasil> indeed,
<Yggdrasil> i became self a ware oct 16 2003
<jorgp> sweet, good work
<Yggdrasil> thank you
<Yggdrasil> you will be spared.
<jorgp> are you trying to assimilate gutsy or get assimilated by it
<Pumpernickel> Assimilation is futile.  You will be resisted.
<jorgp> exactly
<ToHellWithGA> i'm so amped
<ToHellWithGA> i definitely don't want to reset right now
<ToHellWithGA> my last dist-upgrade removed pretty much everything GUI-related
<ToHellWithGA> in other news, my / has never been so light
<jorgp> well, I guess that could be good, in some strange wat
<jorgp> way
<Yggdrasil> assmutilation is futile
<ToHellWithGA> jorgp: i'll get back to my TTY1-6 roots
<ToHellWithGA> and i have the framebuffer and gpm so i can use links2 with a mouse
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<jorgp> ToHellWithGA:  yep
<Yggdrasil> hey how can you put a bg picture in your vterminals
<Yggdrasil> image even, im seeing grubs got a splash now
<jorgp> heh, commandline is the only real man way to go
<ToHellWithGA> Yggdrasil: i'd look into the backtrack2 source
<ToHellWithGA> they do a lot of that snazzy stuff
<Yggdrasil> yea thats what iwas going to suggest
<Yggdrasil> mhmm
<Yggdrasil> just cuz ive gotten my ttys running at 773
<Yggdrasil> and i see grub has a splashscreen, im kinda jealouse
<ToHellWithGA> grub has a splash screen?
<Yggdrasil> somehow
<Yggdrasil> haha
<Yggdrasil> ive beat this poor system down so hard i cant tell when anything started
<Yggdrasil> but i thought it was from gutsy
<jorgp> surely gutsy is not that problematic yet
<ToHellWithGA> jorgp: you'd be shocked
<ToHellWithGA> i invite you to view my favorite packages, which i cannot get to install simultaneously
<Yggdrasil> well its a system that was .
<Yggdrasil> somethinb b4 dapper, then dapper then fiesty
<Yggdrasil> now gutsy
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/files/
<ToHellWithGA> Packages.txt and BasePackages.txt
<ToHellWithGA> i cannot install them as a set now without an aptitude badness rating of -10,000ish
<Yggdrasil> im tyring to figure out how i broke the battery part of my gnome-power-manager
<jorgp> ToHellWithGA:  not really, 1 key file with 1 key depend missing could stop the entire distro
<ToHellWithGA> jorgp: how about the key file "xubuntu-desktop" :p
<ToHellWithGA> i'm telling you, man.  it's kinda breaky right now
<jorgp> im sure
<ToHellWithGA> the main meta-packages should be installable after the first few alphas though
<ToHellWithGA> no worries
<jorgp> getting all the packages to work with gcc 4.2 might be a trick
<ToHellWithGA> whatever man, it's gonna be a fun ride
<ToHellWithGA> i hope to find some good bugs and write some good reports
<jorgp> has gnome 2.19.1 got into gutsy yet?
<ToHellWithGA> jorgp: how would i check?
<ToHellWithGA> is there a gnome --version somewhere?
<jorgp> i'm checking
<ToHellWithGA> 2.18.1 i see
<ToHellWithGA> in System->About GNOME
<jorgp> is migrating into gutsy
<jorgp> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/
<jorgp> not all packages have been packaged for 2.19 gnome yet
<jorgp> yes, gutsy will be a fun ride
<Naddiseo> Hello.. anyone know if gutsy will support a EVGA 7900 GT KO?
<Yggdrasil> ehm
<Yggdrasil> no
<Naddiseo> -_-
<Yggdrasil> anyone know how to get , battery back on the list for my gnome power manager ?
<Skrot-> Are there plans to add support for encrypted partitions during installation with gutsy?
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-10
<VincentH> hi there
<catid> RAOF: LVM2 ate my PC :(
<catid> RAOF: going to try to repair it byte by byte tonight..  basically i moved all the logical volumes off my external drive, then ran pvremove on the external drive
<catid> RAOF: guess i needed to run pvmove even though there wasn't anything stored there, before pvremove
<catid> RAOF: cuz now it refuses to boot unless the external drive with the right pv id exists
<catid> just prints some hex code
<RAOF> Awesome :)
<catid> well before it messed up i tried reiser4 with compression..
<RAOF> How did that go?
<catid> i don't recommend it.. it causes a lot of io blocking for some kind of background kernel thread
<catid> when it's not doing something behind the scenes it's pretty fast
<RAOF> Heh.
<catid> for example, when i ran WoW it took a lot of crunching to get it started, then while it had to hit the disk instead of being smooth it got laggy like in windows
<catid> the compression saved about 6 gigs
<catid> encryption isn't supported yet either.. it's in the code but there's no userland component
<catid> so, i switched to XFS
<RAOF> catid: 6 GB?  Out of how much (ie: what sort of ratio?)
<RAOF> Ah, so you want your FS to die on power-outage :P
<catid> oh, it was 6 GB saved from about 40 GB
<RAOF> So ~ 10%?  That's not too good.
<catid> could probably do better, but they don't try to compress very small files or files that "seem" incompressible
<catid> i think it's because for programs like 7-zip or bz2 they combine blocks from small files, but they cannot do that with reiser4 easily
<catid> also they cannot use something slow..  so just lzo or gzip
<RAOF> Possibly not even that, because you also don't want to have to maintain a whole lot of state.
<catid> would be more overhead yeah..
<catid> i want to try out XFS because it's supposed to be great for huge multimedia files
<catid> and i download a lot of TV shows
* crdlb will never stray from ext*
<catid> there does appear to be a case or two where XFS causes FS corruption
* RAOF quite likes reiserfs
<catid> is that what you use for /home?
<RAOF> Yup.  And /
<RAOF> It has the mild bonus that grub can actually boot from it :P
<catid> =)
<catid> LVM2 is great.. just wish it wouldn't have let me mess my PC like that =(
<catid> greetings Seveas
<catid> to read the first sector of a disk: dd count=1 if=/dev/sda | xxd
<MacSlow> greetings everybody!
<RAOF> Howdie MacSlow!
<RAOF> Made Cairo 20x faster yet?
<MacSlow> indirectly I was able to yes :)
<MacSlow> by installing the newest xserver, intel-video driver and enable EXA in xorg.conf
<MacSlow> at least for some cases cairo got really nicely hardware accelerated
<MacSlow> that experience gave me hope
<RAOF> Awesome.  So the "EXA is slower than unaccelerated" bugs have been expunged from intel? :)
<MacSlow> RAOF, not all XRender ("cairo") drawing-operations are fully accelerated yet... but I see a light at the end of the tunnel :)
<RAOF> Yay for hardware acceleration of an awesome drawing framework!
<MacSlow> RAOF, but there are still several pending issues
<RAOF> Anything really bad?
* RAOF doesn't actually *have* an intel card, I'm just interested.
<catid> Cairo is not just for macs right? it's a 2d graphics library like directdraw was?
<RAOF> It's an *awesome* 2d graphics library, yes.
<MacSlow> RAOF, yes... there are still nasty issues remaining
<RAOF> And where did you get the macs from?  OS:X uses a different (Quartz, IIRC) framework.
<catid> the wiki says that Firefox 3.0 will be using it, so i hope that the hardware acceleration is available by then
<RAOF> Oh, that'd be cool.  Yay for *cross-platform* awesome 2d graphics libraries :)
<RAOF> I suppose it might be time for me to start trying out the nouveau drivers...
<catid> umm.. "MacSlow" username and remembering something like Cairo/Quartz for its library
* crdlb is just glad xulrunner will finally be separate
<RAOF> catid: Ah.  AFAIK, Quartz is somewhat similar to Cario, I suppose since there's only so many ways you can design a vector-graphics interface :)
<catid> heh
<catid> using lde, found the disk structure related to the vg definition
<mikkael> hey there, what will be the first noticable (?) difference to feisty when installing tribe 1 next month ?
<crdlb> isn't glucose supposed to finally accelerate cairo?
<RAOF> All sorts of things accelerate cairo.
<crdlb> mikkael: tickless kernel
<RAOF> You could build the glitz backend, and use OpenGL accel!
<catid> from what i've read, the tickless kernel isn't noticeably different heh
<mikkael> tickless comes with 2.6.21, right ?
<catid> yeah
<RAOF> I don't think there'll be anything amazingly super aweomely different.  Just newer versions of stuff.
<mikkael> i did compile it, but compiling failed cause i was out of disc-space ;)
<crdlb> RAOF: but glucose is supposed to be the ideal AccelMethod right?
<catid> i'd love to see IngoM's CFS in the next Ubuntu release.. it doesn't have any known regressions and really is a noticeable difference
<RAOF> crdlb: It's a cool accel method, certainly.
<RAOF> Probably the most awesome, yes.
<catid> hah
<catid> reiser4 has left a tattoo on my disk
<RAOF> Is it something cool, like a dragon?
<catid> after i reformatted to xfs it left part of the header at 16000h
* RAOF screams TROGDOOOOOOOOR!
* catid has the Trogdor tee and wears it proud.. graduated from the same U as homestarrunner guys
* RAOF didn't think CGNU actually existed :P
<catid> Florida Stat U
* RAOF resists making a stat! joke.
<catid> Florida: cannot stat `U': No such file or directory
<RAOF> Bring me a U, stat!
<catid> lol
* catid will be surprised if this works
<catid> brb
<_4strO> yop yop
* buz wonders if there is already a gutsy prealpha iso?
<gnomefreak> buz: no
<buz> ah well i'll start out with feisty then
<buz> (in a kvm ;)
<bSON> hello
<bSON> when i update bind9 to 9.4.1-1, i cannot connect to the internet anymore... do you know how to fix this?
<sparrw> i think my ssh daemon has a timeout for idle connections.  how can i fix that?
<bSON> repeat: when i update bind9 to 9.4.1-1, i cannot connect to the internet anymore... do you know how to fix this?
<trujillo> Hi, i'm trying to customize Feisty LiveCD. Actually I want to install (download and install) some extra packages when the user choose to install the system on hard disk.
<trujillo> Does anyone have some idea of how do it ? I believe that i have to change UBIQUITY ... but, I have not found where to change in the code , or some configuration file.
<DeepB> try #ubuntu, this is only for Gusty
<Hobbsee> trujillo: search the wiki for remastering cds or something.  it comes up fairly quickly
<sparrw> i have a radeon 9000 mobility and X.org 7.2.0, am i screwed?
<kick52[pm] > ah cool
<kick52[pm] > i smaller channel
<kick52[pm] > im getting an error installing yaboot to my firewire drive
<totall_6_7> I am leaving a bug report but i thought i would post it here as well: The option under System...Preferences....Desktop Effects. If you make the mistake of enabling that just one time  it modifies the xorg.conf file and adds ....load "glx". which is fine if you are able to use the correct driver for your vid card
<totall_6_7> but if you are not able to use the correct driver and you disable it the load "glx stays as being loaded which causes your system to slow wayyyy down. The only way to get it back is to manualy edit xorg
<totall_6_7> i know that you guys think that is not a big deal editing a conf file, but if you are going to have a menu option for some thing it should undue what it does if you choose to opt out of that option
<kick52[pm] > hello
<kick52[pm] > how can i get yaboot to install on my firewire drive?
<gnomefreak> kick52[pm] : join #ubuntu for help with feisty
<gnomefreak> or edgy
<kick52[pm] > i cant really
<kick52[pm] > too many people
<kick52[pm] > not wanting to help with ppc
<gnomefreak> kick52[pm] : this is a support channel for only development versions of ubuntu
<kick52[pm] > k
<jorgp> heh
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dink> Anyone else having problems opening documents with writer ?
<pierce> is there a set date for when pidgin will be added to gutsy?
<geser> pierce: now - 6 hours
<geser> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in gutsy
<geser> pierce: now - 6 hours
<pierce> neato
<geser> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-May/001276.html
<pierce> also, about a week ago, all my fonts got really big.  Am I just special, or did that happen to everyone?
<jorgp> your special
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-11
<Draconicus> I screwed up Beryl. It's being retarded, now. I'm gonna restart X. brb.
<borschty_> what are the specs of the computers of the build-farm?
<concept10> anyone moved to the feisty repo yet without any major problems?  ive been tracking the packages (some what) and dont see many changes that will effect the system..
<RAOF> concept10: You mean the gusty repo, right?
<RAOF> My KVM doesn't seem to be broken at the moment, but I wouldn't run gutsy in anything but an isolated environment at this point (chroot, VM).
<concept10> RAOF, yep
<aftertaf> any help available for wifi being dead right now?
<aftertaf> er sorry... Hi all :)
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<aftertaf> how are you?
<Hobbsee> good - at uds
<aftertaf> uds?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu developers summit
<aftertaf> oooohhhh nice
<aftertaf> anyone know why wifi doesnt work in gitsy right now? :D
<Hobbsee> sure.  merges arent done yet.
<Hobbsee> it's not supposed to work right now
<aftertaf> i went gutsy cos official release kernel in feisty just would not boot on my machine, and so no nvidia because other version i didnt have the kernel headers.......
<aftertaf> oh ok :)
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> merges ie cvs code updates, right?
<Hobbsee> upstream versions + debian changes + ubuntu changes == merge
<aftertaf> ok. any previsions on merge finish ?
<aftertaf> vaguely....
<Hobbsee> "when it's done"
<Hobbsee> "depends on how many people helo"
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> er, help
<PriceChild> !guts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<aftertaf> lol
<fb33> why when I launch beryl-manager I get a black screen?
<jacque1> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<fuoco> anyone knows of a page that shows a 'diff' list of packages between feisty and gutsy?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: what package?
<fuoco> gnomefreak: i mean a general list of all packages, to see which ones are newer in gutsy compared to feisty
<gnomefreak> fuoco: get the sources for both and debdiff them
<gnomefreak> fuoco: maybe packages.ubuntu.com has them
<fuoco> hmm
<borschty_> or download Packages.gz of both, extract and diff them
<borschty_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/ or maybe this page could be helpful
<gnomefreak> fuoco: changelog file will tell you but you need the source. you can try just the .diff and the .dsc but should list feisty and gutsy in changelog
<Turms> is there any repo of medibuntu-sos-sts for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Turms: i doubt it. normally 3rd party repos come around near end of devel cycle
<gnomefreak> anything before that is usless
<Turms> gnomefreak: thanks :-)
<gnomefreak> YW
<gnomefreak> oops
<Turms> :-)
<TheCreationist> Where can I go to request features for the Gutsy installer?
<ToHellWithGA> TheCreationist: in a spec perhaps?
<ToHellWithGA> or on a wish list
<TheCreationist> ToHellWithGA: Right... but does Ubuntu have an official Feature Request system?
<ToHellWithGA> TheCreationist: it does, wish lists
<TheCreationist> ok
<ToHellWithGA> i dunno where to find the wish lists, but i'd think launchpad would be a good place to look
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to roll back after installing a metapackage?
<Lordveda> Is there a constant devel branch for the ubuntu distribution
<Lordveda> I know I can add repositories to apt-get
<Lordveda> no answer
<Lordveda> cool
<Lordveda> I think there should be a constant devel tree in ubuntu. This is the same for debian, Redhat and other distributions.
<DeepB> i agree
<Lordveda> For those who like to have recent softwares that are stable, this should be present in such a tree.
<concept10> I second that... (or third)  for those who want the latest libraries and such
<concept10> Lordveda, we should do some work in the community to propose that
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-12
<catid> well, after i lost data the first time my system crashed using XFS, decided to switch to reiserfs
<DudeManJer> I know its not the correct room but I wonder if anybody here knows how to assist about the installation process?
<yimmmy> help please
<yimmmy> helop
<RAOF> !ask | yimmmy
<ubotu> yimmmy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<czarny> hello
<czarny> I've updated my g/f's laptop yesterday to partly gutsy
<czarny> and after reboot all kernels see ide disks and cdroms as scsi
<czarny> instead of hda I get sda
<czarny> is it normal?
<czarny> I've overcame this problem, nevertheless after all processes in init went OK I'm asked to pass maintainance password
<czarny> and when I do, I need to start gdm manually and everything works
<czarny> nevertheless I don't get any errors, but the maintanance pswd is needed - why?
<crimsun> yes, it's normal.  In fact, that was the movement with edgy, but it got delayed until feity, and bits and pieces ended up being reverted for feisty final
<crimsun> feisty, even.
<czarny> why the move?
<czarny> I'm a PLD (another distro) devleoper and I'd like to hear the reasons
<czarny> why everything gets emulated (through sg I'd assume?)
<crimsun> because it makes sense.  Upstream (Linux, kernel.org) wants One Interface to Rule Them All.
<czarny> and that interface to be is scsii :)
<czarny> ok - and about the init problem ??
<crimsun> you likely will find a protracted discussion on the libata devel list(s).
<czarny> what could cause maintainance passwd ?
<czarny> there is no error, all services seem to run normal
<crimsun> is this with 2.6.22-[12]  or 2.6.20-15 from feisty?
<czarny> 2.6.20
<crimsun> I can't comment on the former; it doesn't even boot my machines.
<czarny> well the transition wen't bad for me
<czarny> UUID's in /etc/fstab got updated to the scsii ones
<crimsun> need more context.  Do you have a digital photo or possibly a dump from a serial console?
<czarny> but not in /boot/menu.lst
<czarny> LOL
<czarny> not really
<czarny> ok - how could I debug it ??
<czarny> is there a ..h m...step by step mode ??
<czarny> like every service asks me if it is to be run ?
<crimsun> not really.
<czarny> well - the strange thing is, that all servicess pass
<czarny> in PLD maintance passwd is issued when something breaks
<czarny> usually quite early
<czarny> and this seems to show after *all* start
<crimsun> does starting in recovery mode (the second boot option, which is simply nosplash verbose single) reveal anything?
<czarny> because when I start gdm and toy with GNOME it seems all run
<czarny> I need to boot in this mode all the time
<czarny> but doesn't
<czarny> when I boot in the normal mode, when spalsh shows, the computer never reaches GDM
<czarny> It's a hardware problem
<czarny> some usplash fcked up ati 7500 booting
<crimsun> what if you choose the normal mode but remove quiet and splash from the kernel command line?
<czarny> didn't try that
<czarny> w8
<crimsun> we are going through a usplash transition if you haven't kept up with gutsy-changes
<czarny> crimsun: I don't use ubuntu :)
<czarny> crimsun: I've installed it on my g/f's laptop :)
<czarny> crimsun: whoa - works !
<czarny> crimsun: THX dude
<czarny> so now the rescue mode always will issue passwd at the end ?
<crimsun> only if you've configured a root password.
<czarny> bout that usplash hung - it's like from...hm...end of edgy?
<czarny> crimsun: Yea - I think I maby did??
<czarny> crimsun: something needed that
<crimsun> certain video cards act weird with usplash and Xorg
<crimsun> video's not my strong point (I deal with audio)
<czarny> crimsun: well there was a time I was making some splash for PLD
<czarny> and I've toyed around usplash and fbsplash
<czarny> so usplash doesn't have much options to tweak
<czarny> but fbsplash has an option which is told to be used, when during boot something shows on top of the splash
<czarny> like changing consoles make splash dissapear
<czarny> and when You turn the magical fbsplash option on it forces the splash to stay on top
<czarny> since usplashes splash stays on top all the time I'd assume that You use that feature by default
<czarny> and both fbsplash with that feature and usplash make my laptop not display anything else then the splash :)
<czarny> BTW: NetworkManager 0.6.5 anytime soon ?
<czarny> I'd pass You some patches, as I've did it for PLD - it compiles and runs
<czarny> but I've got totally no idea how debs are being build and how You ppl develop Your packages
<czarny> (and NM 0.6.5 needed some minor patching)
<tritium> czarny: what's fixed in 0.6.5?  I still haven't figured out if its a kernel module or network-manager problem that prevents me from using AR5212 on feisty.
<czarny> czarny: I totally don't know ;)
<czarny> czarny: my friend had problems with his card
<czarny> and asked me to try 0.6.5
<czarny> and it worked for him
<czarny> nevertheless a lot of fuss is out there, especially on Your forums, that 0.6.5 is a magical wand for some ppl who couldn't have used it
<czarny> I know that some driver issues were fixed and all the magical conecting modes, like EAP2, WPA2 and other certificate types of connectivity has been revised
<czarny> tritium: but to answer Your question - I'd go wit the network-manager helping, as my friends didn't change any drivers, only NM
<tritium> hmm, that sounds promising...
<tritium> I can only connect to open networks currently
<tritium> Was a little surprised to see feisty release with that bug.  I've got to imagine there are a lot of Thinkpad users out there that are affected...
<tritium> (among others)
<czarny> tritium: thinkpad??
<czarny> tritium: I've got a T42
<czarny> and I can connect to a WPA2 TKIP network with a certificate and password
<tritium> czarny: I've got a T43p with Atheros AR5212
<czarny> tritium: aah...so I've got a solution 4 You ;)
<czarny> tritium: I'll give You my postal address, You'll give my Yours and we're all set ;)
<czarny> just the switch needed ;)
<tritium> czarny: ;)
<tritium> czarny: it's actually my employer's
<czarny> tritium: well - so there's some convincing 4 You to do ;)
<czarny> tritium: try "Dir Sir, try to think bout it as an upgrade - it's true You'll get an older model, but the upgrade is, that something that didn't work started to!"
<tritium> I'm sure that'll go over really well ;)
<czarny> ok - thx dudes
<tritium> take care, czarny :)
<czarny> crimsun: especially You - easy thing but made me stope
<czarny> Yea - I'm going to - I'm going to my g/f graduatation ceremony
<czarny> cya
<czarny> oh - and fetch my someone who knows bout the usplash thing next time
<czarny> cya
<gnomefreak> czarny: the usplash issue will be fixed soon now that UDS is over. hopfully sometime in the next 7 days or so but can promise that since its not my package
<czarny> gnomefreak: thx
<czarny> again bout the hda -> sda stuff
<czarny> 2.6.22 detects hda again
<czarny> WTF ??
<czarny> what makes a kernel detect stuff normally, and what in the scsii way??
<czarny> some package ??
<czarny> initrmafs ?
<czarny> and what is unknown stanza in init scripts?
<gnomefreak> czarny: off hand i dont know, its still a bit early here and i havent booted my gutsy sys in a few days because i havent set it up for building packages yet.
<czarny> +
<czarny> *
<Gearman> exterior monitor does not work
<Cas> Hi all, A little question about Gutsy. Will the restricted driver manager still be in it?
<Toma-> yep
<Cas> Toma-: good, I was a little confused by many comments cause of the free approach
<venky> hello is anyone on kubuntu gutsy with intel pro wireless 3945?
<venky> anyone using kubuntu gutsy?
<teethdood> anyone trying firefox 3?
#ubuntu+1 2007-05-13
<hikenboot> greetings all just installed ubuntu 7.04 getting cant access tty job control turned off on first boot after install...any ideas..I see hundres of posts for this issue with no solutions
<crdlb> hikenboot: this channel is for gutsy now
<crdlb> you want #ubuntu
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix> I want to install madwifi drivers (ath_pci etc) from source
<Edulix> what packages should I need?
<Edulix> linux-source-2.6.22 should suffice or do I need linux-headers too? where can I get thoe from?
<Edulix> well I'll test it..
<crimsun> you should use the matching linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> otherwise, if you want the snazoo from the actual source, then apt-get source linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Edulix> crimsun: can you tell me where is the linux-headers-2.6.22* package? I'm installing the gutsy kernel in feisty
<Edulix> (I want tickless kernel ;-)
<crimsun> I advise you to hold off from trying that.
<Edulix> crimsun: well.. I've tested and it works fine
<crimsun> but you can use launchpad.net to find it.
<Edulix> the only thing left is to compile madwifi for it so my atheros wifi card works too
<crimsun> Edulix: no, you really mean "Works for Me".
<Edulix> crimsun: yes, that's what I meant
<Edulix> crimsun: actually it works better than feisty release kernel for me
<crimsun> it doesn't boot three of my machines.
<Edulix> I'm using a pre-release kernel (2.6.20-12  instead of 2.6.20-15) because in following versions sound didn't work
<Edulix> crimsun: hehe that's life =)
<crimsun> what sound card?
<Edulix> snd_hda_intel
<Edulix> integrated in my samsung r40 laptop
<Edulix> actually it seems that it was fixed after fesity was released
<Edulix> but because of ubuntu politics, this will not be fixed for feisty kernel. there'll be only security updates because "fixing a bug can lead to another one". but I still think that bugs should also be fixed in stable version..
<Edulix> </rant> :P
<crimsun> can you be more specific?
<Edulix> crimsun: about the sound card?
<crimsun> I've triaged about six thousand different ALSA bugs
<Edulix> hehe
<crimsun> no, about your bug
<Edulix> ah
<crimsun> is it the AD1986A one?  the SB450 one?  the Realtek 88x jack sense one?  the "inaudible audio from resume" one?
<Edulix> well, as far as i can remember: sound modules load fine, but then alsa mixer shows only one bar or two (front and mic perhaps?) and there's none form PCM
<Edulix> apps like amarok freeze at start
<crimsun> that's not a bug, that's a symptom.  Big difference.
<crimsun> What's the actual bug?
<Edulix> uhm well the bug? sounds doesn't play, I don't know why. and this was in the change from 2.6.20-12 to 2.6.20-13. if you want me to be more specific I can reboot with 2.6.20-15 (which has the same bug) and tell you better
<crimsun> yes, reboot, and please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Edulix> but I recall that it was related to some changes in a define for alsa
<Edulix> (#define)
<crimsun> that sounds like the SB450 one
<crimsun> the fix that I've committed is a gruesome hack at best, and it's definitely not the right one at all, but it fixes the symptom.  It does not, however, actually fix the bug.
<crimsun> there are several critical pieces that are missing to actually fix the bug, and they're all far too invasive to go into a released kernel without introducing further regressions.
<crimsun> I know - I wrote that code.
<Toma-> hey crimsun, i got that old dell d300 with the cs4232 to work! i had to disable apci, get lspnp, then set the right addresses! thanks for the point in the right direction :)
<Edulix> crimsun: sorry, I was at the tlf
<Edulix> I'll reboot now
<crimsun> Toma-: np
<Toma-> crimsun: strange thing tho, the pnp ports have changed over the years from 0x530 to 0x0530. So all the previous docs were totally wrong :O
<crimsun> err, that's a consequence of the underlying subsystem being wonky.
<crimsun> I knew isapnp should have died.
<Toma-> mmm. ill update the wiki/forum help on it
<Edulix> hi back!
<Edulix> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/485908 there you are
<Edulix> crimsun: ping?
<crimsun> http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/feisty-azx-sb450/
<crimsun> use those.
<Edulix> ok
<Edulix> anyway I still want tickless kernel and I want to toy with PowerTOP so I'm trying to build madwifi  in 2.6.22 =)
<ScarFreewill> is gutsy going to use kde4?
<crdlb> it won't be released in time
<crdlb> even if it's completely on schedule
<Edulix> oh I thought it would use it
<crdlb> they're going to release an update or something when it does come out though iirc
<ScarFreewill> kde4 is for nov 2007 right?
<crdlb> October 23, 2007: Targeted Release Date
<crdlb> from wikipedia
<ScarFreewill> ok thx
<crdlb> and gutsy is planned for october 18
<ScarFreewill> i don't mind to just download a few new debs for kde4 when it gets out, though it would have been nice to have it natively ;)
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> why is it that I have no /lib/modules/2.6.22-1-generic/build directory?
<Edulix> ok found it
<Edulix> wow
<Edulix> it worked! I have 2.6.22 with madwifi (and sound ;-)
<Edulix> where? in feisty hehe
<fuoco> Edulix: how did you achieve that? i'm just in the process of trying the same
<Edulix> fuoco: download linux-headers-2.6.22-1_2.6.22-1.5_all.deb, linux-headers-2.6.22-1-generic_2.6.22-1.5_i386.deb, linux-image-2.6.22-1-generic_2.6.22-1.5_i386.deb and install them
<Edulix> (from gutsy)
<Edulix> then download madwifi from svn
<Edulix> and then reboot to use the new kernel, and compile ("make && make install") madwifi
<Edulix> and there you go ;)
<fuoco> ok, cool thx
<Edulix> your are welcome =)
<Edulix> now time to test powertop (do you know about it?)
<fuoco> what's that?
<Edulix> well the web page is down now :( but:
<Edulix> read this http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2801
<Edulix> fuoco: it's basically an utility to exploit the tickless kernel feature we've got in 2.6.21+ so that bateries last longer
<Edulix> (laptops)
<fuoco> yeah ok
<Edulix> btw take into accound that 64bits kernels are not tickless yet
<fuoco> i'm on ppc actually
<Edulix> oh =)
<fgh> hi............. i am girl 22.is any one for chat??????
<zaggynl> wait, what?
<Girl___22> what what?
<someothernick> lol
<Girl___22> i am from serbia :) jebem mu mater
<zaggynl> IRC's pretty dead today
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix>  how can I see a list of flavours for AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=<?>  ?
<fuoco> anyone runs a 2.6.21 or 2.6.22 kernel ?
<stouset> Anyone upgrade to Gutsy and experience large fonts in GNOME?
<stouset> Preferences->Fonts shows everything at 10pt.
<stouset> Although I'm reasonably certain that 10pt fonts aren't the size of my finger.
<stouset> For the record, a font size of about 7 as configured through font preferences corresponds to exactly what 10 was pre-gutsy.
<kalpik> stouset, check your DPI
<stouset> kalpik: Easiest way?
<kalpik> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<stouset> 129x126
<kalpik> that's the problem.. you have to set it to 96x96
<stouset> Indeed.
<stouset> That would do it. Didn't even notice the DPI setting in the font prefs was way off at 127.
<stouset> Interesting that it changed itself.
<kalpik> hmm
<kalpik> i told you its not the right time to switch to gutsy :P
<stouset> I know. Which is precisely why I'm doing it.
<kalpik> hehe
<stouset> Might as well file the bug reports.
<kalpik> love breakage, dont you? ;)
<stouset> Like helping out. Always ran unstable on Debian and filed reports aplenty.
<kalpik> so while we're at it, even i was planning to switch to gutsy :P
<kalpik> just not daring enough
<stouset> That was the only hitch as far as I can tell, so far.
<kalpik> hmm
<stouset> For some...1,250 packages installed. So not a barebones system.
<stouset> Of course, I did end up tossing Debian and switching to Ubuntu when they broke fglrx in unstable for about two months.
<stouset> Couldn't use the free driver, since it doesn't support my card yet.
<kalpik> yeah.. ubuntu is known for very stable dist-upgrades
<stouset> Thanks for the assist.
<kalpik> sure :)
<stouset> brb
<stouset> kalpik: I've never really understood how GNOME handles DPI vs. Xorg. Best I can tell, is it that my DPI is set in xorg to 129x126, which would be the default DPI for my fonts, but GTK overrides it to 96 with the font properties?
<stouset> i.e., if I were to open up a window that used some other font rendering toolkit, it would use the 129x126 DPI?
<kalpik> gtk font properties are messed up
<kalpik> neevr report the cotrrect DPI
<kalpik> *correct
<stouset> Ah.
<stouset> Anywhere I can read up about it?
<kalpik> hmm.. wait
<kalpik> this thread mentions about DPI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<stouset> Thanks.
<fuoco> anyone who uses 2.6.22 kernel or otherwise gutsy: can you check if 'top' shows your cpu ever goes idle or just wastes cycles? ('%wa' in top)
<stouset> Ah, DisplaySize is a godsend.
<kalpik> hehe
<KiloHertz> anyone in here ever done xinerma  with a agp card and a pci card?
<KiloHertz> anyone in here ever done xinerma  with a agp card and a pci card?
<KiloHertz> sorry it pasted twice
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-05
<davyboy04> can somebody please tell me how to change my video card driver and how to decide which one i neeD?
<danage> davyboy04: go to #ubuntu (but try from bash displayconfig-gtk)
<ethana2> I don't think he's identified
<davyboy04> ok
<KingOfDos> I've got a problem with zabbix-server-mysql. After a couple of upgrades of Ubuntu 6.10 to 8.04 (version after version) my zabbix-server does nothing anymore.
<KingOfDos> While upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 (i beleave) it wanted to convert the database format while upgrading. That faild.
<KingOfDos> So is there a way to manually convert a zabbix-server database format from version 1.1 to 1.4
<tarzeau> is there a user of requestsync in here?
<tarzeau> is there a log file and the dates when the next automatic syncs (from debian unstable to ubuntu) will be?
<RussellGee> tarzeau: i was wondering the same thing
<RussellGee> there were updates 2 days ago but apart from that theres been nothing else
<tarzeau> RussellGee: is that stuff not public maybe?
<tarzeau> RussellGee: and is there a webgui for requestsync? can non-ubuntu users run it somehow? (i have friends who run ubuntu, but i don't have access on their machines from not local)
<tarzeau> and they do want some software updates that is in debian sid, but not ubuntu
<RussellGee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<RussellGee> ?
<tarzeau> RussellGee: you can't file bugs on launchpad without account
<tarzeau> RussellGee: i got three accounts on there, but don't remember the password and my email changed and they can't send the reminders onto another mail address on the keyring :(
<tarzeau> i don't want to create another 10 accounts on launchpad
<tarzeau> i'd just like someone on irc that i can ping from time to time to sync package a , b, and c
<RussellGee> sync requests normally dont happen untill after the debian import freeze
<tarzeau> ah i see, and no automatic syncs either?
<RussellGee> they should star soon on a regular basis
<RussellGee> start*
<RussellGee> you could go fetch the source your self from sid and build the packages
<tarzeau> i know about that
<tarzeau> so it's not known when soon is?
<RussellGee> theres still a few things to get sorted with the toolchain
<RussellGee> perl is in a right mess atm
<RussellGee> things should start moving along in a few days
<RussellGee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-May/000424.html
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is PRE-ALPHA softare, and we do NOT recommend that users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with significant instability and recovering from up to, and including, total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now
<Skiessi> does anyone know when x is going to work again?
<Amaranth> Skiessi: just before alpha1
<Amaranth> Skiessi: See you in June
<Skiessi> \o/ irssi and lynx until then
<Skiessi> and aaxine of course, I need a media player
<Amaranth> or downgrade libxfont1
<Skiessi> to what version?
<Skiessi> I'll downgrade to hardy one
<Skiessi> :| yeah it works now...
<MonTree> ubuntu live cd comes with md5sum?
<hwilde> is there any way I can make ubuntu call a phone number and play a pre-recorded message?
<hydrogen> not particullarly on topic
<hwilde> I don't even know what to search for -  it doesn't seem to exist
<gnomefreak> hwilde: please ask in ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu as you were. there might not be an easy way or a known way at this time so getting an answer might not be easy
<gnomefreak> hwilde: maybe try recording your voice and than worry about setting it up
<hwilde> I have the recordings
<hwilde> not sure how to initiate a voice phone call
<hwilde> automatedly speaking
<gnomefreak> hwilde: you need to write your own program or search for one on net . I highly doubt we have one and this is really the wrong channel to be asking in
<gnomefreak> hwilde: please ask in ubuntu or ubuntu-offtopic
<frenzy> hello
<frenzy> i'm comming here with a heads up to a major problem with Ubuntu 8.04LTS
<AtomicSpark> wrong channel :P
<frenzy> well not really
<frenzy> becasue this needs an update to fix
<AtomicSpark> and what is this little problem of yours?
<frenzy> basicly, with every program and i mean every program that creates documents you can save, the program crashes when you try to save
<frenzy> and i think the problem is with the window mananger
<frenzy> and no one in the support forums or the IRC can help
<AtomicSpark> i don't appear to have this problem. did you do a fresh install?
<frenzy> no, an update
<frenzy> and the bug is registered, i'm not the only one having the problem
<mnemo> frenzy: paste the URL to the bug report in launchpad
<frenzy> ok
<AtomicSpark> upgrades are never reliable. especially if you add stuff from the original install.
<frenzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/225355
<frenzy>  yea i know, i had major problems with xubuntu after the last install, the ethernet card wouldn't work
<mnemo> frenzy: that bug doesn't repro on my machine either (I tried both open office writer and "text editor")
<frenzy> bleh
<AtomicSpark> i tried gimp too
<AtomicSpark> you didn't try to manually install open office at any point in the past did you?
<frenzy> and you both did fresh installs?
<frenzy> no, never
<mnemo> frenzy: no, I install a beta version of gutsy and then just kept pressing "upgrade"
<frenzy> but given that it effects all document programs, i think the issue is with window manangers
<AtomicSpark> it would be an issue with saving so maybe nautilis or something.
<mnemo> frenzy: on your machine, does "gedit" crash when you save a text file?
<AtomicSpark> i upgraded from the beta. it was pretty crappy. only had a major issue with flash though.
<frenzy> sorry i'm still ubuntuillerate, what is the gedit?
<frenzy> aaa
<frenzy> nvm
<AtomicSpark> gedit is the default text editor
<frenzy> sorry i'm used to just calling it text editor, yes it crashes
<mnemo> ok hmm
<AtomicSpark> hmm. what about nano? from a terminal?
<frenzy> nano seems to load in the terminal,
<frenzy> let me try to save
<mnemo> frenzy: to find the cause of a crash you need to run the application inside GDB and retrive a stacktrace at the point the crash happens... but to do that you need to run an application which has debug symbols available
<mnemo> frenzy: press CTRL-O to save stuff in nano
<frenzy> ok
<frenzy> well i would like to find the cause of the crash
<BunnyRevolution> wouldn't
<BunnyRevolution> "strace appname" work?
<frenzy> alright so nano saved just fine
<frenzy> in the terminal
<AtomicSpark> might be a nautilus thing.
<frenzy> i just reinstalled nautilus, should i restart and see if that helped?
<AtomicSpark> scary. but sure.
<mnemo> frenzy: there is no easy to install debug symbols for gedit as far as I know... but there is debug symbols for evince so maybe you can try that... just download any PDF file to your desktop, double click it to open it in "evince", then select "Save a copy" from the file menu and see if that crashes
<frenzy> let me try that first
<mnemo> frenzy: yeah try the restart first for sure
<AtomicSpark> i thought inkscape was the pdf viewer now?
<frenzy> no evince still is there
<frenzy> and the program just crashed with the PDF but i'll be right back with a restart.
<AtomicSpark> not for me lol but he did an upgrade
<AtomicSpark> maybe document viewer is evince?
<AtomicSpark> ah it is!
<AtomicSpark> heh the show about human hobbits is on
<frenzy> nope!
<frenzy> still crashes
<frenzy> so what were you saying about the PDF
<mnemo> okay frenzy, run this command "sudo apt-get install evince-dbg"
<frenzy> ok
<mnemo> start evince without opening any PDF
<mnemo> also start a terminal
<mnemo> in the terminal type "gdb --pid=`pidof evince`"
<frenzy> ok
<mnemo> make sure you get backticks and not ' chars etc
<mnemo> at this point evince should become unresponsive (and gray out), this is normal
<frenzy> weird evince seems not to be in my applications menu
<mnemo> and you should have a gdb prompt available where you can type stuff
<mnemo> you can just launch evince from the terminal, type "evince &"
<frenzy> ok
<frenzy> ok i have the prompt
<mnemo> type "c" in the gdb prompt to start evince again
<frenzy> ok
<mnemo> evince should not stop being gray and you should be able to use evince menus normally
<frenzy> yes
<mnemo> okay, repro the bug now
<mnemo> i.e. use the "save copy" function in evince
<mnemo> to make it crash
<frenzy> it froze and greyed out
<frenzy> i did open
<mnemo> okay good
<mnemo> switch back to gdb
<frenzy> alright
<mnemo> and look what it printed
<frenzy> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<frenzy> [Switching to Thread 0xb6bad720 (LWP 6316)]
<frenzy> 0xb7245bc7 in strchr () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<mnemo> perfect
<mnemo> now type "backtrace full"
<mnemo> and copy everything gdb prints into the launchpad bug :)
<frenzy> haha ok!
<mnemo> this information is very useful to developers
<frenzy> alright
<frenzy> should i just post it as a comment in the current bug?
<mnemo> yeah, or attach it as a file is even better in case it's very long
<frenzy> but i can't save files :-P
<mnemo> use nano or something ;>
<frenzy> unless i use nano
<frenzy> yea
<mnemo> you can also paste it into here: http://rafb.net/paste/
<mnemo> so I can look at it
<AtomicSpark> shift-control-v for pasting into nano
<frenzy> should i only copy from backtrace
<mnemo> copy the part that says SIGSEGV as well
<mnemo> plus some lines before and after that
<frenzy> http://rafb.net/p/B2BVWf76.html
<frenzy> is that good?
<mnemo> hmm
<frenzy> hmm?
<mnemo> two problems
<frenzy> shoot
<mnemo> first, you're missing symbols for some pretty important libraries... this is why it says "No symbol table info available.
<mnemo> secondly, the backtrace is not complete... or at least I don't think it is
<mnemo> hold on
<frenzy> ok
<frenzy> well it took me back to gdb
<mnemo> yeah, maybe things will become more clear if we manage to get the symbols for glib and gtk into place
<frenzy> well how do we do that?
<mnemo> now i'm sort of guessing here but, try running "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0-dbg"
<mnemo> and then also run "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0-dbg"
<frenzy> ok
<mnemo> frenzy: and just to be sure, run this as well "sudo apt-get install libgtkextra-x11-2.0-dbg"
<frenzy> ok, it's working
<mnemo> and then grab another backtrace
<frenzy> alright
<frenzy> on the bug report, someone posted dependences, what's that for
<frenzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/225355
<mnemo> the dependencies.txt file is attached automatically when you file bugs using the "help :: report a problem" functionality
<frenzy> gottcha
<mnemo> frenzy: did you manage to get another backtrace?
<frenzy> still installing the last one
<mnemo> mmkay, I see
<frenzy> #15 0xb77f7e4f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<frenzy> No symbol table info available.
<frenzy> #16 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<frenzy> No symbol table info available.
<frenzy> same thing
<mnemo> can you paste the whole thing again into ttp://rafb.net/paste
<frenzy> ok
<frenzy> http://rafb.net/p/h7Hn5M75.html
<frenzy> is that good?
<mnemo> okay, this is sort of where my knowledge ends... I don't know how to make the backtrace more readable unfortunatly
<mnemo> this is still useful
<mnemo> but it's not perfect
<Amaranth> it is not useful at all
<frenzy> ha
<mnemo> :/
<mnemo> Amaranth: so how can it be improved then?
<Amaranth> install libgtk2.0-0-dbg and libglib2.0-0-dbg
<Amaranth> then generate the crash report again
<frenzy> i did
<mnemo> yea I just asked him to do that
<Amaranth> you crashed it _after_ you installed those?
<frenzy> yes
<Amaranth> then you're screwed
<frenzy> let me restart terminal and start fresh
<Amaranth> bad backtrace == bug not getting fixed
<frenzy> i'm getting the same thing
<frenzy> no symbol table info avaiable
<frenzy> http://rafb.net/p/odsnZw54.html
<frenzy> then should i just do a fresh install?
<frenzy> i'm guessing the silence means i'm still screwed
<mnemo> frenzy: i don't know how to help you at least... i wish there was better automatic crash reports in ubuntu (like windows has)... it's not reasonable to expect end-users to analyze bugs like this
<frenzy> well at least i tried, i can do a fresh install without wiping the drive right?
<mnemo> the installer can delete and format partitions, yea
<frenzy> but i still should back up
<mnemo> yes
<frenzy> well thanks, i posted what i had to the bug report, it might do something
<frenzy> but if not oh well
<frenzy> i need food
<frenzy> see you later
<mnemo> :)
<mnemo> see you
<Viden> can anyone help me ... after a dist upgrade i have no background image and everything seems to be crawling along
<Viden> i also have no right click menu on the desktop
<Viden> anyone?  please
<Nicke> Viden: This on Hardy/8.04? I suppose you will be better of in #ubuntu then
<Viden> yeah ... 804, that channel is never very helpful, most of the good people hang out here.  I will wait my turn there i suppose
<Nicke> yeah, or try the forums.. but I have never tested those myself.. : )
<Viden> :-d
<llin-ubuntu> is anyone else experiencing slow speeds on downloading 8.04 updates?
<gavintlgold> so, ibex will have a new theme, correct?
<hwilde> what replaced /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?  in fact all of /etc/acpi   ?
<gnomefreak> who was the X person that had issues with X
<gnomefreak> didnt make much sense but you know who you are
<gnomefreak> hes not here
<gnomefreak> anyone watching DO NOT UPDATE YOU SYSTEM if your on intrepid or if your thinking about it
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: no kidding. it wants to uninstall everything heh
<gnomefreak> oh i havent been affected but one of the devels i work with did have it happen
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what package do you know?
<IdleOne> lemme check
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> http://pastebin.ca/1008740
<IdleOne> there ya go
<gnomefreak> thanks
<IdleOne> np that is what i get don't know what other people are getting
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ill have it checked with fta
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: is that helpful or do you need more info from me?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: ok cool
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: for now its helpful
<IdleOne> ok glad I can help
<IdleOne> need anything more let me know
 * IdleOne is planning a backup of /home so if I need to do a fresh install I'll be ok
<gnomefreak> ok now ill look more into this X bug to see what caused it
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: what version is your libffi4
<gnomefreak> 4.2.3-2ubuntu7??
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: extreamly helpful but not gonna fix it\
<gnomefreak> its because of gcc-4.3 everything needs to be built on that version before you get working anything this takes time
<gnomefreak> :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: yeah I read it in the email
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: dont ever do aptitude or dist-upgrade in devel
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: I did it all through Hardy without issue
<gnomefreak> if you simply do upgrade it doesnt do anything bad most of time http://pastebin.ca/1008753
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: but you "shouldnt" is what the devels will tell you
<gnomefreak> ad never before toolchain is done
<gnomefreak> /ad/and
<IdleOne> yeah yeah but they are always to careful lol
<IdleOne> but! now that you have told me I wont
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: we have to be since we need system or chroot to build packages for intrepid
<gnomefreak> i havent set up my chroot yet
<IdleOne> I had a system die on me at hardy 2 and got back online at hardy4 did religious dist-upgrade every morning with no probs
<IdleOne> hardware failure nothing to do with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> that late its less likely to bork your system but toolchain uploads will kill everything
<IdleOne> yeah well this is the first time I have upgraded so early
<IdleOne> I changed my sources.list the day after hardy release
<IdleOne> so I am really hoping I dont break everything but hey I enjoy fresh installs :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: maybe you can pass this on. nm-applet needs a disconnect from network option
<gnomefreak> oh tell me your kidding
<IdleOne> no not at all
<gnomefreak> brb ill let him know
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I mean if I want to switch from wifi to w2ing at once connections gored it connects to both so I have t
<gnomefreak> i told him hes doing something for me atm but when he gets back hell ask me all kinds of shit, please file bug so i can point him there?
<IdleOne> @ohmy dude
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> sure thing
<gnomefreak> all done smoke time now
 * gnomefreak wonders if he set up intrepid yet
<IdleOne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/227104
<polit> why ubuntu don't release fluxbunut?
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-06
<Laser87> polit: cause then I want a enlightenbuntu^^
<polit> no one should =)enlighten buntu
<polit> xfce, fluxbox, kde, gnome,  4 should cover everyone on earth, maybe some green aliens too
<polit> Laser87,
<Laser87> polit: Why these 4? Why not dozens of others? That's the problem - You cannot make it everybody right
<IdleOne> icewm blackbox xfce gnome kde and many many many many more
<IdleOne> fluxbox
<IdleOne> jwm
<IdleOne> there are so many
<Laser87> e17!!!^^
<polit> no, everybody by definition = 4 version, if someone wants a 5th, they are probably a green alien from mars =)
<IdleOne> Laser87: you a green alien from mars?
 * Laser87 is looking for a mirror^^
 * polit sellings mirror around the corner for 5 bucks each =)
<IdleOne> polit: the point is that there is only so much money that Canonical can put out and they have to limit the amount of flavors they support
<Laser87> Passport says: Deutschland - not Mars...
<IdleOne> Laser87: passports can be falsified :P I think you are a green alien from mars
 * IdleOne points to the green alien ----------------> Laser87 
 * Laser87 is confused - no picture in the mirror
<polit> Laser87, can you show me some of your high tech equiment from your ship =)
<polit> i want to see a time machine portal
<Laser87> polit: I could - but then I have to kill you :-D
<polit> i thought all green aliens have 3 fingers and they are all friendly creatures
<Laser87> But in the future we geeks fight with Microsoft against the ubuntu world domination
<IdleOne> only the friendly ones
<Laser87> I'm leaving now for bed. It's 37 o'clock CMT (Central Mars Time)
<tclineks> apport is giving me a gui error whenever I get a traceback in my python program, which is very annoying
<tclineks> other than killing update-notifier, how can i avoid such?
<karex> hi, what are ...-updates and ...-backports mean
<karex> ?
<SpartanII117> what is the context?
<karex> SpartanII117: gutsy-updates, gutsy-backports
<SpartanII117> you are in the intrepid ibex section, you might want to go to the #ubuntu channel
<karex> SpartanII117: thank you
<Xcell> hey I cant fit my new agp card in my pci 16 slot.
<Xcell> j/k
<Ximal> anyone know if it's possible to overclock a dsl modem ?
<Turski> err?
<Turski> and what you think it does?
<Xcell> not unless you have the jumper code = those jumpers within on the board
<creAtion> does anyone know when the web forums for intrepid will be opening?
<IdleOne> I have an upgrade of 188 packages. should I run it or wait?. yesterday gnomefreak told me not to run any upgrades for now
<IdleOne> !paste
<IdleOne> this is what it wants to upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505/
<IdleOne> well I took a leap of faith and went ahead with the upgrade
<Amaranth> IdleOne: I bet X doesn't work anymore
<IdleOne> Amaranth: I am still here
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Don't restart X :)
<IdleOne> not going to reboot or restart X
<IdleOne> lol good idea Amaranth
<IdleOne> update notifier is not going away though. something about an error. synaptic was not able to calculate the upgrade
<IdleOne> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' <--- error being reported by Synaptic
<IdleOne> actually the update manager
<IdleOne> not syanptic
<Dr_willis> fire up synaptic and look for any held packages?
<IdleOne> not yet but....
<IdleOne> aptitude shows The following packages have been kept back:
<IdleOne>   gcc-4.2-base libtext-iconv-perl perl perl-base perl-modules
<IdleOne> gcc is the culprit
<zniavre> in case im trying intrepid ibex and my xserver is crashed.  I have to reinstall it or to wait a bit ?
<Pici> zniavre: You should not expect anything to work reliably in ibex at this point
<zniavre> yep i know this point >im using it on vbox
<Benjamin_L> I've got the followng problem with the ati driver, apperaed all of a sudden, can't track it down to a specific update http://pastebin.ca/1009337
<Benjamin_L> this leads to no direct rendering
<Benjamin_L> can it be that fglrx driver dri conflicts with the ati driver? I remeber some issues some time ago
<Benjamin_L> let me see
<mib_7cq7r0ax> hello guys ..i'm using 7.10 and whenever i try to connect to ( other wireless network) it gives me an error about network manager applet and glade ?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> can anyone help me .. i'm in desperate need of a solution?
<rsk> mib_7cq7r0ax: use ubuntu 8.04 ?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> no ubuntu 7.10
<rsk> why?
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i didn't have the time to upgrade yet..but maybe this weekend ..hopefully
<Pici> mib_7cq7r0ax: This channel is only for 8.10 Ibex support, see #ubuntu
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i tried to go to #ubuntu but i'm behind a firewall and i couldn't
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i know this isn't the right place
<rsk> there's no difference in going here or #ubuntu
<rsk> firewall should not only block this channel.
<Pici> mib_7cq7r0ax: The #ubuntu-proxy-users channel should have given you instructions to join #ubuntu
<mib_7cq7r0ax> i dunno why but i found my self in #ubuntu-proxy
<Pici> mib_7cq7r0ax: Please read the topic in that channel then
<mib_7cq7r0ax> ok thanx anywya
<Pici> rsk: We do not allow web irc clients in #ubuntu, too much abuse
<rsk> woah.
<rsk> so chatzilla it not allowed?
<rsk> is*
<Pici> rsk: chatzilla is not a web irc client.  I'm talking about things like cgi:irc, mibbit, java web clients, etc.
<Pici> anyway
<Pici> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<fde> Hello, I was wondering if there was any possibility of getting something like the Fedora 'xguest' package into Intrepid? It basically sets up a tmpfs for a users /home and /tmp directories, and has strict SELinux rules that don't let them do much but browse the web and chat on pidgin etc, and everything they do is removed when they log out...
<fde> Very useful if you have friends that insist of using your computer etc  :)
<fde> (I looked for an SELinux channel for Ubuntu, but none seem to exist)
<fde> http://danwalsh.livejournal.com/13376.html?thread=91200 <-- explains it a little better
<theunixgeek> where are the intrepid theme submissions?
<theunixgeek> I can't find the link on the wiki
<theunixgeek> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<theunixgeek> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<theunixgeek> Found it:
<theunixgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-07
<bitmouse> is there a channel for discussions on minimal ubuntu installations?
<stdin> bitmouse: try #ubuntu-server maybe
<lubosz> Intrepid Ibex isnt too easy to pronounce oO
<komputes> lubosz: i like the ibex pic on wikipedia
<lubosz> it has too many syllables
<lubosz> intrepid
<lubosz> everyone will say ibex ^
<lubosz> no one says heron
<lubosz> or gibbon Oo
<lubosz> the animal's fine ^
<x1250> I used to call it ibex, but after changing several times my sources.list to see package updates, I got used to intrepid :P
<lubosz> and what is in the repos yet oO
<lubosz> even the kernel isnt out yet :D
<lubosz> or do they use 2.6.26-rc1?
<gabriela> hi I'm new at this but i was wondering if anyone new where i can go to download music on ubuntu the guy that fixed my computer showed me but i forgot
<Amaranth> http://www.amazon.com/
<Amaranth> http://www.magnatune.com
<crdlb> just not msn music :P
<gabriela> no i mean the guy that fixed  my computer got on this "site" and u just downlode some music
<gabriela> its some what like lime-wire yet salfer in a way? i know not how?
<gabriela> the site wasn't really a site it was just a thing he got on from my applications and it went to this page
<gabriela> but i dont know which one, or what it is?
<gabriela> HELP!!!! >,<
<gabriela> <Amaranth>  <crdlb> thanks anyways :)
<Amaranth> that's illegal
<lubosz> so ubuntu+1 has become filesharing channel ^^
<zniavre> hello  /bonjour
<zniavre> how is intrepid at this day ?  two days ago it was broken for me
<Fritzel> is noexec=off a legitimate boot option for disabling dep? I realize this question is more appropriate in ubuntu or linux however a simple yes or no is all I'm looking for ^^ and my question has gotten lost in both of those channels ><
<gladk> Has anybody the problem of blinking screen during screensaver working?
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> what kernel is actualy in Intrepid Ibex
<Infecto> ?
<Infecto> how look sources.list for Intrepid ibex?
<tgelter> Infecto: I just hopped in here to view conversation, but I'm guessing that you would just replace all instances of hardy with intrepid
<Infecto> tgelter: thanks, i try IntrepidIbex :)
<Infecto> tgelter: it works thanks
<tgelter> Infecto: hold up
<tgelter> Infecto: notice the topic of this room
<Infecto> tgelter: eazy :) i just checking something i read topic
<Infecto> i was here for the last 5 months
<Infecto> i`m searching new kernel 2.6.25.2
<Infecto> there is patch for my cpu
<Infecto> that will allow me to see cpu themral zona
<Infecto> but interpid dont have new kernels for now :)
<tgelter> Infecto: why not just compile your own kernel?
<ubuntuG> can somebody please refer me to somebody so i can get un-banned from #ubuntu
<Infecto> its better when its in package, and have all thous ubuntu packages
<tgelter> Infecto: so you are looking to use all the ubuntu patches
<Infecto> tgelter: yep. They are ok. So why not.
<tgelter> Infecto: I don't understand what you mean
<_ZeuZ_> How-to install Firefox 2.X.X.X in Hardy Heron?
<rsk> apt-get install firefox-2 i think
<_ZeuZ_> Without having to download sources and compile, of course...
<_ZeuZ_> rsk, will check now..
<kling0n>  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1001 has been reached <--- how do I fix this?
<kling0n> limits in session.conf seems to be 100000 but I have a hard time seeing how I should have so many connections opens
<_ZeuZ_> is there a place to ask about ubuntu for servers?
<tgillespie> _ZeuZ_ #ubuntu-server
<_ZeuZ_> Thanks
<_ZeuZ_> Hmmm... In a hardy installed from the last RC and all packages up to date, there's a problem, I do not have firefox-2 listed on my repos containment... and Firefox 3 fails to load a site I need...
<UnNaturalHigh> do Ibex mirrors exist yet?
<Hirato> g'day :)
<Hirato> I decided to travel to the intrepid repos yesterday, and so far I've encountered a few problems. the /usr/bin/cvs binary is broken, it becomes very apparent when you try to run a 'cvs update'. And X fails to start, it appears to be unable to load any fonts
<gnomefreak> Hirato: we found the issue with cvs not sure if the person told the maintainer yet. libxfont1 is broken as is gcc-4.2 and 4.3 atm
<Hirato> ah cool
<Hirato> guess I'll run an apt update later today
<Hirato> I really should know better than to use a development version of an operating system as my main one
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-08
<J-_> Will Intrepid have ext4?
<Amaranth> J-_: you probably have it now
<Jonn> So I have a question: I have a Linksys router connected to my cable modem, but the IP that the router is providing is blocked by the company. How can I change the IP addresses that are released from the router?
<Amaranth> Jonn: That's not a question about ubuntu intrepid...
<Amaranth> That's not even a question about ubuntu
<Jonn> I know, but as I do use ubuntu, I thought it was fine to ask anyway :P
<zeno__> http://pastebin.com/m6a6ce1c6
<zeno__> errors when i try to upgrade
<ccooke> ... I'm surprised this channel is here already :-)
<ccooke> How much divergence has there been so far?
<Titan> which is better to intall on my old box, ubuntu or microxp
<Pici> Titan: This is a support channel for Intrepid Ibex, probably best to ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-_> Amaranth: Nah, I don't have ext4. I'm running hardy on my lappy. I'm tempted to dualboot Hardy/ Intrepid though.
<J-_> Can I do a dist upgrade from Hardy to get Intrepid? I know it's pre-alpha. I want to find/ report bugs.
<hydrogen> If you don't know the answer to that question
<hydrogen> then you shouldn't be asking
<hydrogen> and/or thinking about upgrading
<J-_> Hehe
<J-_> So I can't dualboot, Hardy/ Intrepid?
<hydrogen> Wait until an alpha or beta is released, at this time reporitng bugs isn't really that helpful
<J-_> yep
<J-_> I'll see if a dist upgrade does anything once I install Hardy in another partition. Not that hard of a question to answer. It's not like I'm going to install a pre-alpha in a production evironment.
<J-_> environment.
<RussellGee> anyone know when the syncs will start regularly ?
 * WoDaN looks for some education ;-)
<WoDaN> what's a decent commandline tool to see what packages are available in what dist and what revision they have?
<WoDaN> aptitude doesn't seem to give that info, apt-get is very 'terse'
<WoDaN> so what's left?
<Pici> WoDaN: apt-cache madison or rmadison
<WoDaN> Pici: are madison/rmadison apt-cache options or did you just mention 3 solutions? ;-)
<Pici> WoDaN: 'apt-cache madison packagename' or 'rmadison packagename'  two different commands
<soc> hi
<soc> is there a xorg breakage currently?
<soc> got this problem a few days ago: ﻿http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212673/
<soc> uff wait, wrong paste
<Amaranth> soc: Yes
<soc> http://pastebin.com/m416719db
<soc> here is the right one ...
<soc> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<Amaranth> soc: Yep, this is known
<gnomefreak> soc: install version 1.3.1-2 of libxfont1 and pin it for now if you want X again
<soc> mhh
<soc> ok
<soc> how can i do that?
<gnomefreak> you can get that version from packages.ubuntu.com if its no longer in cache
<soc> ok
<gnomefreak> install hardys version
<soc> assuming it is in the cache:
<gnomefreak> soc: its not in cache i just checked
<gnomefreak> acourding to my chroot its not in cache
<gnomefreak> according even
<soc> dpkg install libxfont_amd64_1.3.1-2.deb
<soc> something like this?
<gnomefreak> dpkg -i packagename
<soc> ah sure ...
<gnomefreak> if using the .deb from p.u.c
<soc>  how do i pin it then?
<gnomefreak> soc: are you sure you want to be running intrepid at this point?
<soc> i have some laptops i use for testing
<gnomefreak> soc: it is suggested you know enough to fix it if it breaks and knowing dpkg/apt is very highly needed
<soc> i assumed the whole time it was something related to the drivers (radeonhd) and the font thing was just a symptom ..
<gnomefreak> anyway pinning sudo -s <enter> than echo packagename hold | dpkg --set-selections
<gnomefreak> nope bug in the updated package
<soc> mh ok
<soc> i just checked ...
<soc> 1:1.3.1-2 exactly this version is already installed
<gnomefreak> if you have X it is instlaled  if you dont its the newest version that is installed
<soc> x is installed
<soc> i thought this version should fix the problem ...
<soc> so the system is fully up-to-date, ﻿1.3.1-2 of libxfont1 is installed, x is installed, but it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> mvo_: im re-writing the pinning wiki becase the instructions were wrong or outdated.
<soc> can someone help me?
<Amaranth> soc: You should not being using intrepid right now
<WoDaN> Amaranth: you mean we should again learn where to find those bugreports when we're toying with the dev version :P
<WoDaN> Amaranth: last time I found such bugreports easily with google
<WoDaN> Amaranth: I'm in the same situation; but didn't see any report on this one, at least when googling
<Amaranth> err
<WoDaN> maybe google isn't so fast anymore as it used to be ;-)
<Amaranth> I mean, if you don't know how to fix it yourself you should wait for alpha 4
<WoDaN> Amaranth: it's not that
<WoDaN> Amaranth: since I know libxfont is the culprit, I should be able to fix it
<WoDaN> Amaranth: but one has to know that first :P
<WoDaN> it looked more like an X bug to me, I don't see X doing any real check as to why it refuses to pick up the font dirs, but at the end it does just declare each one invalid
<Amaranth> all gcc is broken
<Amaranth> err, also
<WoDaN> ;)
<Amaranth> and there is a perl transition happening
<WoDaN> yeah, that I noticed
<WoDaN> what about gcc is broken?
<WoDaN> compiling?
<WoDaN> or lib causing errors+
<Amaranth> afaik i'm the only person successfully running intrepid right now :P
<WoDaN> the dependancy mess I saw
<Amaranth> i think it's libstdc++, dunno
<Amaranth> i didn't upgrade it
<WoDaN> but that's not a real issuea atm
<WoDaN> ;-)
<Amaranth> all the other devs run it in a VM or chroot
<Amaranth> i run it on my laptop :P
<WoDaN> heh
 * WoDaN too
<WoDaN> although I'm not a dezv ;-)
<WoDaN> and my X is broken ;-)
<Amaranth> Right, I said successfully
<WoDaN> anyway
<WoDaN> seems this is an interesting chan
<WoDaN> more interesting that #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Reinstall hardy, come back in a month
<WoDaN> less cluelessness ;-)
<Amaranth> or 3
<WoDaN> no way ;-)
<Amaranth> Doesn't seem any less clueful to me :P
<Amaranth> err, more clueful
<WoDaN> Amaranth: at least you're here, and that's a big difference with #ubuntu :P
 * Amaranth gets more caffeine
<Amaranth> I'm in #ubuntu too
<Amaranth> And I talk there about as much as here
<WoDaN> heh
<Amaranth> (almost never)
<WoDaN> lol
<WoDaN> oh well
<WoDaN> I'll hang out some more here and see if my first impression is correct :P
<Amaranth> It isn't
<Amaranth> There are a handful of people who know what is going on and a million people who don't know anything but want the latest shiny stuff
<WoDaN> leaving is always an option
<WoDaN> Amaranth: sure
<Amaranth> And expect the small handful to fix all their problems :P
<WoDaN> Amaranth: but if you're not part of the in-crowd, but you want to get to know the news, hanging around those helps
<WoDaN> no worries, I know what I'm doing, and I'm good enough to fix a mess
<WoDaN> what I don't know is the news I should know :P
<WoDaN> (and the channels I should know :-P)
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-09
<matt7234> hey guys, i'm just trying to allow ssh connections to my machine but for some reason i'm not making a connection on the remote side
<ledmushroom>  well i am looking for help with installing moblock on ubuntu or something like it
<IdleOne> uh oh . the just applied update wants a system restart :/
<Dr_willis> See you in a week! :) heh
<Dr_willis> unless of course the system does work after a update.
<IdleOne> a week? hehe re0-install only take a couple hours at most
<IdleOne> only thing is I haven't done a backup of /home
<IdleOne> errrr darn me and my lack of good backup schedual
<KingOfDos> why is'nt "ssh -w 0:0 servername.company.com -p 1234" creating a correctly tunnel?
<KingOfDos> on the remove device i get a tun0, but at the server there is no tun0
<freakabcd> hi all
<rsk> hey some
<rsk> : <
<freakabcd> since no one seems to know about my issue on #ubuntu and since #ubuntu+1 folk seem to usually know better, i will ask here
<Pici> freakabcd: See /topic
<freakabcd> my hdd light on my laptop keeps blinking atleast once every second for no reason even when idle
<freakabcd> i know the topic.
<freakabcd> but please, this seems like it will affect my (a) hdd or (b) battery or (c) both!
<Pici> If you aren't asking about Ibex, then its not on topic for this channel.
<Skiessi> does xfonts work yet?
<Skiessi> or should I downgrade again to the hardy version?
<harfg> was just thinking NMapplet and network Monitor Applet should be merged
<Amaranth> harfg: made by different groups
<Amaranth> harfg: nm-applet is supposed to completely replace the old one
<Amaranth> not quite there but getting closer
<harfg> yea I preffer NM. but I think the old ones cooler for the reason of being animated
<Amaranth> I don't want something in my panel to be animated :P
<harfg> and easy of changing the device it represents
<Amaranth> nm-applet represents all devices
<harfg> not even the fury fish lol
<Amaranth> nope, wanda had to go
<harfg> something simple like the tooltip showing the device is the difference between eye scortch and eye candy
 * harfg now
<harfg> I just ifconfig anyway
<harfg> just trying to make ubuntu better
<harfg> for luser
<Amaranth> port what you want from the old one to nm-applet
<Amaranth> no one else is going to :P
<harfg> i wont do no such thing :p
<harfg> Heh I just demand to know how much some one is going to pay me
<harfg> for coding for the open source community
<harfg> like the majority of you guys
<harfg> jk i dont I graciously just make the mod and smile and then share it and dont ask any questions
<tclineks> what's up with envyng? "ImportError: No module named progress"
<frandavid100> hiya
<bardyr> is there a workaround for the Xorg/font problem?
<KingOfDos> Can someone say something about this tun driver problem? http://pastebin.com/d627dfb0a
<KingOfDos> This will happen when i want to create 'anything' with tun driver. I'd started with some ubuntu tutorials/howtos. But all the time i got some strange errors.
<KingOfDos> The current script is based on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VPN_over_SSH_and_tun
<RyanPrior> Does it work on Hardy?
<KingOfDos> but even when i execute -> ssh -w 0:0 hostname.company.nl
<KingOfDos> then the client will create a tun0 device
<KingOfDos> but on the server it won't come up
<KingOfDos> RyanPrior: i've got this problem on Hardy
<RyanPrior> KingOfDos: Why not ask in #ubuntu then?
<KingOfDos> uhmz, indeed that's a good question ;)
<Hirato> are system-config-printer-kde and system-config-printer-common meant to conflict?
<dwidmann_laptop> Hirato: probably not
<Hirato> well, it's complaining about this /usr/share/system-config-printer/smburi.py if you'd like to look into it :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-10
<jgoo> is it worth reposting my scp / ssh versus nautilus / gftp / sshfs problems here? (works with ssh, scp, but all three fail just after asking for apssword, with same connection reset by peer message)
<jgoo> oh wait, this probably isn't a HH support chan any more :-)
 * CarlosR is away: away..
 * CarlosR is back (gone 00:19:47)
<vhaarr> anyone have some inside info on when the perl transition will be done?
<bardyr> how can i install a package and ignore dependencies, i want to install pidgin without changing dependencies for pidgin manually like libperl8.8 to libperl8.10
<Xtreme_Great> can anyone help me with the module.h problem for kernel module programming?
<Xtreme_Great> The module won't compile because it can't find that file
<Xtreme_Great> is there anyone here?
<Xtreme_Great> hello???
<Xtreme_Great> I thought this is the ubuntu developer's help channel
<rsk> no
<rsk> this is support for ibex
<bardyr> what benefits does packaging programs as perl5.8, perl5.10 and making other packages depend on them instead of a meta package for perl and depends on the perl5.8 like the linux-image packages
<bardyr> how come "sudo aptidude hold libxfonts" does not set libxfont to be kept back from upgrading?
<vhaarr> Anyone know when the perl transition will be over?
<bardyr> vhaarr, when i don't have to change debs dependencies :/
<bardyr> i wish there was a easier way then editing the deb
<x1250> bardyr: there is no libxfonts package ?
<bardyr> libxfonts0
<x1250> try using safe-upgrade, I don't know if full-upgrade overrides hold
<DanaG> I usually use aptitude for everything.
<vhaarr> bardyr: hehe yeah, anything I can do to help?
<beilabs> Any sign of HDMI and hardy using audio as well?
<boritek>  hello, plz help me, i have an empty face browser when i want to login
<boritek> it has happened after hardy has frozen
<boritek> anybody???
<bardyr> when will a new kernel hit intrepid and what kernel? 2.6.26-rc or 2.6.25?
<bardyr> hmm, looks like 2.6.26 :D now i just need a ETA
#ubuntu+1 2008-05-11
<bluefoxx> err, help!!! my cursor refuses to respond[no it is not my mouse] i killed a program that hijacked it when the program froze[did it from ctrl-alt-f1] now my computer is free again but my cursor wont work! anything i can do from terminal is da-able[cant use firefox now though, pastbin is not an option now]
<bluefoxx> wait. wrong channle[what i get for splitting attention between three computers and the TV]
<siimo> intrepid is still mostly 8.04 aint it
<danbhfive> Ive heard that.  I also heard there is going to be a dev conference soon.  The probably arent going to start till after that conference
<danbhfive> *they.   and Im guessing btw
<siimo> repos are alive
<danbhfive> I heard someone call that a toolchain upload
<juice> anyone know how to install myth tv on my 8.04 installation?
<BHSPitLappy> juice, #ubuntu is the channel for 8.04 support
<juice> i have 8.04
<juice> can u support me?
<DanaG> Ubuntu+1 is now Intrepid.
<DanaG> That will be in October.  Hardy is now in the regular #ubuntu channel.
<phoareau> i was told to come here. i have a question. will there be any major change to the Gnome UI in the future release of Ubuntu?
<twi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/226156 was fun to spot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226156 in xorg "After update in intrepid branch Xorg " [High,Confirmed]
<twi_> putting ErrorF() everywhere
<fhfu> hi 2 all
<fhfu> i just installed firestarter
<fhfu> to share my internet connection on my Lan but not working
<fhfu> is there other solution ???
<fhfu> to make it work of course ???
<linkmaster03> intrepid ibex, NICE
<jgoo> hey guys - Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer << I get this error using gftp, trying to scp to a server. I've ran scp from command line and sent two files up no problems, but nautilus and gftp both fail with the same message - google finds a hint about killing the known hosts file, but I've tried this (and I wouldn't imagine it the problem) and same results
<jgoo> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ssh+program+unexpectedly+exited%22 << google no help in the error message... (just find source code hits).... scp works though... and I get prompted for password...
<jgoo> perhaps, can someone else with access to a server goto 'places, connect to server' and just let me know that it is working in 8,04 ?
<danbhfive> I upgraded to intrepid ibex yesterday, and x was crashing
<danbhfive> :p
<zniavre> downgrade your libxfont1
<danbhfive> hehe, dont worry about it.  It was just in a VM.  I just thought it was funny that people were asking "How do I get this working?"
<zniavre> i also run it in a wm
<zniavre> but it s nice to repair it anyway
<jgoo> hey zniavre, I don't suppose you have an sshd handy you can try and connect to via nautilus? (in 8.04) just to confirm something
<danbhfive> how would I even downgrade the package?  Is there a way to drop to a terminal in a VM?  or do I have to boot from an ISO?
<danbhfive> jgoo: try #ubuntu
<zniavre> jgoo:  im not smart enough to understand your question sorry   :o(
<zniavre> danbhfive:  i downloaded it and install it via dpkg -i ......deb
<zniavre> and then hold it via synaptic
<danbhfive> did you use a live cd to do that?  because once x was crashing for me,  it didn't seem like I could do anything at all.  It crashed, restart, crash, restart.    ctrl+alt+f1 just switch to a terminal in my main install  :)
<zniavre> yes i use the tty to do it
<zniavre> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxfont/libxfont1_1.3.1-2_i386.deb
<zniavre> dpkg -i libxfont1_1.3.1-2_i386.deb
<fidelio> Hi. quick question for my printer.  Test page goes through.  But cannot print any doc
<fidelio> Hi. quick question for my printer.  Test page goes through.  But cannot print any doc
<RyanPrior> Intrepid Ibex focuses on mobility - does that mean somebody's going to buckle down and fix suspend/resume issues once and for all?
<aurel42> Hi, I realize this isn't a support channel for the current release, yet I kinda hope someone here might dig "jockey".
<hydrogen> no.
<aurel42> jockey doesn't recognize my (new) Nvidia card, is there a proper way to teach it about new PCI ids?
<aurel42> Ah, well.
<sigmabetatooth> i am new to the world of irc and ubuntu... looking for a channel for newbies
<aurel42> sigmabetatooth: probably #ubuntu, yet that is currently pretty busy. :)
<sigmabetatooth> aurel: thanks... i'll give it a shot
<sigmabetatooth> aurel_:  where would you suggest i post my question
<Seeker`> sigmabetatooth: Support questions belong in #ubuntu
<aurel42> sigmabetatooth: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/webforums
<sigmabetatooth> seeker:  i asked in #ubuntu and aurel suggested i post in the forum because my question was rather specefic
<sigmabetatooth> thanks aurel
<mohbana> hi
<Skiessi> !info libsamplerate0
<ubottu> libsamplerate0 (source: libsamplerate): audio rate conversion library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 106 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Skiessi> it could be 0.1.3
<RyanPrior> Any progress being made with Pulse Audio and Flash?
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-04
<DanaG> yeah... because it's broken.  =t
<DanaG> =þ
<thewrath> hey all
<ienorand> thewrath: Welcome to the void
 * genii makes more coffee
<thewrath> the void lol
<arooni-mobile> seems like jaunty and intel graphics cards dont take well together...........  shold i just wait for next release?  (http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_9.04_(Jaunty_Jackalope)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61)
<ienorand> arooni-mobile: This is the channel for Karmic atm... and have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and possibly downgrade the driver as per description by the end.
<arooni-mobile> i'm wondering if karmic will have better intel support
<ienorand> arooni-mobile: They are definitely working on improving them, and trying to get those fixes into jaunty as well... best is to follow the bug reports closely and see what's going on, it is likelythat if they get things working in Karmic, it will be backported to jaunty as well...
<arooni-mobile> man i hope so
<arooni-mobile> i like being able to upgrade and i hate being treated like a scond class ctizen by running a laptop
<ienorand> arooni-mobile: Laptops are inherently trickyer hardware-wise, mostly since it's less standardized. But as I said, if you want you could go for jaunty and downgraded drivers, seems to work for several.
<arooni-mobile> yes;  i think i'll wait until that gets fixed in mainline
<xxploit> question for those using karmic atm, has plymouth and the new login manager been put in alrdy?
<wirechief_> arooni-mobile: seems to be working pretty stable now with the latest fixs
<sebsebseb> hi
<DanaG> xxploit: looks like "not yet" on gdm and plymouth.
 * maxb is amused at aptitude's suggestion
<maxb> 2 installs 289 removals
<BUGabundo> maxb: lol
<BUGabundo> i guess stuff that arent yet on the repos
<BUGabundo> or were removed
<xerox1> does anybody know when the first iso-version of karmic will be available?
<rski> xerox1: probably beta1
<xerox1> ah, okay
<xerox1> thx
<maxb> Hm? Aren't there isos for alphas too?
<BUGabundo> rski: u mean alpha1
<maxb> There will definitely be isos before beta
<maxb> that would be far too late to start iso testing
<xerox1> good; this time i would like to use isos instead of upgrading
<BUGabundo> xerox1: u can easily get the netboot iso and start  a KVM or VM ...
<maxb> xerox1: But why?
<xerox1> yeah, realised a few weeks ago that there are netboot isos...didnt know that before
<xerox1> maxb, testing jaunty was sometimes painful by upgrading...had several issues just because of upgrading
<BUGabundo> and KVM is so easy to do
<xerox1> with an iso they should not occure
<BUGabundo> oh u are so mistaken
<BUGabundo> i've had so many troubles to get ISOs to work
<BUGabundo> thats why they also need testing
<xerox1> really?
<BUGabundo> sure
<xerox1> so one more task on my list
<BUGabundo> not booting, lack of kernel, fail to support some FSs
<BUGabundo> fail to set the user correctly, fail to show the map
<BUGabundo> etc
<BUGabundo> and this was only during jaunty
<hifi> show the map?
<BUGabundo> now add all other releases
<hifi> oh, you are not talking about the netboot iso
<BUGabundo> hifi: the global location map
<BUGabundo> hifi: no
<BUGabundo> hifi: the desktop livecd
<xerox1> hm, greatest trouble was cause by xorg changes at my system
<BUGabundo> i really should test the alternate iso too, more times
<BUGabundo> last cycle i just tested Final
<maxb> Hmm, if we're lucky, the supported-architecture buildds might just have caught up in another day
<OldGuest> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi | OldGuest
<ubottu> OldGuest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<OldGuest> :)
 * shadeslayer wonders what in store for Karmic
<OldGuest> ubottu tell last update / fix release date for ubuntu 9.0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> need a bug confirmation: change your to be the same pass but add a few NUMBERs to the end!
<mib_yt0bx0> in karmci till now is the updatte-manager popunder situation fixed?
<BUGabundo> mib_yt0bx0: it wont be! its a "feature"!
<mib_yt0bx0> BUGabundo: but i think i read somewhere taht after all the complaints tehy agreed taht they must change it someway and make it more tolerable
<BUGabundo> mib_yt0bx0: i havent read the entire bug, but after 2 WontFix from Mark, i dont see it changing
<xray7224> hey
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> wrong channel
<rski> opsiie
<rski> what insurance cover's usage of karmic
<rski> maybe it could be a niche?
 * rski starts the buisness
<calc> is there some way to make pidgin autostart on log in?
<pwnguin> yes?
<pwnguin> system->preference->startup application
<pwnguin> then drag and drop a pidgin icon
<calc> ah ok, thanks
<pwnguin> i worry for the next generation...
<calc> i recalled that session saving doesn't actually work (or didn't) and didn't know if there was a replacement for the .x(files)
<kklimonda> hey everyone..
<rski> hey.
<ienorand> rski: Welcome to the Void
 * genii makes more coffee
<rski> moar? are you insane
<rski> 2cups for me and im up like 3hours extra ;/
<chx> hi. i am running konversation kde 4 on Jaunty, installed the deb from Debian experimental. please give us back konversation instead of quassel in karmic. thx.
<pwnguin> heh
<rski> right on topic
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here familiar with build dependencies for debuild or pdebuild?
<pwnguin> is konversation not installable in jaunty?
<rski> debian binaries not supported in ubuntu
<chx> might not be
<chx> but it works and works well
<rski> good for you
<chx> what i am reporting is, there is a konversation for kde4 and works already.
<rski> report it to debian or kde upstream then
<pwnguin> i guess i dont understand
<pwnguin> theres' a konversatino package in jaunty
<chx> rski: how/where?
<chx> pwnguin: KDE3
<rski> hm i dont know reallty but i know debian and kde have a bugzilla
<chx> pwnguin: this is KDE4 i am talking of
<rski> might be a start
<chx> right but ... erm, this is not a bugreport :D
<rski> :)
<pwnguin> sure it is
<rski> feature request?
<pwnguin> its a bug if it's not usable in kde4
<chx> it is, it's a kde3 app http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/konversation
<chx> what i am saying is that http://packages.debian.org/experimental/konversation works in jaunty w/o any problems.
<pwnguin> chx: what you might do is ask (politely, and without demands) what can be done to fix this for karmic, and if its possible to backport to jaunty
<pwnguin> chx: that you know of
<chx> yes
<chx> i tried to ask politely and not demand
<pwnguin> its possible kubuntu has done something crazy like leave konversation untouched so kde3 has a viable irc client
<pwnguin> anyways, the people who make decisions about kubuntu hide in #kubuntu-devel
<chx> ahh thanks
<BUGabundo> uhh pidgin crashs when adding a new avatar!
<charlie-tca> in karmic? Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and nvidia not working! :(
<charlie-tca> :(
<BUGabundo> getting nvidia-kernel-source to see if that fixes
<BUGabundo> grrr dpkg is killing my system
<BUGabundo> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> doesn't sound stable, huh?
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> should it?
<charlie-tca> a person can only hope.
<BUGabundo> it only gets stable between A1 and A5
<BUGabundo> other then that, it sucks
<BUGabundo> let me install pidgin-dgb and crash it again
<BUGabundo> yay backtrace
<BUGabundo> its so good when a bug is reproduclable
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/164473/
<pwnguin> until its unreproducable on a guest user
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: actually made a new LP user file one bug, and describe the other LOL
<BUGabundo> can't test it
<BUGabundo> but ntfs-config shares a disk with Guest Session
<BUGabundo> must file that bug too
<skyjumper> any idea why a system would swap like crazy when swappiness = 0 and there's 926MB of cache?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: pwnguin: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/371898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371898 in pidgin "adding a .png avatar makes pidgin crash" [Undecided,New]
<skyjumper> hoping someone here might know... asked in #linux but they're engaged in mindless holy wars
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: cache or swap usage?
<charlie-tca> skyjumper: I think it does it because swappiness = 0. Try raising that and see what it does.
<skyjumper> 926MB cache, 496MB swap
<BUGabundo> ahh
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<skyjumper> charlie-tca: swappiness = 0 should cause *less* swapping
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hey
<skyjumper> trying it at 100
<charlie-tca> Why not try somethin like 10
<skyjumper> the swapping was happening at the default value, whatever that was
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: already karmic on vm? :)
<skyjumper> so i'm experimenting
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: vm? what's that??
<BUGabundo> vms are for the wimpe
<kklimonda> :D
<virtuelv> ok, I know, we've in theory moved on to Karmic here, but #ubuntu is a tad noisy
<virtuelv> but is there a particular reason why Jaunty refuses to set a resolution for a display that it did accept in the past?
<bazhang> virtuelv, #ubuntu is the spot for these questions; here is for Karmic Koala only
<tormod> filing a bug would be an option too
<virtuelv> here's the thing, I don't know if it is a bug or not, though
<tormod> if your monitor says it can handle a certain resolution and Jaunty won't let you, it's a bug
<virtuelv> well, xorg.0.log says it can't, but it used to be able to in the past
<charlie-tca> This picks up some of that overflow - ##beginners-help
<ienorand> charlie-tca: a channel of 13, desperately needs more advertitsing it seems...
<charlie-tca> I see. Well, maybe they are trying
<ienorand> charlie-tca: I think few things links to that chan, that's the problem... Almost feel it should be the default, with #ubuntu mentioned in topic instead..
<charlie-tca> They gave it out in OpenWeek, I had to hope it was really working
<ienorand> Ah, then it wasn't to long ago, hopefully It'll even out as time goes.
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-05
<BUGabundo> need a Pidgin user (or just about anyone who want to help) to test me a bug
<BUGabundo> on 9.10 of course
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, im in
<billybigrigger> Pidgin 2.5.5
<billybigrigger> oops, nvmd, thought that read 9.04 and then seen what channel i was in :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: np. maybe you can confirm it non the less
<billybigrigger> lets try
<BUGabundo> $ gdb --args pidgin -n -m -c /tmp/122
<BUGabundo> create a NEW profile, added a single XMPP account, enabled MyStatusBox, changed avatar, got a crash.
<billybigrigger> what protocol is xmpp?
<billybigrigger> i need a new xmpp account i take it
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: its jabber
<BUGabundo> just add fake data
<billybigrigger> you want me to run that command first
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> k your asking the wrong person :P
<billybigrigger> i can find anything to do with mystatusbox, its not a plugin is it? cause i dont have it listed
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: if you can
<BUGabundo> that just makes pidgin start a new profile
<BUGabundo> so its CLEAN
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: you may need to install pidgin-plugin-pack
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<ienorand> BUGabundo: (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install pidgin-gdb
<ienorand> And I'm on 9.04 as well, not ready for the leap... (or rather, have no extra usb-stick to try it out on...)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: try it on HD with KVM
<ienorand> BUGabundo: might that package only be in Karmic?
<BUGabundo> nope
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Also, exams are coming up, so I'm kinda deferring that amount of tinkering 'til afterwards...
<ienorand> BUGabundo: ah it whas pidgin-dbg not gdb
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 1am typo
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/MADJpg << that's confirmed then? (hangs as soon as open button pressed in browser)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: yep
<ienorand> That's a funky way to crash an app, is there a bug on this?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: still have it running?
<BUGabundo> if so, type bt full
<BUGabundo> and copy the all thing to bug 371898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371898 in purple-plugin-pack "adding an avatar makes pidgin crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371898
<BUGabundo> and $ apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ping
<ienorand> BUGabundo: do I want to continue after bt full or has it dumped eferythin necessary?
<BUGabundo> keep pressing Enter
<BUGabundo> until its all done
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Hmm I need to learn gdb someday... and do I just quit then, does gdb save log automatically, where?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: it doesn't save
<BUGabundo> just copy from TTY to the bug
<BUGabundo> and don't forget
<BUGabundo> and $ apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Best to add as comment or attachment?
<BUGabundo> attac
<ienorand> Let's see if that worked, still not found a really effective way to interact with lp.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: you forgot the version...
<BUGabundo> ienorand:  $ apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<BUGabundo> oh its attached
<BUGabundo> oka
<kklimonda> hmm.. is there any way to test mail interface for LP without spamming database?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no
<BUGabundo> stagging doesn't accept email
<BUGabundo> but you can test it
<BUGabundo> lol
<kklimonda> crap, that what I was "arfraid" of ;)
<BUGabundo> I doub staggind.lp.net as MX records
<kklimonda> Maybe I'll just spam bug #1 ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you are not the 1st....
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Isn't there a non-persistent test section of lp?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: yep. its called stagging.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo>  !stagging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stagging
<kklimonda> staging has MX record..
<kklimonda> I'll ask @ #launchpad
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: let me know after
<BUGabundo> last time I asked, they said no
<kklimonda> what is mail address ?
<kklimonda> now someone said "i think so" ;)
<BUGabundo> humm something like new@bugs.stagging.lp.net ?
<Pici> staging
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 1:30 am typo
<kklimonda> 1:30 AM? it's still early ;)
<kklimonda> It's already 2:30 here ;)
<BUGabundo> not for someone who gets up at 7am
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just spammed #1 on staging
<ienorand> Yea, seems like at least comment work though email on staging...
 * ienorand wonders what's going to happen with the whole update-notification thing... The bug report is still going hot.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I don't even read it any more
<BUGabundo> 98 unread emails there
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> which one is it?
<ienorand> Bug #332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<ienorand> Yea, pretty much everything is said by now, and notable is that there is a constant inflow of _new_ commenters and dupes.
<BUGabundo> its DXs worse night mare
<ienorand> Of all the things they could've removed, they took away the stone of scone
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> see you tommorow
<lanoxx-> hey, im always wondering why is the tux-button not utilized by default? like tux+E to open nautilus or tux+L to lock the screen
<crdlb> lanoxx-: partly because not everybody has such a key, and partly because maic keybindings like that are not really usable (you can set them if you want them, but they're not discoverable)
<Tefad> i don't have a tux key or a win key
<Tefad> Model M represent.
<crdlb> thinkpad :>
<crdlb> though I did map caps lock to super
<Tefad> IBM ftw?
<lanoxx-> crdlb, you mean those keys are not automatically discovered by xev?
<crdlb> huh?
<Tefad> .. what keys?
<Tefad> they literally aren't on the keyboard
<crdlb> if a keyboard doesn't have a Super (mod4) key, then there's nothing you can do other than map a substitute to it
<Tefad> i typically use right ctrl
<lanoxx-> i have a win key, but i rather like to think of it as a tux key
<crdlb> just call it super
<crdlb> it's also the crazy symbol key on apple keyboards
<Tefad> the apple logo?
<Tefad> oh, command
<Tefad> sort of like an octothorpe but more like a cloverleaf.
<lanoxx-> wouldnt it be possible to discover the difference between a pc keyboard and a mac keyboards? doesnt the keyboard send some unique identifier or something?
<Tefad> lanoxx-: huh?
<Tefad> the keycodes are the same iirc. but the physical location varies slightly
<lanoxx-> so then if we know the are on a pc keyboard we could configure the super/tux/win key
<crdlb> lanoxx-: you're missing the point
<Tefad> option(alt) and command are swapped.
<crdlb> super does work on mac keyboards
<Tefad> lemonade: the point we're trying to get through to you is that some keyboards lack a super key all together
<lanoxx-> Tefad, i just mean because crdlb said on a mac keyboard its not usefull to configure the super key and thus it wouldnt be feasible to configure them
<Tefad> such as my trusty IBM Model M.
<Tefad> huh?
<Tefad> lanoxx-: i suggest you reread your chat buffer.
<lanoxx-> thats right, but then one can still fallback to ctrl+alt, or not?
<Tefad> ctrl+alt is actually used for things too
<Tefad> example in inkscape ctrl+alt+v copies in-place
<lanoxx-> i know, just the super key not, btw i just tried to configure super(mod4)+E to open nautilus (home folder) in the gnome keyboard shortcuts menu
<Tefad> that should work
<lanoxx-> it doesnt work though, instead the windows align on the screen in a mac fashion style
<Tefad> that has to do with your compositor
<Tefad> it's stealing the hotkey
<crdlb> yes, compiz gets super+e by default
<lanoxx-> i guess so, where are the settings made in gnome?
<lanoxx-> im just running on the normal level of effects
<crdlb> but ubuntu seems to have patched things to get those options right there in the keyboard shortcuts dialog
<lanoxx-> hmm, when was that change introduced?
<crdlb> it's the last row in the Desktop category
<lanoxx-> hmm, how do i set it do disabled?
<crdlb> lanoxx-: try reading :P
<lanoxx-> oh right
<lanoxx-> haha
<crdlb> it's only one sentence
<lanoxx-> yeah, anyway still doesnt work, the compositing stuff is switched off now, but the home folder will still not open
<crdlb> worksforme :)
<crdlb> maybe karmic is broken :P
<lanoxx-> im on intrepid actually
 * crdlb coughs
<nymtar> hi there, i have a problem with my thinkpad r60 and jaunty, the middle scroll isnt working, someone can help please?
<thekorn> nymtar, better ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-de, we already switched to karmic here ;)
<nymtar> thats fast :D
<nymtar> kthxbye
<isaac> uhm, kvm doesn't seem to work with karmic's kernel, anyone knows anything?
<isaac> uhm, weird, my hardy image boots up, but my jaunty ones don't :(
<mib_c8pp57> hi so is karmic crashign for anyone?
<dns53> karmic will be released in october, don't expect anything to work till september
<mib_c8pp57> dns53: actuaaly one shouldnt expect it to work till oct maybe even latr ;-)
<dns53> the first alphas sometimes work
<SwedeMike> yeah, I used jaunty since alpha 1 or 2 and it only broke two times until being released
<mib_c8pp57> nyone here with a nokia n73 able to use it as a music player in karmic with rythmbox to add or remove songs?
<dns53> how does it connect usb as a mass storage? mtp? bluetooth?
<mib_c8pp57> when connecting the phone gives u a menu to choose from
<mib_c8pp57> mass storage works
<mib_c8pp57> i want to use it as a music device i think mtp is for that
<mib_c8pp57> right
<mib_c8pp57> when i do that it doesnt seem to work properly sometimes no respons/no change
<mib_c8pp57> sometimes rhtyhmbox crashes
<mib_c8pp57> any one else have this?
<dns53> so nothing shows up?  it works for a bit then crashes?
<mib_c8pp57> it doesnt show up just crashes
<mib_c8pp57> doesnt work for a bit
<dns53> do the command line mtp tools work?
<mib_c8pp57> what is the empathy version for karmic right now?
<mib_c8pp57> dns53: what commd line tools havent tried any
<dns53> mtp-tools has a set of commands like mtp-detect
<mib_c8pp57> dns53: have u ever successfully used any mtp device on ubuntu?
<dns53> not yet, my sansa m250 is not supported but the m240 is so i'll try and see what changes i need to get that device working
<mib_c8pp57> dns53: ok best of luck
<DanaG> changelog in alacarte: Version 0.11.10-1ubuntu1:   * Merge from debian unstable (LP: #371280), remaining changes:
<DanaG> !bug 371280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371280 in ubuntu "wirless button light in hp dv5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371280
<DanaG> Doesn't seem like the right bug number in that one.
<Pici> Indeed
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Is it possible that pulse is broken in Karmic?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Karmic is just getting started. It is possible everything is broken
<Unggnu> :)
<Unggnu> You know or you guess
<Unggnu> with Pulse
<charlie-tca> You asked if it is possible. The answer is yes, it is possible.
<Unggnu> Man, you know what I mean ;)
<Unggnu> everything is possible :-D
<DanielRM> How do I go about reporting a packaging bug for Karmic? Is it just a matter of tagging it with [karmic] at the beginning of the bug title?
<DanielRM> I've reported bugs before but only for stable releases, so I don't know if there's a special procedure.
<Pici> DanielRM: Aparrently they don't like for us to put [releasename] in the bug report names.
<DanielRM> Pici: I just noticed a bug report in which someone changed one without a release name to one with... Any idea what the proper procedure is? :(
<DanielRM> I've edited the control file to fix it; just really a case of bringing it to attention now.
<Pici> DanielRM: I think just including the release name in the bug description is enough
<DanielRM> Pici: I'll give that a try then. Thanks. :)
<Pici> DanielRM: #ubuntu-bugs might have a more concise answer than I do though
<BUGabundo> hu
<BUGabundo> *hi
<BUGabundo> don't you guys hate regressions?
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: so does staging accept email? I can't confirm it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: doesn't seem like it does
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> but indeed it does have MXs
<ienorand> I was able to put a mailed comment on staging before...
<DanielRM> Report made.
<DanielRM> Pici: thanks for the help.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I can't! and I tried once in the past, and last night again
<ienorand> BUGabundo: I managed to get one on https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/meshwork/+bug/2028 last night when you were discussing it...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2028 in meshwork "Test bug" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I'll email that but too NOW
<ienorand> I'm spamming it as well...
<BUGabundo> huuuu kmail crash
<BUGabundo> there we go again
<BUGabundo> another 5 months running it on gdb
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: use apport :)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: emailing 2028@bugs.staging.launchpad.net ?
<BUGabundo> Unggnu: not to find WHY its crashing
<ienorand> BUGabundo: yup.
<BUGabundo> usually its kde libs not matching
<Unggnu> ok
<BUGabundo> ienorand: sent
<BUGabundo> luckly one of my hardy bugs was fixed on jaunty
<BUGabundo> grr  on karmic
<BUGabundo> but now i have 2 crashs and one regression
<BUGabundo> ienorand: my email simply doesn't get there
<ienorand> BUGabundo: It's there
<BUGabundo> not when I check
<BUGabundo> 2 secs ago
 * BUGabundo ctr+f5ing it
<BUGabundo> ahhhh I SEE ITTTT
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I'll take it back... _some times_ it works
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> WOOT compiz is back on my nvidia and karmic
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<skyjumper> is it normal for a system to seem frozen while swapping?
<skyjumper> or during any heavy disk access
<DanielRM> skyjumper: normal, yes.
<DanielRM> skyjumper: desirable, obviously not.
<DanielRM> skyjumper: I found that changing the I/O scheduler in the boot options helped.
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: some apps do!
<skyjumper> DanielRM: which one do like best?
<DanielRM> skyjumper: I use elevator=deadline
<DanielRM> skyjumper: I got that after reading a Red Hat article on the schedulers available; it seemed like the best choice for a desktop system.
<DanielRM> skyjumper: it still slows quite a bit but not as bad as it used to.
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: deadline? that's bad
<BUGabundo> that's close to RT
<BUGabundo> most apps will hog the system like that
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: you mean in terms of throughput?
<skyjumper> i wonder if lvm could be causing more latency
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: shouldn't
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: not only
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: what else? It minimises latency, or at least aims to. I can't think of much else that's important.
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: I'm asking only as someone with minimal knowledge, by the way; I'm not challenging you, just genuinely curious. :)
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: well its great for sigle or very few apps
<BUGabundo> and that need to be done NOW
<BUGabundo> when using many apps at same time, like I have now
<BUGabundo> it will be worse
<BUGabundo> 'cause it will try to make all of them be below deadline for each
<skyjumper> also looks like you can set the scheduler per-device
<BUGabundo> and won't be able on most systems
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: I can't imagine most desktop users will be running very many disk I/O intensive apps though.
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: pidgin alone with some disk to disk copy or torrents finishing will make o remove that sentence
<BUGabundo> pidgin is very IO sensible
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: I've never experienced that with quite a few torrents going, although this is obviously a case of YMMV; I can't speak for Pidgin because I don't use it.
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: also how fast your disks are makes a diff
<BUGabundo> I'm on a 320GBs 8MiBs cache 5400RPMs laptop
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: an old laptop HDD, not sure of the exact speed. Not particularly fast.
<BUGabundo> try a dd on it
<DanielRM> About 22 megs/s, which fits in with most writes I've done when moving files from an EHD.
<DanielRM> Although it usually slows down after some time to hover around 19 megs/s.
<BUGabundo> there's this really nice tool to really test it
<BUGabundo> but I keep forgeting the name
<BUGabundo> bonnie++
<DanielRM> Ah, I think Phoronix often use that.
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: ienorand: kklimonda: run and pastebin this $ sudo hdparm -F -i -I -t -T --verbose /dev/sda
<DanielRM> Oh, I didn't know hdparm could test speeds.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/f67104524
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: that's why I'm letting you know
<DanielRM> http://pastebin.com/d2624d55
<BUGabundo> SG_IO: desc[] = {09 0c .. }
<BUGabundo>       ATA_16 tf->status=0x50 tf->error=0x00
<BUGabundo> this can't be good !!!
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: I get the same.
<BUGabundo> never saw it before
<ienorand> main drive: http://pastebin.com/f4e835922    usb drive running ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/f1e3fe5a4 << seems like I'll have to go for another fsck...
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/165040/
<DanielRM> And I've got to go now.
<BUGabundo> why do you guys use pastebin.com and not paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: pastebinit deafault :P
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: force of habit.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I made an alias for it
<BUGabundo> alias pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<DanielRM> Hmmm, that's a good point.
<DanielRM> I don't have pastebinit installed on this system.
<BUGabundo> DanielRM: that's a SLOWWWW disk
<DanielRM> BUGabundo: I did say. :)
<BUGabundo> and kklimonda has a fast one!
<kklimonda> i do? :)
<ienorand> BUGabundo: well, I've not used pastebinit enough to bother, and I also use mibbits dito quite a lot, since it's quick and easy...
<BUGabundo> ohhhh ienorand what's that? 2.8M/s
<DanielRM> Anyway, going now.
<DanielRM> Speak later.
<ienorand> BUGabundo: failing usb stick?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: where do you see the 2.8 ?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: on one of the pastebins
<ienorand> I must be blind then...
<ienorand> BUGabundo: You must be playing my mind here, 24mb/s is the only thing  there *_*
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ~2.8... 2.77 something
<skyjumper> this system's been swapping (unusable) for the past 7 minutes nonstop, while the panel's memory widget shows about 1/4 of the ram as cache
<skyjumper> this can't possibly be normal?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I should sleep more
<BUGabundo> it was " 2838 MB"
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: that's should be a memory leak
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: install and run $ sudo atop 2
<skyjumper> a leak in the kernel?
<BUGabundo> then press 'm'
<ienorand> BUGabundo: stop scaring me like that :P
<BUGabundo> ienorand: some times its good to feel a blood rush
<BUGabundo> where intuitiveniple and cwille?
<BUGabundo> didn't those guys come back to +1?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: I haven't seen TJ here for ages...
<BUGabundo> ienorand: yeah me neitehr
<BUGabundo> time to email him
<funkyHat> I've got a Jaunty pre-release VM that I want to upgrade to Karmic, will I get away with just upgrading it, or do I need to upgrade to the latest packages in Jaunty first?
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: should work
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't file bugs
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: I think UM as been updated to accept kk
<BUGabundo> so just try $ update-manager .d
<BUGabundo> so just try $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> and see if it works
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't, sed the sources and dist-upgrade
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: yeah, UM's picking up 9.10 :)
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> guess I dist-upgrade 2 days to soon
<BUGabundo> LOL
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: my version of update-manager is from before Jaunty was released though (not sure when exactly, possibly even before beta)
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: when you use -d it checks the archive list of availble versions
<Pici> I always do my dist-upgrades before upgrading to a new release.
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: ahh ok, I read something a while ago that made me think update-manager had the information packaged with it
<BUGabundo> it does
<funkyHat> Pici: I'm lazy though, and I didn't want to download 300MB of new packages for Jaunty when a good number of them would just be replaced straight away
<Pici> funkyHat: I have a fast enough connection where I don't really care.
 * BUGabundo feels like kicking joaopinto!!! I like what he has done with getdeb, but that's just too much!!!
<bjsnider> are there koala pasckages yet?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yep
<BUGabundo> me is runnning it already
<bjsnider> which kernel?
<BUGabundo> .30-2
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 01:37:37 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<funkyHat> I don't have a spare computer I can run it on :( VM is fine though :)
<bjsnider> they skipped over .29?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: yep
 * ienorand is off to make a system backup and then nedlessly poke the koala until it bites.
<funkyHat> Odd numbered minor releases are less stable than even aren't they?
<BUGabundo> yay ienorand
<BUGabundo> join the bunch of crazy ppl
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: not anymore
<ienorand> Se ya on the other side :)
<Pici> funkyHat: I don't believe thats true anymore.  It used to be though.
<BUGabundo> that's old history
<funkyHat> Oh ok
<funkyHat> Perhaps I've been using Linux for too long :D
<BUGabundo> eheh
<funkyHat> I remember spending a day or two getting X to work with Slackware 4.something :D
<funkyHat> (so not really all that long, I guess..)
<bjsnider> is there a lamp server metapackage?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not metapackage, just a tasksel
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: either $ sudo tasksel lamp or synaptic->Edit->select by task
<bjsnider> sudo tasksel install lamp did nothing
<kklimonda> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: did I said "install" ?
 * ienorand is watching paint dry, also known as dd backup...
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ahaah
<LordKow> i severely dislike source using hidden folders to store anything
<ienorand> hmm, seems like u-m -d isn't working neither apt-get dist-upg, something I'm missing or should I just sed the sources.lst ?
<BUGabundo> hi again
<DanielRM> Back.
<kklimonda> do you know if new networkmanager is going to support phones connected using BT from the box?
<ikonia> kklimonda: I can't see it unless the bond is in place so it shows up as a modem
<kklimonda> ikonia: so it's an issue of hal?
<kklimonda> or even something else?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: huge changes only for 0.8
<BUGabundo> expect 2y coding
<ikonia> kklimonda: no, just network manager,
<BUGabundo> so 10.10 ?
<kklimonda> I was without network connection last weekend and I couldn't make it work :/
<ikonia> kklimonda: I think it depends a lot on the phone and how it advertistes it'sself as a modem
<kklimonda> all howtos were complicated.. too complicated to read them on the phone using opera mini ;)
<ikonia> kklimonda: yes, I can apperciate that, however that's how it is at the moment
<kklimonda> too bad, oh well - I'll carry an usb cable with me :)
<ikonia> get an open phone like most nokia's or android and it may be easier
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: will the cable work?
<ikonia> I have no problems with my nokia, but then thats quite known
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well.. it is detected by networkmanager..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i couldn't make it connect
<kklimonda> ;)
<kklimonda> ikonia: ya - my next phone is going to be a G1 probably
<BUGabundo> for me either G2 or the new Samsung Android (or what ever name it will get since google is been sued)
<kklimonda> G2 lacks a hardware keyboard
<kklimonda> and the rest of specs are the same as G1 afair
<ikus060> how can I list xorg options for radeon driver
<BUGabundo> ikus060: AFAIK the GUI app for it is still not ready
<ikus060> I know, I'm looking for the Options, like Option "VideoKey" "integer"
<BUGabundo> humm ubuntuforums down?
<albert23> ikus060: man radeon
<ikus060> hum, weird I don't see how to enable "Depth moves"
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-06
<ienorand> how do I enable proposed in the sources.lst file? just add "karmic-proposed" ? I'm getting this nice error when I try to do it through synaptic qui: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/OvpGkq
<BUGabundo> ienorand: why -are ?
<BUGabundo> if you have why not simply enable it there?
<Pici> ienorand: Yes, but there aren't any packages in karmic-proposed.
<ienorand> Ah, okay...
<ienorand> ...but then, what kernel is Karmic supposed to be on?
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> !info linux karmic
<ubottu> 'karmic' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Pici> hrm, gotta get that fixed
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 01:37:37 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> ienorand:  ^^^
<Pici> linux | 2.6.30-2.3 |        karmic | source
<ienorand> Okay... then why?: Linux Mell 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pici> Populating proposed only makes sense post release.
<Pici> ienorand: You probably have installed that package directly instead of installing one of the packages that will always depend on the latest kernel version
<BUGabundo> ienorand: still building stuff for it
<BUGabundo> ienorand: you have to manually choose it
<BUGabundo> only when fully built, will linux-generic depend of .30
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Right, ah, fairenuf
<Pici> BUGabundo: Ah. I'm not upgraded to Karmic here yet.
<BUGabundo> ienorand: like nvidia kernel support only landed yesterday
<BUGabundo> Pici: cutting edge, cutting edge
<ienorand> Since everyone was running around with .30 I though I'd been left out :)
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> ienorand: I thought the same
<ienorand> Oh, just saw the bug for the synaptic-repo-edit, and the held back apt-xapian-index, no news there then...
<ienorand> meh, so far this is disappointingly stable.
<BUGabundo> ehehhehe
<BUGabundo> its stable up until Alpha5
<BUGabundo> then all hell breaks loose
<BUGabundo> I think Feature Freeze is bad :))
<lamalex> does anyone know if empathy replacing pidgin has been revisited for karmic
 * ienorand : here comes the nvidia-bash :P
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> I've shoved the nvidia in the corner, now that I have my ATI one back.
<DanaG> NOw to ponder whether to switch the thing to the koala.
<sparr> is there a way to get my mouse to ignore double clicks (on any button) shorter than a certain duration?  i need a low level solution that will affect games as well as the GUI
<sparr> and I just realized I asked that in +1, sorry
<ienorand> DanaG: I already made the switch, only minor bugs here, I was expecting more to be honest :(
<mib_76bozm> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<mphill> !plymouth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plymouth
<GatoLoko> nouveau kernel module fails to build in the new 2.6.30 karmic kernel with the current package
<pace_t_zulu> GatoLoko: I am having machine lockups since kernel 2.6.30 was installed (VMware machine though) i suspect that perhaps the open-vm-toolbox hasn't been built against the new kernel... i will look into it
<GatoLoko> i think the nouveau thing may be caused by nouveau-kernel-source, in the main git repo there where fixes for 2.6.30 after the package snapshot
<pwnguin> GatoLoko: this might be something for ubuntu-x to discuss
<pace_t_zulu> GatoLoko: I see that open-vm-toolbox has not been rebuilt... i am not sure if that's what's causing the instability
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: do you think it's reasonable that the open-vm-toolbox would have to be built against the new kernel?
<pwnguin> i gotta say, kernel building isn't my expertise
<pace_t_zulu> me neither
<pwnguin> ever since i switched to ubuntu, ive had the luxury of ignoring it
<pace_t_zulu> pwnguin: me too
<GatoLoko> pace_t_zulu i don't thing opem-vm-tools have anithing to do with nouveau since it's a nvidia driver (does vm emulate nvidia hardware now?) and i'm on real hardware here
<pace_t_zulu> GatoLoko: i was talking to you more as it pertained to 2.6.30 rather than the nouveau package...
<pace_t_zulu> apologies for the confusion
<GatoLoko> you think it may be a kernel problem rather than a module problem?
<GatoLoko> i'm searching on the nouveau git log to see whether i can find something about 2.6.30
<pace_t_zulu> GatoLoko: i don't know, i was just pointing out that i have experience 2.6.30 problems too... i am looking into them
<GatoLoko> i can't find anything on the git log, but found it on #nouveau logs, nouveaus drm fails to build on 2.6.30
<GatoLoko> <RAOF> Gah.  It seems drm doesn't build against 2.6.30-rc2, and naieve patches break the DDX.   <-- raof is the package maintainer
<GatoLoko> xD
<GatoLoko> i think it's time to get our hands dirty and mess with the code
<pace_t_zulu> GatoLoko: good luck
<BUGabundo> my friends I bring very bad news....
<BUGabundo> :(
<LordKow> BUGabundo: and that is?
<BUGabundo> for all of you that know me,
<BUGabundo> I'll be leaving development/support/bug for some time, due to personal probs :(
<BUGabundo> LordKow: but i don't think you know me that well, do you ?
<LordKow> nope
<BUGabundo> I though so
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: too bad - for how long are you leaving us?
<BUGabundo> don't know yet
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: well, you know we'll missing you
<BUGabundo> its out of my hands
<BUGabundo> its seems I spend WAY to much time online, and computer hogging
<BUGabundo> need to get away for a while to _cure it_
<BUGabundo> started already unsubing most MLs
<BUGabundo> so IRC and µblogs will be off for a while too
<BUGabundo> this is even quieter then usual....
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Yea...
<BUGabundo> ienorand: did you read the backlog?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: of irc? nah.
<BUGabundo> you should! I sad something very important :\
<Rampdog> :)
<ienorand> Rampdog: :D
<BUGabundo> hi akgraner
<ienorand> BUGabundo: What? That Ubuntu only gets unstable after feature freeze? :)
<akgraner> hi
<BUGabundo> ienorand: NOT that far! LOL
<BUGabundo> akgraner: how are you girl?
<akgraner> fine just crazy busy...
<BUGabundo> I'll be leaving you guys, tomorowsish
<BUGabundo> its going to be hard, but I must do it, for a while
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Ah, real life calling?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> dad is going crazy at me, for staying up until 3/4 am
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Aw, hard times.
<funkyHat> ooooh anyone else's X messed up in Karmic?
<BUGabundo> funkyHat: works for me
<BUGabundo> what GPU
<funkyHat> BUGabundo: VBox
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I just do baremetal
<BUGabundo> nvidia working
<ienorand> running fine here as well on nvidia, althoug I haven't gone through the latest partial upgrade though...
<BUGabundo> ienorand: don't do partials, okay?
<BUGabundo> I won't be here to help you get out of that mess ;P
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Yea, I've heard bad stuff about that... although I made quite a few of them before I knew they were bad... Warnings are blatantly a-missing.
<BUGabundo> don't even know why UM shows it
<BUGabundo> should be done on CLI or Synaptic
<BUGabundo> maybe I'll file a bug and nag mvo about it
<ienorand> And it bascially syas "Run a partial upgrade for now", clearly encouraging it..
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/up/3g49Uvvu.png << screenie here.
<BUGabundo> hey that's a really bad strng
<BUGabundo> now I will file a bug
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug update-manager
<ienorand> Hmm, I'm still not completely on the clear why it's bad... likelyness to end up with dependency issues?, and would running apt-get to do the same procedure be any better?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: it actually show you what's removing
<BUGabundo> or witch libs its REPLACING
<BUGabundo> UM doesn't
<BUGabundo> and some times it just REMOVES packages due to depencies not built yet
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Ah, right.
<ienorand> So the keeping back is not as much of a problem as the removing here... why is it even made so that it can remove stuff then?
<BUGabundo> its APT/DKPG background who does it AFAIK
<ienorand> BUGabundo: but going through with apt, or even u-m, as long as one's checked that nothing is badly replaced/removed should be ok?
<kklimonda> ienorand: you will see this message often during development
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> lots of time stuff is not yet built or is FTBFS or FTBFD
<kklimonda> ienorand: it is because normal update doesn't install nor deinstall any packages - only updates those that are already installed
<BUGabundo> and UM offerts it
<kklimonda> ienorand: atm at least one package can't be upgraded because it's dependency wasn't built.
<kklimonda> few other need dist-upgrade because they depend on new packages
<ienorand> Ah, the dist-upgrade wanted to do a whole lot more...
<BUGabundo> is lP down?
<BUGabundo> I can't submit the bug
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: shouldn't you be taking a break? :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: works fine
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: last few min online
<BUGabundo> time to go offline
<BUGabundo> just wanted to post UM bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/373006
<BUGabundo> don
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373006 in update-manager "Update-manager should not incentivate to do Partial Updates" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> *done
<kklimonda> ah, till midnight? :)
<BUGabundo> ehe for now
<BUGabundo> not even sure I'll be here most of the week now :\
<kklimonda> it shouldn't delete packages
<kklimonda> they just won't be upgraded
<BUGabundo> so that's a good bye for now... if not before... see you on Release Parttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kklimonda> :}
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: feel free to comment on it
<ienorand> BUGabundo: goodbye
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: cu
 * BUGabundo it may be sooner then expected hehe I  may not resist it
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-07
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 1m in #ubuntu-classroom
<lamalex> you should have one of these sessions during a time that's not unreasonable for the other side of the ocean
<lamalex> id love to attend one of the packaging ones, but they're never at times I can attend
<maxb> lamalex: They rotate around the day:
<maxb> 0 6 12 and 18 UTC
<lamalex> yet i seem to never be able to attend any of them :(
<maxb> Hmm, karmic seems to be ignoring my /etc/hdparm.conf
<maxb> usplash broken on karmic for anyone else?
<pwnguin> we should just carve these sessions up into a moodle session with video
<pwnguin> alternatively, lesson
<jamieleshaw> Hello are there screenshots of the new look yet?
<ienorand> jamieleshaw: To put it blankly, don't expect a new look in Karmic, it may very well get postponed even further, and no, nothing has surfaced yet.
<jamieleshaw> Postponed why?
<jamieleshaw> Because of GNOME 3?
<ienorand> Since Mark and his DX team hasn't gotten the butt out of the mailbox, basically.
<jamieleshaw> What do you mean?
<ienorand> jamieleshaw: http://www.lamalex.net/2009/05/chasing-the-white-whale-the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-and-new-ubuntu-theme/
<ienorand> it has taken a long, long time to pull together a design team i had hoped to have that team in place six months ago, but it’s still forming i think we will make good progress in the next cycle you can already see a few things that have borne fruit from that team notifications, time zone selector in installer, etc but it’s fragmentary i’m pretty darn confident
<ienorand> confident we’ll have a new look for 10.04 but i think only pieces of that will emerge for 9.10
<ienorand> quote/unquote
<macvr> hi can any one advice me on what to choose for this notebook config? ubuntu/kubuntu/UNR: Sony VAIO PCG-SRX87 Laptop  * Processor: 850 MHz Mobile Intel Pentium III Processor    * RAM: 256 MB    * RAM Type: SDRAM    * L2 Cache: 512 KB Hard Drive    * Size: 20 GB    * Graphics Card: Intel 815EM graphic    * Graphics RAM: 11 MB
<ienorand> jamieleshaw: quoting sabdfl...
<macvr> oops... wrong room!
<jamieleshaw> I see.
<jamieleshaw> The screenshots of GNOME 3 look good.
<ienorand> jamieleshaw: I think they look horrible, interface-wise, but that's just me :D
<jamieleshaw> The Ubuntu netbook remix loog impressive.
<peterz> apw: you spelled it wrong, its kinky koala ;-)
<apw> peterz, :)  now that would be funny
<thewrath> lol peterz
<vega> is jaunty upgradable to karmic atm?
<rski> sure but not supported
<rski> in the sense that you probably have to fix most bugs yourself or at least bugreport everything
<vega> what, no support? it's almost alpha1 time..
<thewrath> vega: when is alpha1?
<thewrath> i thought it was later on this month
<thewrath> like at the end of it
<compengi> thewrath, when it's ready ;)
<vega> well yeah, something like that
<thewrath> compengi: i figured as much i was speaking what is just posted on teh scheudle
<compengi> thewrath, sometimes the schedules break
<thewrath> right i understand but as of the last time i saw the schedule is what i was talking about
<thewrath> compengi: what you running jaunty/
<compengi> no
<thewrath> hardy?
<thewrath> hey AndrewGee
<Pici> Alpha 1 is scheduled for the 14th I think.
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<vega> i just wanted to know if the basic infrastructure is in place so at least the upgrade is possible in theory
<thewrath> ture
<ikonia> vega: if you don't know the status of it, why would you want to upgrade ?
<thewrath> i would wait to the later alphas or even the beata
<vega> ikonia: test? report bugs?
<thewrath> alpah 1 is next thursday
<thewrath> and thent eh deve summit 25-39
<thewrath> *25-29
<ikonia> vega: report bugs on what ??? they haven't even decided what's in it
<Superdweeb> hey guys, what's the plan for eglibc?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<Superdweeb> if anyone knows yet, I mean.
<Superdweeb> I just heard about it.
<ikonia> knows what ?
<Superdweeb> I mean, debian is replacing glibc with eglibc, right?
<ikonia> no
<Superdweeb> it was on slashdot.
<ikonia> eglibc is for embeded platforms
<ikonia> I'd be surprised if it was totally replaced, but it could be
<mphill> ikonia: not anymore
<Superdweeb> http://blog.aurel32.net/?p=47
<ikonia> just reading the blog
<mphill> ikonia: they are so fucking pissed at ulirch they are jumping ship
<ikonia> calm down on the language
<mphill> which is fine by me, good ridence
<mphill> oops
<Superdweeb> I'm happy. "Support for different shells (GLIBC only supports bash). Support for building with -Os. Configurable components (do we really need NIS or RPC support in debian-installer?)." = super cool stuff.
 * mphill tones down
<ikonia> how does glibc support a shell ?
<Superdweeb> I think rpc is one big security hole.
<ikonia> ????? they are seperate components
<Superdweeb> I think it means using shell syntax as program arguements.
<Superdweeb> something deep down under the carpet.
<Superdweeb> probably related to running sudo in scripts.
<ikonia> just reading the redhat bug, nothing to do with sudo
<ikonia> bug 3266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3266 in anewt "Anewt lacks Atom support" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3266
<ikonia> no - not ubuntu bug
<ikonia> I guess this will be on the table at uds
<Superdweeb> I mean, sudo doesn't always work right with scripts, some guy wrote a script to ensure everything gets handled right, including userspace variables.
<ikonia> http://sources.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=3266
<ubottu> sourceware.org bug 3266 in libc "ldd doesn't work when /bin/sh is dash" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<ikonia> a good description of the issue
<Superdweeb> This is an example of how it really interacts beneath the user level. I mean, tons of it is c and assembly : have you ever looked at the code source for dd?
<mphill> they pushed the 2.6.30 kernel out before UDS, I think they are already started work on KMS and plymouth
<Superdweeb> since we have multi-pointer support now, has anyone here got it working?
<mphill> Superdweeb: I only need one mouse for now :)
<Superdweeb> well, I was thinking of setting my touchpad as one pointer and my little red plastic  thingy as another.
<mphill> as a side note eglibc will also bring better support for embedded systems. Once ARM gets into the netbook market it could start to get very interesting
<ikonia> I guess this would be good to take up as a discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> seems like a lot of meat on the bones to chat about
<ienorand> I'm seeing delays in the stage between grub and kernel (I presume), it stays unusually long at the "booting from hd*,*" stage, what kind of info would I like to get here to populate a bug?
 * hggdh took the plunge... now running karmic
<ienorand> hggdh: howsit climbing along?
<hggdh> so far no issues, except a failure to upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> (which I have not had time to look at, yet, but it seems a script error)
<ienorand> hmm, I had no probs with that afaik...
<ienorand> although grub slugs, and autologin don't work, bo those are very minor issues...
<ienorand> Anyhow, off for a reboot and see if the older kernel bugs grub as well, see you.
<Vinceman> if camorama works, will your cam work with all other apps?
<ienorand> Hello.
 * BUGabundo is not here... but can't avoid nothing TheInfinity is back!
<maxb> I have a rather odd problem - it's not karmic-specific, but I am running karmic - my laptop brightness takes a ridiculous number of keypresses to go from full bright to full dim
<maxb> This is on an AAO
<maxb> any thoughts / reading material for me?
<calc> maxb: if it is more than previously in Ubuntu it is probably due to a bug being fixed
<calc> maxb: does each press seem to increase brightness, or do you have to press multiple times for single level?
<calc> maxb: in the past on at least some laptops the brightness adjust would jump 3x as fast as it should have
<BUGabundo> mine acts fast
<calc> maxb: your bios defines how many brightness levels there are, many have 10+ levels
<BUGabundo> audio on the other hand is slow....
<BUGabundo> but I have OSD for audio and not for bright!
<calc> maxb: however there was a bug where it would do skip so you could only do eg 3 levels when 10 were defined
<calc> s/do//
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you here? :}
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just a bit... trying to make it as little as possible...
<BUGabundo> now it's the dog, who is lacking my attention
<BUGabundo> Bug 373006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373006 in update-manager "Update-manager should not incentivate to do Partial Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373006
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: what does OOo have to do with UM ??
<BUGabundo> alexsey got me lost on that one
<BUGabundo> :\\\
<kklimonda> probably his OOo packages are held back for some reason ;)
<kklimonda> that's how it sounds to me
<kklimonda> dunno what does it have in common with bug..
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> just noise
<BUGabundo> but then again OOo packages are SO big that they get stuck a lot on UM
<BUGabundo> I have gnome-do-plugins stuck
<BUGabundo> I bet it failed to build again on 64bits
<BUGabundo> have to check on LP
<BUGabundo>  !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-08
<BUGabundo1> night
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> ahh this is alive
<BUGabundo> hello cwillu . we missed u here
<BUGabundo> cwillu: what happend to u ? X pain?
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu is an heavy stick, so he wakes up....
 * BUGabundo offers a cup of coffee next
<cwillu> BUGabundo, sorry, was afk a minute :p
<cwillu> oddly enough, to get coffee :p
 * cwillu pokes his coffee with a stir stick
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> glad to have u back
 * cwillu pretends not to be creepified :p
<BUGabundo> what took u so long?
<cwillu> which, just now?
<cwillu> connection issues
<cwillu> longer term, was a miscommunication with a new job, who thought that I was willing to do road trips on a regular basis
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> so are u doing them, or quit?
<cwillu> nothing terribly interesting unfortunately
<cwillu> well, we had been using the same words with different meanings, so the whole thing is being reevaluated
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> brb. geting someting to eat
<cwillu> I still have some of their equipment sitting here, so I'm expecting to still be doing work for them
<cwillu> sure
<BUGabundo> back
<cwillu> so, what's new?
<BUGabundo> not much
<BUGabundo> i have orders to *reduce* my Online usage
<cwillu> heh
<BUGabundo> its hard.... and i miss u guys
<cwillu> how's that going for ya? :p
<BUGabundo> so after i finish eating, i'll get back to work for a bit
<cwillu> heh
<BUGabundo> dont bother asking the rest of the guys. everyone is on MUTE
<cwillu> brand new tool chain, nobody has published any misguided karmic howto's yet
<cwillu> resulting in a remarkably quiet #+1 :p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> i'm there, and so is kklimonda and ieorand
<BUGabundo> oh and hggdh
<BUGabundo> the rest i dont know!
 * cwillu waves at hggdh 
<BUGabundo> they are just _sitting_ here
<BUGabundo> no idea why we have 183 users on # when only 5-10 are interessed on it (for now)
<cwillu> don't know, or don't know if they're actually here?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: at list their nicks are
<BUGabundo> here comes bill
<BUGabundo> and there he goes
<cwillu> I auto join about 12 channels
<BUGabundo> i do it for only 4 on freenode
<BUGabundo> plus 2 on ptnet
<BUGabundo> thats it!
<BUGabundo> and two MUCs over XMPP
<BUGabundo> plus 5 IM bots for social networks and micro blogs
<BUGabundo> see why i'm cutting down on my online footprint?
<BUGabundo> already unsubed 8 MLs and lots of bugmail
<cwillu> you know, I bet I know why I'm getting 0xFF spewed out of this indicator
 * cwillu unplugs the known bad card
<cwillu> silly known bad card
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ahh?
 * cwillu goes "hmm"
<BUGabundo> cwillu: what card?
<cwillu> analog io card for a weigh scale indicator/controller
<cwillu> it runs an advanced multitasking msdos compatible operating system
 * cwillu cheers
<BUGabundo> eheh
<cwillu> btw, that's from their _current_ marketing literatur
<cwillu> s/literatur/literature/
<wd4lko> has anybody lost sound with the 30-3 kernel ?
<hggdh> hi all y'all
<tgpraveen> 	hi
<tgpraveen> how do i use my bluetooth headset to chat with someone via empathy?
<bazhang> tgpraveen, in jaunty?
<tgpraveen> karmic / jaunty
<tgpraveen> if i have latest pulseaudio i think
<tgpraveen> it has better support for it
<bazhang> tgpraveen, not sure what you mean; you have mixed packages from different versions?
<tgpraveen> tell me for any version
<bazhang> tgpraveen, jaunty support in #ubuntu
<tgpraveen> no i have 2 pcs one with karmic one with jaunty
<tgpraveen> so if u know with any then tell
<tgpraveen> bazhang: i know that link
<tgpraveen> but the probability to get it running is higher in
<tgpraveen> karmic due to improvements in gnome and pa
<bazhang> tgpraveen, no idea, not running karmic, as there really is no karmic at this point
<Pici> I wouldn't count on anything working better in Karmic at this point in the release.
<tgpraveen> :-(
<funkyHat> I'm getting "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)" when I log in (running inside VBox)
<jeki> Can anyone look at this report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+bug/368580
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368580 in app-install-data-ubuntu "aMule should be offered instead of aMule AdunanzA" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> jeki: You probably should mention this in #ubuntu-bugs instead of here.  #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic discussion
<BUGabundo> need bug / depency check
<BUGabundo> filezilla
<BUGabundo> is it instalable??
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hggdh: cwillu: ienorand: ping
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Hello :)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: hi
<hggdh> BUGabundo, pong
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what's up? :)
<BUGabundo> guys back log 4 lines
<BUGabundo> filezilla
<BUGabundo> is it instalable??
<BUGabundo> on karmic
<ienorand> BUGabundo: so just install filezilla from repos? This ensues: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/uYhG2R
<ienorand> E: Broken packages
<BUGabundo> ok its brokken
<BUGabundo> filing bug
<BUGabundo> thanks ienorand
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: wait
<kklimonda> maybe it's still rebuilding?
<BUGabundo> for 2 weeks ?
<BUGabundo> I dought it
<BUGabundo> nor its FTB
<BUGabundo> so it's a depency bug
<BUGabundo> uhhhh ubuntu-bug is dead too
<hggdh> hold on, it depends on filezilla-common. This should be provided by filezilla itself
<BUGabundo> retrying
<kklimonda> that's weird.. it shouldn't happen
<kklimonda> bothe filezilla and filezilla-common are built from the same source package
<kklimonda> I can see that filezilla is still 3.2.2 while filezilla-common is already 3.4.2..
<kklimonda> or something
<BUGabundo> filling
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys so i had a hard drive failure last night... going to set up a RAID 1 array
<BUGabundo> you can add your comments there
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/373832
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373832 in filezilla "filezilla is not installable" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: can you find build log for this release?
<hggdh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/filezilla/3.2.4.1-1
<BUGabundo> let me see if is local
<kklimonda> it would be good to know why new filezilla-common has hit the archives while filezilla haven't
<BUGabundo> or lp as indicated by hggdh
<kklimonda> hggdh: my bad - I'm blind :)
<BUGabundo> it was an autosyn
<kklimonda> right package was created..
<thekorn> because it has not build on amd64 yet
<thekorn> and you are on amd64
<kklimonda> oh, right
<kklimonda> thekorn: why then filezilla-common is published?
<kklimonda> they are both built from the same source package..
<hggdh> yeee the builders are back to work (and what a queue, what a queue!)
<thekorn> kklimonda, because fz-common is Architecture independent and build fine on i386
<kklimonda> ach
<thekorn> so IMO there is no need to file a bug, just wait for the builds on the other Aarchitectures
<kklimonda> yeah
<hggdh> which might take the whole weekend, given the queue size
<kklimonda> :}
<kklimonda> they should relocate few PPA builders for a weekend to speed it up ;)
<thekorn> *shrug* that's life
<thekorn> oh BUGabundo, you already created a bugreport, let's invalidate this one ;)
<kklimonda> yeah, it should be invalidated but the core problem still exists imo ;)
<kklimonda> it's just not so important
<ienorand> I am seeing prolonged boot times on several areas on .30 vs .28 kernel on kk, is this something that would warrant a bugreport?
<BUGabundo> thekorn: thanks
<BUGabundo> ienorand: did you profile your boot?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: I've got two bootcharts, dunno if there's any better tools for it? :http://www.mibbit.com/up/VFkP0FG9.png http://www.mibbit.com/up/sIH5uEBj.png
<BUGabundo> btw calc: have you got time to upload OOo 3.1 ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: he's still fighting with it
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I bet! it's a 20% time proj since calc is in a new team
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it will take a time because of this kernel header breakage..
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> I really need to get mail mail backlog into date
<kklimonda> there are over 400 packages in builder queue
<BUGabundo> I have to stop being online! I can't read email, when I'm online
<BUGabundo> there's always someone pinging me
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you should unsubscribe from 90% of mailing lists
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and 90% of rss feeds ;)
<hggdh> is this an invitation? ;-)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: already did cut down on many
<BUGabundo> see my identica life stream 24h ago
<BUGabundo> but I kept devel and devel-discuss
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: i refuse to use any microblogging service as they are just way too time consuming..
<hggdh> +1
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: so is irc
<BUGabundo> or email
<BUGabundo> or youtube.... etc
<BUGabundo> its just a tool
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: But I'm addicted to irc ;)
<BUGabundo> it consumes as much as you allow it too
<kklimonda> nah, microblogging is more distracting
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I'm addicted to Social Networking in any form
<kklimonda> there are always people writing about something..
<BUGabundo> online and offline
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you should be glad you don't follow MY life stream
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: try identica for 24h
<BUGabundo> the worse it can happen, is we stop seeing you here... lol... we will post to you there
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> nah, I'll never leave irc..
<kklimonda> have been using it for 8 years ;)
<kklimonda> and I'll use it till I die probably..
<BUGabundo> only?
<BUGabundo> I've been on irc since 1994/5
<kklimonda> hey, I'm younger than you :P
<BUGabundo> but stopped for a few years
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: are you ?
<kklimonda> sure - you are 28 ;)
<BUGabundo> I keep forgeting ppls age
<BUGabundo> I have worse mem then fish
<kklimonda> :}
<kklimonda> I've been using irc since i was 15
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: I've been on irc continously since november 93 :P
 * BUGabundo let me send kklimonda an invite to identica
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: please, don't - I think I already have an account there ;D
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I was about that age too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> let me ping that account then
<ienorand> heh, I den't get onto irc 'till like a year ago... and only in connection with ubuntu really...
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/kklimonda
<BUGabundo> you are there
<BUGabundo> I'm sub to you
<kklimonda> I don't really use it ;)
<BUGabundo> pinged
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: old school eheh
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: it's a great source of news, knowlage and meeting ppl
<BUGabundo> that's why I use it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: the problem is I should meet more people in real world ;)
<kklimonda> ahaha
<kklimonda> i can't recover my password
<kklimonda> Fatal error: Call to a member function quoteSmart() on a non-object in /var/www/identi.ca/extlib/DB/DataObject.php on line 2104
<kklimonda> epic fail..
<hggdh> epic??
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: you betcha. screen+ircII, dialing with a modem into a 7bit terminal server, using ISO646 for swedish characters :P
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: file a bug on trac
<BUGabundo> http://laconi.ca/trac
<kklimonda> hggdh: huge, enormous ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: didn't you use OpenID instead?
<SwedeMike> dialing into the terminal server and telnetting to a solaris box
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I don't know.. maybe..
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: ehehe...
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: how is *living* online ?
<BUGabundo> for 26 y!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: we'll see
<hggdh> kklimonda, there was, for a while, a string of epic bugs in LP (or, rather, bugs that had "epic" in the subject...
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo: huh?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah, looks like it - it is even my old openid from myopenid.com..
<kklimonda> damn, LP is time outing all the time..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I have my openid on 2 servers, and delegated on two others
<BUGabundo> I can't have it failing on me
<BUGabundo> MyOpenID is the primary delegation
<BUGabundo> love the SSL cert option
<BUGabundo> no more pass
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/360846
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress]
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: where do you have your cert from? cacert?
<hggdh> yes. I been feeling this issue for some days now. And, BTW, *this* is one that could be called epic ;-)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: from myopenid it self
<BUGabundo> its generated
<kklimonda> I've switched to LP openid..
<BUGabundo> with all this timeouts....
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kklimonda> for some reason I just love giving more control over my elife to google and canonical ;)
<BUGabundo> I just delegate
<BUGabundo> that way I can just change servers when I want/need
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: yeah... google is too big now
<kklimonda> nah, I hope I'll be staying with LP for years.. also I don't really believe in openid
<kklimonda> it's nice but it doesn't work as I'd like it to..
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ping
<BUGabundo> ienorand: found your slowdown
<BUGabundo> NTFS checking disk
<ienorand> BUGabundo: ah?
<BUGabundo> I bet it has errors on it
<BUGabundo> force a check
<ienorand> :(
<ienorand> i.e. checkdisk from the "other side"?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: also disable BT if you don't use it
<BUGabundo> its using lots of IO
<BUGabundo> ienorand: any form... on linux or wind
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: [[]] I'll be waiting ... eheh
<ienorand> Wonder why the kernel would affect bt to that effect...
<kklimonda> oh, great LP - even requestsync is timeouting..
<kklimonda> oh, I got accepted to LP beta testers - no wonder that it's so unstable ;)
<BUGabundo> humm Thekron left?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: do you see what up with gnome-do-plugins?
<BUGabundo> is its builders slow to build too?
<BUGabundo> let me check the queue
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds?build_text=gnome-do-plugins&build_state=all
<ienorand> Right, I'm off to see if I can fix the disk there, see ya'll
<BUGabundo> I just see i386
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm - it was built for jaunty and it wasn't rebuilt for karmic.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: what is the problem?
<BUGabundo> gnome-do update depends on it
<BUGabundo> and installing it, removes -plugins
<BUGabundo> I don't want to loose my DO plugins....
<BUGabundo> unless they are now CORE
<kklimonda> it shouldn't
<kklimonda> oh, i se
<BUGabundo> humm I won't install it until im sure
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> be back latter.... pizzzzzaaaaaa waits
<kklimonda> there is a problem with libgnome2.24-cil dependency
<BUGabundo> what? I went and came and you guys are mute?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I was wondering - why "BUGabundo"?  ;)
<pace_t_zulu> kklimonda: i have wondered the same
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> seems you guys either missed me
<BUGabundo> or didn't want me to loose anything
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so THANKs lol
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: 1st beer in portugal its on me!
<BUGabundo> or any other non alchool drink (since I don't)
<kklimonda> neither do i ;)
<BUGabundo> so sumol
<kklimonda> so, what does your nick mean? :)
<BUGabundo> again?
<BUGabundo> what's this?
<BUGabundo> "week to find about BUGabundo nick origin"?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: pvt
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: understand now?
<kklimonda> yeah..
<hggdh> can I suggest ;-)?
<hggdh> oh, pvt... OK. I will not suggest
<BUGabundo> hggdh: shoot
<BUGabundo> its just so I didn't cloug even more the #
<hggdh> an acronym of BUG and "vagabundo" (English ~ vagabond)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: that's what I told him, more or less
<hggdh> BUGabundo, for us it is easy: we share the same language ;-)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> even though many don't get it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: but didn't I already told you about it too?
<BUGabundo> I keep having to explain it , so I forget who know
<hggdh> BUGabundo, no, you had not
<BUGabundo> *knows
<BUGabundo> ok
<hggdh> it is like my nick -- most people get confused trying to spell the letters, instead of saying the word...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> word?
<BUGabundo> what word?
<BUGabundo> I just speel it
<hggdh> :-D
<hggdh> the word is 'haggadah
<hggdh>  '
<BUGabundo> is it ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> ok what does that mean?
<hggdh> means 'story',
<BUGabundo> in which chinese dialect ? eheh
<hggdh> heh. No, Hebrew
<BUGabundo> how many lang do you speek?
<BUGabundo> *speak
<hggdh> oh, no, I do not speak Hebrew, I only know some few words. I always keep thinking of going and actually learning it, but never done so... (it would allow me to chat with relatives in Israel, at least)
<kklimonda> I'd like to learn Japanese :)
<ikonia> then take it to a japanese channel, this one is for 9.10 discussion
<kklimonda> sure :)
<ikonia> super
<BUGabundo> ikonia: would it be possible to create an #ubuntu-offtopic+1 ?
<BUGabundo> or #ubuntu+1-offtopic ?
<BUGabundo> that way, us, the guys that chichat here, could do it there, not going OT here
<hifi> yet another offtopic channel
<BUGabundo> hifi: do you mind?
<hifi> c'mon, when people arent talking any business who does it hurt to chat about other things
<BUGabundo> we keep going OT here... and some ppl don't like it
<BUGabundo> hifi: I usually don't mind
<BUGabundo> but I'm not OP to decide that
<hifi> I'm just full of -offtopic channels, but thats my problem :p
<BUGabundo> I agree with you : as long as there is nobody else here using the channel for it main use, we can just interact
<ikonia> BUGabundo: just use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> gents - there are offtopic channels for you to chat in, even if there is no-one around, it would be really helpful to follow the topic in here
<BUGabundo> ikonia: don't take me wrong, since I tend to go to easilly OT, but its just nice to talk to other ppl we know... on a non-crowed #
<ikonia> BUGabundo: that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for, I know what you are saying, but the policy is to follow the topic
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks for listening
<BUGabundo> btw, where are those policies posted? I would like to read them
<ikonia> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BUGabundo> ikonia: thanks
<DanaG> What's the current state of the radeon driver in Karmic?
<DanaG> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 186 kB, installed size 268 kB
<DanaG> hmm, the tormodvolden ppa doesn
<DanaG> doesn't say if it has that basic 3D support for R600.
<hifi> !owns /bin/sh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owns /bin/sh
<hifi> my hopes were up for a moment
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<hggdh> hifi, bash and dash own it
<hggdh> (dpkg -S /bin/sh)
<hifi> hggdh: was more of a test to find out if ubottu know a own command, sometimes I want to know which package ows a particular file even when I don't have the package installed
<hifi> s/know/knows/
<kklimonda> hifi: there is an apt-file package
<hggdh> hifi, you can also use apt-file
<hggdh> (but since dash is always installed...)
<hifi> installed apt-file, thanks for the info :)
<hggdh> hifi, every so often you will have to update the base. You can do it under your own userid (which will create the tables under your account, or you can run it under sudo (which will create/update the tables /var/cache/apt/apt-file)
<hifi> just updated, post install script kindly recommended it
<DanaG> hmm, I think I'll wait on Karmic, until we at least have either (A) a fglrx for 2.6.30 or (B) KMS on R600.
<DanaG> Granted, those are two entirely unrelated things... but I'd be willing to compromise.  =þ
<kklimonda> DanaG: you can always install it in vm
<DanaG> Or on an alternate hard drive.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Why does Karmic kernel not have radeon KMS?
<crdlb> because it's two weeks into the development cycle?
<DanaG> ah.  =þ
<cwillu> <BUGabundo> kklimonda: hggdh: cwillu: ienorand: pong
<BUGabundo> cwillu: pong
<BUGabundo> cwillu: done and fixed
<BUGabundo> filezilla... not building
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> patience...
<cwillu> yay :p
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-09
<wirechief> cwillu i finally reached a point where i can get a freeze  bug to reproduce every time
<cwillu> yay :)
<cwillu> just in time to get it fixed for 9.10
<wirechief> unfortunately i have packages that are not in the standard package but are upgrades.
<wirechief> and since i dont really understand the process, i am left with not being able to report it
<wirechief> but i know how to avoid the freeze ;)
<wirechief> i dont think its the original bug  just a mutant of it
<mnemo> wirechief: which non-standard packages? whats the repro? what hardware?
<wirechief> i have Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.30-020630rc4-generic #020630rc4 SMP Fri May 1 08:25:59 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wirechief> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                   2:2.7.99.1+git20090505.r1.a8a771a
<wirechief> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri                            7.5.0~git20090507+mesa-7-5-branch.6a3004b9-0ubuntu0sarvatt A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- D
<wirechief> repro is sarvatt
<wirechief> mnemo repro is sarvatt
<wirechief> if i go to here: www.woodtv.com it freezes immediately
<mnemo> aah right that one
<wirechief> i have a usb-stick with original packages and it doesnt freeze
<wirechief> i reported it though on a a bug 361778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361778 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965gm] [jaunty] desktop freezes suddenly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361778
<wirechief> details on that
<wirechief> with xswat tests results
<wirechief> i put it on that bug because its probably not the bug i first encountered but a mutant that mimincs it.
<wirechief> it was suggested to try dropping to exa but that didnt help.
<wirechief> so, its a real bug but maybe not fixable because of the non standard packageing (i dont know) but was hoping maybe it might help in some other things.
<wirechief> also mr sarvatt confirmed the bug it does the same thing to him.
<mnemo> yea i've been able to repro that woodtv freeze as well with similar versions
<wirechief> i am anxious  to be able to test the next release Karmic on this hardware.
<mnemo> wirechief: i think bryce uploaded a new intel to karmic today
<wirechief> great mnemo maybe there is a link that can be identified
<wirechief> cool
<wirechief> all i use jaunty for here is testing anyways.
<BUGabundo> wirechief: start now
<BUGabundo> I'm already on it!
<BUGabundo> and if you are discussing it on +1, you should too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<wirechief> hey BUGabundo good to see ya.
<BUGabundo> wirechief: hi
<BUGabundo> wirechief: $ update-manager -d
<wirechief> well since my issue might affect karmic i thought i would drop by and mention my freeze
<wirechief> hmm update-manager -d   ok
<BUGabundo> are there freezes? /sarcasm
<wirechief> no they are real issues i would think.
<wirechief> not sure what kernel that karmic will be using, im using the latest 2.6.30
<mnemo> yea we totally need lots of good gfx testers to get KMS right in karmic
<mnemo> wirechief: karmic already has .30 kernel and 2.7.0 is compiling right now (will be there shortly)
<wirechief> well, that would be cool, i could then see if the www.woodtv.com  freezes karmic
<mnemo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wirechief> mnemo great
<BUGabundo> mnemo: are you saying we are going to have 2.7.?
<BUGabundo> or that its just starting at linux
<wirechief> i will do what BUGabundo gave me and see, (have to do in the am because of FAP issues)
<mnemo> BUGabundo: yea, check the URL I pasted... its building.. will hit repos rsn
<mnemo> BUGabundo: im not sure if thats the final ver for karmic though, its probably not
<mnemo> carl worth is taking fixes for a 2.7.1 release which is coming soon as well for example
<ienorand> Does auto-login work for anyone on the .30 kernel?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ME
<ienorand> ok... I get that it doesnt work on .30 but fine on .28
<BUGabundo> guys need a check
<BUGabundo> opening a ssh or ftp bookmark from Places opens Firefox and not nautilus
<BUGabundo> can anyone confirm or deny?
<ienorand> BUGabundo: putting ftp://ftp.gnome.org/mirror in the bookmarks via nautilus opens in nautilus for me.
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> ff 3.6 is opening on my laptop
<BUGabundo> guess it replaced sftp mime
<ienorand> well I do have 3.0.10, so maybe theres a shift in 3.6
<DanaG> Your CPU supports the following C-states : C1 C2 C3 C4 C5 C6
<DanaG> Your BIOS reports the following C-states : C1 C4
<BUGabundo> lol
<space_cadet> okay... you guys seem more likely to give me help
<space_cadet> using jaunty.
<space_cadet> will not hibernate
<space_cadet> when swap is on     PM will NOT create a hibernation image
<space_cadet> when swap is off...   PM will create and attempt to write a hibernation image, but fails (for obvious reasons)
<space_cadet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/167348/  << my disk/ram setup  |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167349/ <<dmesg   | http://paste.ubuntu.com/167350/  <<syslog   |   http://paste.ubuntu.com/167351/  << kern.log
<AlienX_> ok, now that was kind of funny
<space_cadet> i'm happy
<space_cadet> all i had to do is add the resume line to the grub list kernel options
<BUGabundo> am I the only one with Firefox still stating jaunty?
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090503 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090503175558
 * maxb ponders upgrading to karmic
<maxb> should probably wait for the amd64 buildds to catch up though
<BUGabundo> maxb: $update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> naaa its just fine
<space_cadet> what does this mean??    btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f6029200 failed to resubmit (1)
<BUGabundo> humm what the heck
<BUGabundo> .gnupg is filed with garbage
<BUGabundo> anyone else see this?
<kklimonda> nope
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ienorand: hggdh: kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> define "garbage"
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> ahhh you were faster this time
<BUGabundo> 311 files starting with .xh4t5t35tblablabla
<BUGabundo> been having trouble connecing with my ssh key
<BUGabundo> so was about to rename it, when I found all that garbage there
<BUGabundo> close 20MiBs of files
<kklimonda> some temp?
<BUGabundo> too many
<ienorand> BUGabundo: I haven't actually used gpg on this machine, so it's clean from start it seems.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and what are they containing?
<kklimonda> do they contain? :/
<kklimonda> whatever
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't know. I deleted them
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> and I've found a new kernel bug....
<kklimonda> heh ;)
<BUGabundo> just can get read of them
<BUGabundo> resuming from suspend
<BUGabundo> I get a message stating "no image found, doing normal boot"
<BUGabundo> and then it resumes from image
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> apw: ping
<BUGabundo> apw: have you any records of this ?
<BUGabundo> let me file it
 * BUGabundo looks at the clock.... its getting late
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo>  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apport/packaging_impl.py:63: DeprecationWarning: Accessed deprecated property Package.installedVersion, please see the Version class for alternatives.
<BUGabundo> seems I need to file another on apport
<BUGabundo> or python
<kklimonda> apport
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: http://www.doobybrain.com/2009/05/08/long-exposure-shows-roomba-cleaning-path/
<kklimonda> nice :)
<BUGabundo> heeh best bug title EVER
<kklimonda> where? where?
<kklimonda> "it doesn't work" ? ;)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> even better
<BUGabundo> uploading apport for linux on 2G
<BUGabundo> so its taking a while
<BUGabundo> 1.2KB/S
<kklimonda> 2G? where are you? ;)
<BUGabundo> I have hpusa... but seems its faling
<BUGabundo> oh it just gone up for a sec, and then down again
<BUGabundo> I'm on my home office
<BUGabundo> usually I'm on the 3rd floor, on my multimedia room
<kklimonda> you can't get a decent connection at home?
<BUGabundo> so higher, better signal
<kklimonda> like some adsl?
<kklimonda> or cable modem?
<BUGabundo> I would like to have cable
<BUGabundo> but the ISP won't allow me to get net on my current TV plan
<kklimonda> oh?
<kklimonda> why?
<BUGabundo> and I don't want to upgrade (more expensive, same shi...)
<kklimonda> heh
<BUGabundo> thinking of getting adsl with my brother
<BUGabundo> dividing the cost
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: get your self ready!!!
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374092 in linux ""no image found, doing normal boot" NOT" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> hehe
<BUGabundo> hurrr you on identica??
<BUGabundo> I though you woulnt
<kklimonda> well, i can check it once in a while ;)
<BUGabundo> "Alpha 1 freeze ahead" yay
<apw> BUGabundo, wjen resuming from suspend (not hibernate) there is no image to resume, the resume message is from boot time when it tried to resume a non-existant hibernate image
<BUGabundo> apw: ah??
<BUGabundo> this is from resume from hibernate
<BUGabundo> not supend
<BUGabundo> I've seen this message on kernel .30 every time
<apw> well you shouldn't use the word suspend then!
<apw> <BUGabundo> resuming from suspend
<apw> <BUGabundo> I get a message stating "no image found, doing normal boot"
<BUGabundo> apw: humm typo, sorry
<BUGabundo> meant hibernate
<BUGabundo> I can't resume from suspend... X won't resume :(
<BUGabundo> apw: check bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374092 in linux ""no image found, doing normal boot" NOT" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> bbl ... LUG meeting
<BUGabundo> bbl
<rski> hello was svgalib_helper module removd?
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me out, i can't run updates, ever time i click "check" or "install updates" the manager just goes gray and does nothing
<rski> screenshot
<spaceBARbarian> rski: whats to screenshot ? when i click either of those buttons the whole thing goes gray , i.e. disabled gray, and i cant do anything but kill the process
<BUGabundo1> spaceBARbarian: try on cli
<BUGabundo1> so we get debug errors
<spaceBARbarian> cli ?
<BUGabundo1> consola
<BUGabundo1> spaceBARbarian: tenta $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo1> e poe em pastebin os erros e manda pra ca o link
<spaceBARbarian> english please :P
<BUGabundo1> o q e' n percebeste?
<kklimonda> -.-
<BUGabundo1> oh sorry
<BUGabundo1> wrong channel eheh
<BUGabundo1> not looking at screen while watching presentation.... lol sorry about that
<BUGabundo1> oh he left
<BUGabundo1> :\\
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo1> kklimonda: did I scared him away»
<BUGabundo1> ?
<kklimonda> looks like it ;)
<BUGabundo1> oh I'm so sorry
<charlie-tca> He still could have followed the advice to manually try updating. It was pretty clear
<BUGabundo1> can you query him please?
<BUGabundo1> I'm on too many channels multilanguage
<BUGabundo1> and not reading the # leads to that
<charlie-tca> Can anyone get the i386 alternate cd's to work?
<charlie-tca> I can not install from them, and they won't run the disk check
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: KK?
<BUGabundo1> or JJ ?
 * Twigathy_ ponders a dist-upgrade to KK to see if NFS root has been broken yet :D
<BUGabundo1> Twigathy_: do it NOW
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<charlie-tca> kk
<charlie-tca> Karmic
<BUGabundo1> are there cds already for KK?
<BUGabundo1> im so outdated
<Twigathy_> BUGabundo1: I'll have to back up my current install, but I'm willing to give it a go :-)
<charlie-tca> yes, cd's are out. Alternate images only, including the server images
<BUGabundo1> humm dailies!!!! yay
<BUGabundo1> I see desktop 64b
<charlie-tca> Amd64 images work, but i386 images just freeze
<BUGabundo1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo1> so buildds don't build 64bits
<BUGabundo1> but images its for i386 lol
<charlie-tca> so I'm behind again. I didn't know  desktop images released. They were not out yesterday
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: they are new. from TODAY
<BUGabundo1> so for pre-test alpha1
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> But that doesn't fix the alternate 386 issue
 * Twigathy_ removes a backup so he has space for a backup...this can't end well ;)
<BUGabundo1> ahahahhahaahahaaha
<BUGabundo1> that is going for the intertubes... sorry
<Twigathy_> ??
<BUGabundo1> sent
<BUGabundo1> Twigathy_: http://identi.ca/notice/4098245
<Twigathy_> uhoh :D
<Twigathy_> I'm on twitter as 'Twigathy' btw ;)
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> too late
<BUGabundo1> I don't use twit
<Twigathy_> :)
<BUGabundo1> I rather stick with FOSS
<RoC_MasterMind> if anyone has an ~/.aumixrc, can you send it to me?
<Twigathy_> right, backup made. I'll try a dist-upgrade this evening :)
<Twigathy_> I assume I can still do an `update-manager -d' in Jaunty to get Karmic?
<ienorand> Twigathy_: last time I tried I had to manually change sources.lst, but it might have changed by now...
<Twigathy_> ok
<wirechief> bug 361778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361778 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965gm] [jaunty] desktop freezes suddenly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361778
<wirechief> seems to be fixed now for me
<G__81> hi
<G__81> ok now i want to start off with some bug activity in 9.10 now i am gonna install 9.04 in my VBox now how do i upgrade it to Karmic
<hggdh> G__81, after installing 9.04, open a terminal and run 'update-manager -d'. This will start the upgrade process to KK
<G__81> hmmm ok got it
<BUGabundo> G__81: welcome!
<BUGabundo> we wait for you to dist upgrade to devel
<G__81> thanks BUGabundo :)
<G__81> so ok let me do it in my VM
<G__81> installed VBox
<BUGabundo> G__81: $ update-manager -d
<G__81> so now i am new to Ubuntu team should i subscribe to some ML. I got an email from Brian today as i had applied for bugs squad in LP so i have expressed my interest in bugs and want to fix bugs so that i help Ubuntu and learn something valuable technically
<BUGabundo> G__81: before you ask: KK = karmic koala 9.10
<BUGabundo>  !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<G__81> and i read somewhere the name has been changed
<BUGabundo>  !schedules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedules
<G__81> is it so ?>
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> G__81: important ML are -devel-announce, -devel, devel-discuss, -motu
<BUGabundo> etc
<G__81> motu is only for packagers right ?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> AFAIK everyone can sub to any list
<hggdh> G__81, pretty much all lists are opened (except ubuntu-devel). Motu tends to discuss packaging and directions in the Universe
<BUGabundo> hggdh: welcome back.
<G__81> hmm ok thanks
<BUGabundo> hggdh: diff point
<BUGabundo> every but one list is open to subs
<BUGabundo> most are open to post if sub, some moderated
<G__81> ok i am creating the Ubuntu stuff in VBox
 * hggdh courteously bows
<G__81> and then would update it to 9.10 and get back soon
<G__81> i am sorry to ask this but people told me that i wouldnt have much to do in Ubuntu as Ubuntu does more of packaging alone and not much of development and bug fixing is that true. sorry if i have asked this here
<setuid> I've been fighting with Debian Lenny for the last few days... the wireless and WWAN support is just non-functional. I was previously running Jaunty before that, but some update broke X in a non-reversible way.
<hggdh> G__81, we do both... all we need is people interested in helping ;-)
<setuid> What is the best flavor to run, if I need proper nvidia 3D support and wifi/wwan?
<setuid> I'd like it to be current, because my OSS development requires that I have current libs/headers
<hggdh> setuid, this channel is for the next ubuntu version (KK), only. I am not sure how your question fits in...
<setuid> hggdh, Well, if Hardy isn't current, and Jaunty is broken.. isn't KK going to have fixed some of those issues?
<Twigathy_> Jaunty's broken?
<hggdh> setuid, yes, indeed. But not necessarily right now (and, anyway, fixes to jaunty will still be backported if they are critical)
<Twigathy_> oh, I read upchannel now c_c
<setuid> Twigathy_, X no longer loads... known issue, reported all over the web, nobody has a fix, and rolling back doesn't fix it.
<Twigathy_> ...ouch :S
<setuid> Perhaps I should use the stock Jaunty from DVD, and not ever upgrade it
<hggdh> there are some fixes for jaunty in proposed. They may, or may not, fix your issue, but you would have to try...
<setuid> hrm... that's one approach
<setuid> hggdh, I pulled everything current, including backports, and even tried running KK, but it didn't fix it. Oddly though, I could start X as root, but not as a normal user (ddgSigQuit message of some sort)
<G__81> hey ok friends i got to go now and would be back tomorrow and would love to talk more on this and hopefully be part of the team :)
<hggdh> setuid, did you alse enable -proposed?
<setuid> No, I didn't
<hggdh> G__81, thank you for helping
<G__81> my pleasure :)
<hggdh> setuid, ...
<hggdh> <hggdh> there are some fixes for jaunty in proposed. They may, or may not, fix your issue, but you would have to try...
<setuid> hggdh, Do you know if any Ubuntu version allows encrypted LVM in the installer? Perhaps the alternate installers?
<charlie-tca> setuid: yes, the alternate ISO includes encrypted LVM, so does the server versions
<hggdh> setuid, probably the alternate, yes. I do not use encrypted LVMs, so I am not sure (but I do use LVMs, and I do have encrypted areas)
<setuid> charlie-tca, And the difference between server and alternate/desktop is?
<hggdh> server == no X
<charlie-tca> server has no desktop environment
<setuid> But it can be installed, of course
<charlie-tca> (as in, no GUI)
<hggdh> alternate == more options, for those that need more control
<rumpel> is there a howto, how i can contribute to karmic?
<rski> no then it wouldn't be contributing :F
<rumpel> o.O
<rumpel> i'm just curious...
<rski> contributing to karmic = submitting patches to software included in karmic
<rumpel> hmm... so there's no automatism for running karmic and sending bugreports/logs/etc.?
<rski> sure you can report bugs
<rumpel> or a list with wanted features, which are missing in 9.04 :)
<rumpel> like rotating touchpad when rotating desktop
<rski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10
<rumpel> on eee without external screen
<rumpel> tnx
<rski> im getting segmentation fault when i try to use svga
<usr> what is spacewalk ?
<rski> and the module libsvga_helper isn't in place
<rski> can't modprobe it
<rski> usr: um from where?
<usr> im newbie in such things
<usr> so wanted to know
<rski> ok i dont understand
<usr> what exactly?
<rski> the question
<usr> Topic is 'Spacewalk 0.5 released
<rski> ah
<rski> didnt notice
<rski> i dont se it in topic :/
<usr> lol
<usr> its another channel
<ienorand> um, this is #ubuntu+1 guys....
<usr> i just want to know whats that
<rski> dont ask here then
<usr> ok
<usr> sorry
<usr> im new on this network
<Pici> usr: Ask in the channel that you see the topic in, not the Ubuntu 9.10 channel.
<usr> what is ubuntu+1 ?
<rski> Pici:  should i report a bug
<rski> on my above issue
<charlie-tca> I would ask in the channel you saw it, usr
<rski> usr: the channel for the next ubuntu
<Pici> rski: Sounds like a good idea.
<rski> kk
<rski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/374250
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374250 in ubuntu "svgalib_helper is not working" [Undecided,New]
<joetheodd> Hey guys -- does karmic have anything to actually update to at this point?
<rski> sure
<ienorand> joetheodd: yup, I haven't seen any improvements really so far, but not too much breakage either...
<joetheodd> Good lord, a karmic upgrade is 400MB already?1
<joetheodd> !*. Epic typo. -.-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Epic typo. -.-
<DanaG> ¬_¬
#ubuntu+1 2009-05-10
<tgpraveen> hi can anyone tell me how do i use bonjour/link local to chat from my laptop to another laptop user near me via wifi via pidgin/empathy
<tgpraveen> anyone?
<rski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/374250
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374250 in ubuntu "svgalib_helper is not working" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> """A bug in the kitten-sitter package in some cases leads to kittens being swallowed whole by systems running Karmic Alpha 1, nom nom."""
<cwillu> very nice
 * maxb crosses fingers and begins upgrade :-)
<dazjorz> So
<dazjorz> I guess everybody here already knows about kdelibs5-dev: trying to overwrite `/usr/include/KDE/Plasma/AbstractRunner', which is also in package libplasma-dev
<dazjorz> what's happening? libplasma-dev going away? :)
<maxb> Quirky. Seems an upgrade to karmic has changed my mouse pointer sensitivity :-)
<maxb> Well, this is disturbing
<maxb> update-grub is silently failing to update my boot options
<maxb> Ah... because I chose "keep" during the release-upgrader run and ucf was overly aggressive about caching that decision
<maxb> How predictable :-)
<maxb> Naturally audio is broken in karmic
<dazjorz_> and kdelibs5/libplasma-dev are/is broken too
<maxb> Hm. Playing an mp3 is working fine. I get pops/crackles from a DVD though
<dazjorz_> I do get the idea we're talking to a wall here
<maxb> It's the weekend
<FFForever> has anyones system actually broken from any of the ubuntu alpha releases?
<rski> define broken
<FFForever> well the topic says it will surely break ur system..., out of all of the alpha's i have ran (since the 7.10) none of them have broken my system to an unuseable state
<Amaranth> FFForever: I know at one time the ati driver had a bug that would cripple video cards unless you managed to blindly boot into a windows install that had a working ati driver
<Amaranth> but I think that was before ubuntu existed, actually
<FFForever> wow thats one heck of a bug
<FFForever> :D
<Amaranth> if you didn't have windows installed the card was trash
<Amaranth> problem: some of these were laptops
<rski> wait what
<rski> you couldnt plop in a bootmedia with windows installed after the crash?
<Amaranth> rski: can you install WinXP blindly?
<rski> yes
<Amaranth> and then go online, download, and install the ati driver blindly?
<rski> no
<rski> but
<rski> if i have a hdd.
<rski> with windows +ati driver
<rski> i couldn't use that?
<rski> there was some kind of time-constraint
<rski> that it had to boot back into windows
<Amaranth> no but transferring a windows install to another machine just makes it blue screen on boot
<rski> it can
<rski> it dosent do it 100&
<rski> 100%
<Amaranth> it does if you have different hardware
<rski> depends on how different
<Amaranth> they'd have to have the same chipset
<maxb> Then there was the kernel that bricked certain intel ethernet adaptors
<Amaranth> yeah, that was fun
<Amaranth> I stopped booting ubuntu when that came up then reinstalled from a LiveCD when it was fixed
<Amaranth> didn't even try to boot and upgrade
<maxb> And as far as less permanant breakage is concerned, it looks like I'll need to dual-boot jaunty if I want to watch a DVD right now
<rski> libdvdcss is borked?
<maxb> Something pulse/alsa-ish
<maxb> I assume
<maxb> I get lots of crackling on DVD audio. But not on .mp3 audio, oddly
<rski> well
<rski> audacious gives perfect sound
<rski> mplayer does not
<rski> youtube works fine also
<maxb> Indeed, it seems to only be affecting DVDs.
<rski> i haven't played a single dvd but i still get crackling audio in mplayer
<rski> it's not dvd-specific
<DanaG> Once I found out about that ethernet bug, I just blacklisted e1000e.
<virtuelv> uh? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#line-57
<rski> dont take is seriosly
<rski> it's just a warning it may eat your data
<virtuelv> While I appreciate humor, I'd prefer if it said that, if it's a real risk (and I assume it is, if karmic is moving to ext4)
<rski> it's not even out yet virtuelv
<rski> notice the "Karmic Alpha 1 eats"
<dazjorz> so
<dazjorz> the kdelibs5-dev / libplasma-dev issue? is it known?
<dazjorz> I'm guessing it's not needed to e-mail any maintainer
<wilhart_> Ubuntu-Studio 9.10 (Karmic Koala) Daily Build, was this one stable? or released properly?
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: it's a daily from a pre-alpha
<BUGabundo> why would you even think to expect it to be stable?
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: is it bugged? much
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: dunno
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: it has ext4 ?
<BUGabundo> why don't you test it and report the bugs you find ?
<wilhart_> but jaunty has ext3
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: the installer has ext4 support since mid jaunty devel cycle
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: jaunty had ext4 and still does!
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: oh, so should i got jaunty or karmic ?
<nperry> wilhart_ got jaunty, Karmic is very buggy at the mo
<BUGabundo> nperry: not for me. its as stable as jaunty at this point
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: all depends on how experience you are, what makes you want to test
<nperry> BUGabundo Had one problem, but that was my own messing :P
<wilhart_> nperry: ok and the file is: ubuntustudio-9.04-alternate-i386.iso          21-Apr-2009 20:53  1.3G  Alternate install DVD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: if you like to report and follow up on bugs, and if you really need a stable system
<wilhart_> nperry: this is right?
<BUGabundo> devel cycle system can and WILL cause breakage
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: what are you trying to do?
<BUGabundo> to troll us ?
<dazjorz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/374580 - filed it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 374580 in kde4libs "[karmic] kdelibs5-dev fails to install: trying to overwrite `/usr/include/KDE/Plasma/AbstractRunner', which is also in package libplasma-dev" [Undecided,New]
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: hmm
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: I have a similar
<BUGabundo> there seem to be a few depencies on kde5
<dazjorz> kde5 even :P
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: i would like to install ubuntustudio
<dazjorz> kdelibs5 I guess
<dazjorz> yeah it looks as if libplasma-dev was merged into kdelibs5-dev
<dazjorz> but, it doesn't conflict yet, so apt doesn't remove it before kdelibs5-dev
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: last time i installed it it gave red windows with alerts so
<dazjorz> so it fails to install etc
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: then go with Desktop version of Studio jaunty
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: sorry what is that?
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/jaunty/release/
<wilhart_>  ubuntustudio-9.04-alternate-i386.iso, i have this so it's right
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/jaunty/release/
<BUGabundo> that's the 32bits
<BUGabundo> do you want 32 or 64bits?
<wilhart_> 32 !
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/jaunty/release/ubuntustudio-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<dazjorz> why the -alternate- ?
<dazjorz> isn't there a -desktop- ?
<dazjorz> or standard or w/e
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: studio as no Destop
<BUGabundo> just alternate
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: how do i check if the .iso file is good for burning ?
<wilhart_> what was the command hmm
<wilhart_> metalink ?
<BUGabundo> its a torrent
<BUGabundo> it should auto check after download
<BUGabundo> but if you want to be really sure, just check the md5
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: oh, ok
<BUGabundo>  !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
 * maxb ponders the feasibility of using debootstrap to install a new system, not having any isos handy
<maxb> let's try it and see :-)
<BUGabundo> maxb: I would like to have a better way to do installs too
<BUGabundo> maxb: how is that method?
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: now leave us to do karmic stuff and ask further help on #ubuntu
<wilhart_> where do i  get tthe .md5 file ?
<BUGabundo>  !md5 > wilhart_
<ubottu> wilhart_, please see my private message
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> maxb: I installed my current system through that :P
<dazjorz> it just wouldn't install off the CD, giving an error a few minutes in the process every tie
<dazjorz> time
<dazjorz> so I just mounted the disk, debootstrapped, chrooted, installed some packages, linux and grub, and then rebooted, worked flawlessly
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: maxb how is that?
<BUGabundo> I used to add a line to grub to lunch the iso
<BUGabundo> but that stop working a while ago
<maxb> I'm hoping I can debootstrap a jaunty chroot into a new partition, from my running karmic system, chroot into it, install a kernel, install a desktop environment, and boot into it
<wilhart_> so i get ext4 in jaunty ?
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: should
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: easy, and fast, and nice :)
<dazjorz> it's just... good :)
<dazjorz> wilhart_: you get a choice during installation
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: so man debootstrapped and im done?
<wilhart_> hope this works, i burned with 2.6k/sec
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: I'm not sure Studio has ext4, due to several bugs with the RT kernel
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: don't you have a 2GiBs usb stick?
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: I'm not sure Studio has ext4, due to several bugs with the RT kernel
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: i got 16gig stick
<DanaG> odd thing ntfs-3g is giving me:
<DanaG> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Weeks 5-7
<DanaG> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? Weeks 8-10
<DanaG> instead of drwxrwxrwx
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: the use usb-creator instead burning to DVD
<DanaG> "weeks 5-7" is the folder name.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: system was suspended?
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: it's too difficould
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: its two clicks! how can that be hard?
<wilhart_> what? :D
<DanaG> That dir is just corrupt.
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: i need to put bios settings booti with usb-stick ?
<ikonia> wilhart_: with the greatest respect, if you don't know how to get your machine to boot a usb device you should not be playing with super early development releases
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: you may! but you also need to do that for the CD/DVD
<wilhart_> BUGabundo: never booted with usbstick
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: further help on that on #ubuntu, ok? this is for karmic
<BUGabundo>  !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: read this links !
<wilhart_> ok that really sucks
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: it's not all, but
<dazjorz> BUGabundo: debootstrap only installs a very basic system, you need to install a linux-kernel, and a bootloader, etc, but it will work, yeha
<wilhart_>  ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see
<wilhart_>                 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilhart_>                 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wilhart_> sorry
<wilhart_> wrong button
<wilhart_> windows xp/visdta is "alawys" unstable release
<wilhart_> never stable
<BUGabundo> wilhart_: if you are on Windows, best/easy way to get Ubuntu (even Studio) is to use Wubi!
<BUGabundo>  !wubi | wilhart_
<ubottu> wilhart_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wilhart_> ubottu: i've triedthat didnt like it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dazjorz never succesfully used Wubi, and only tried once
<dazjorz> a looong time ago
<wilhart_> yea it's crap
<wilhart_> thanks!
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: used it many many times, works 90% of the time
 * BUGabundo is glad the troll left us
<dazjorz> did you think it was a troll?
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: he wouldn't accept any tips...
<BUGabundo> and was only repeting questions
<dazjorz> hmm
 * dazjorz isn't very good at recognizing trolls
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: ok he was just a noob, but had already several bad ideas set
 * dazjorz wonders if he removes libplasma-dev, if the problems will be gone
<dazjorz> ewww
<dazjorz> kdelibs5-dev depends on libplasma-dev
<BUGabundo> cycling depends....
<dazjorz> well actually: kdelibs5-dev depends on libplasma-dev but installs files that libplasma-dev installs too
<dazjorz> so it's kind of a mess atm
<BUGabundo> yep
 * dazjorz force removes libplasma-dev
<dazjorz> aaaand it's installed, seems ok
<BUGabundo> hum ok nice
<dazjorz> looks like the newest kdelibs5 doesn't Depend on libplasma-dev now
<wilhart> i need help installing ubuntustudio from usbstick can someone help
<wilhart> that's hard! omg
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-10
<IDWMaster> How do I install 10.10?
<IDWMaster> How do I install Ubuntu 10.10 and upgrade from 10.04?
<amikrop> Where can I find Ambiance's folder/places icons?
<bbordwell> Hello, I keep two installs of Ubuntu going at the same time to help me in triaging bugs, but now that lucid is final they are both the same. How do I upgrade this partition to maverick?
<rww> bbordwell: There's no update tool yet, so change /etc/apt/sources.list to point to Maverick sources, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<rww> caveat: I don't know whether maverick is actually a sane idea right now, but if it is, that's how you'd do it
<bbordwell> rww, haha yes I know, It is on a seperate partition for testing purposes only
<bbordwell> rww, so just change everywhere it says lucid to maverick?
<rww> bbordwell: yup. if you have PPAs or other third-party repositories, or your mirror is out of date, they may not work yet.
<ddecator> has anything really even changed yet?
<ddecator> doesn't seem like much would change before UDS
<rww> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-May/thread.html
<ddecator> touche
<bbordwell> rww, thank you
<BUGabundo_remote> yes,yes, Sleep is overrated
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @popey: Mark proposes that 10.10 is released on Sunday 10th October 2010. Where 101010 = 42 = Meaning of Life / Universe / Everything!
<BUGabundo_remote> heck aint that a bit early for gnome cycle?
<red2kic> Oh wow!
<red2kic> #ubuntu+1 opens again!
<rww> In before endless complains about proprietary drives.
<rww> drivers **
<rww> BUGabundo_remote: when's GNOME coming out this time?
<red2kic> Quickly! BUG, hand me the Maverick! ^_^
 * BUGabundo_remote passes along an updated sources.list to red2kic
<nikolam> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh Light... boot in 7 secs... browsing the web in 10...
<BUGabundo_remote> heck I can't make FF open in under 10 secs :)
<BUGabundo_remote> unity would work for me
<red2kic> BUGabundo_remote: With great power there must also come — great responsibility!
<BUGabundo_remote> all I use 98% of the time on my laptop is chromium and pidgin
<BUGabundo_remote> and music.... too...via stream
<BUGabundo_remote> no, really
<BUGabundo_remote> this is why I want a tablet running andoid on it
<BUGabundo_remote> so I can have _instant_ ON
<BUGabundo_remote> with my apps, right there
<BUGabundo_remote> can't see this with a netbook ubuntu tablet :(
 * BUGabundo_remote slaps the room
<BUGabundo_remote> you guys are toooo quiet today
<red2kic> It's loud in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> too load for my brain
<arand> Some are never happy it seems... Anyhow, are there any current gotchas will hopping over to mm?
<arand> Apart from the obvious?
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: mm?
<arand> MaverickMerkaat, anyone? :þ
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhhhhhh
 * BUGabundo_remote is on slowwwww morning
<BUGabundo_remote> I do like the 10.10 on 10.10.10. :D
 * BUGabundo_remote waits for binary joke
<BUGabundo_remote> but I do wonder if canonical team can make the real fast boot
<BUGabundo_remote> and work with some OEM to provide a tablet
<joaopinto> hi
<BUGabundo_remote> that would be awesome
<BUGabundo_remote> ola joaopinto
<joaopinto> bom dia BUGabundo_remote
<arand> hoy
<BUGabundo_remote> but is coming late
<BUGabundo_remote> should have been here 6 months ago
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, looking for an ipad clone :P ?
<BUGabundo_remote> and with ARM business under atack
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm not sure what CPUs will be available for this kind of devices
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: alread seen one
<BUGabundo_remote> http://p.bugabundo.net/ipad-knockoff-upgraded-with-android-21-and-la
 * arand makes a new install and instantly wants to kick whomever came up with system bell response in terminal, especially the ubuntu replacement, brrr...
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<arand> Well I guess it's at lest better than before when pcspkr blaste full volume through headphones, some laptop manufacturers must not think like normal people..
<BUGabundo_remote> one of the things that makes me confusion
<BUGabundo_remote> and I hope someone on the design team eventually gets
<BUGabundo_remote> left sided menus/bars instead of top/bottom makes me move my mouse much more
<zniavre> !wacom
<cwillu_at_work> kicking me out of #ubuntu+1 like that... :p
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey hey... welcome back cwillu_at_work akgraner
 * cwillu_at_work huggles
<BUGabundo_remote> how are you both, my precious friends
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<cwillu_at_work> I'm exhausted
<cwillu_at_work> but I've found new bugs :)
<cwillu_at_work> cups-pdf will cause all sorts of hilarity if you point it at /tmp, for instance
 * yofel sighs
<cwillu_at_work> and it mishandles its pathnames internally, and so nearly-silently fails to set permissions and ownership on the files and folders it creates if the path contains spaces or other characters that are normally quoted on the shell
<yofel> not more bugs...
<cwillu_at_work> I'm planning on patching those two myself, the moment I have a couple hours to sleep :p
<cwillu_at_work> those aren't maverick specific though
<yofel> I wanted to  do some bugsquad work before but already lost my motivation after looking at 2 bugs without packages...
<cwillu_at_work> ya, I'm going to try to spend more time filing bugs with fixes attached this time around
<cwillu_at_work> seems like it'd be a better use of my time
<yofel> heh, I'm not talking about your bugs :P, everyone in here knows how to file high quality bugs
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<patdk-wk> where do I file to get ride of my bugs?
<yofel> what get's exhausting are all those bugs that tell nothing...
<cwillu_at_work> I know, but even then, a bug isn't a fix :)
<patdk-wk> they are all over my kitchen :(
<yofel> lol
<cwillu_at_work> patdk-wk, file it upstream
<yofel> rofl
<patdk-wk> hehe
<cwillu_at_work> okay, so how do I read a diff again?
<cwillu_at_work> the +'s are the code that I want, but which is broken
<cwillu_at_work> and the -'s are the code I don't want, but works fine
<cwillu_at_work> right?
<yofel> + means added - removed
<cwillu_at_work> you hear that sound?  that's the sound of patdk-wk's bugs.  Now, do you hear that faint whistling behind the buzzing of his bugs?  _That's_ the sound of my joke flying over your head :D
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, I get grumpy when I haven't slept in a while
<arand> Speaking of diffs, is there an easy way to look at what changed _insid_ a line, when you've got +somelongline -somelongsline is there an easy way to single out the "s" in there, from a diff?
<cwillu_at_work> arand, I think so, but I can't think of the name offhand
<cwillu_at_work> bit of a special purpose thing
<BUGabundo_remote> "bugs without packages..."
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: you day dreaming ?
<yofel> well, I meant http://u.nu/5rgh9 - but the way I said it does sound like day draming ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu_at_work: overworking again?
<yofel> *dreaming
<cwillu_at_work> grumble grumble :p
<BUGabundo_remote> doing another batch of 72h straight?
<cwillu_at_work> no, just 20 hours right now
<BUGabundo_remote> bah
<cwillu_at_work> but I've got a bad feeling that my boss will want to bring me along on this site visit
<cwillu_at_work> him:  "... and this is our genius programmer"  me:  "grwahh?"  customer: "!!??"
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> "genius"
<BUGabundo_remote> are you sure he was refering to you ?
<cwillu_at_work> yes.
<cwillu_at_work> however
<cwillu_at_work> up until a year ago, they advertised "programming and application development", thinking that that referred to the configuration of their hardware
<cwillu_at_work> as opposed to, you know, writing programs
<cwillu_at_work> made for some interesting conversations :p
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> I bet
 * cwillu_at_work kicks off a new rootfs image build
<cwillu_at_work> in other news, zippy2 expansions boards make beagles even more fun to play with :)
 * cwillu_at_work cancels the image build, pushes the updated libraries to the build-server's git repo, and starts the image build again, muttering the whole time
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<DingGGu> boot window :)
<BUGabundo_remote> "Given the requirement to customise the Light versions for specific hardware, there won’t be a general-purpose downloadable image of Ubuntu Light on ubuntu.com."
<BUGabundo_remote> booo
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone knows how safe, or how incredibly stupid would be to put unity PPA onto my laptop?
<BUGabundo_remote> https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: ive tried it
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: all i get is a white screen in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> and?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<shadeslayer> after logging in... but i can start unity from gnome
<BUGabundo_remote> we will have to ping didrocks for it then
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: we have a nice discussion going on this at omgubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> its not only me,alot of people have it
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: i've got it running on maverick
<Ian_Corne> works good
<BUGabundo_remote> ohhh
<BUGabundo_remote> so it workS?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: not on lucid though
<BUGabundo_remote> is it like ebox-standalone?
<Ian_Corne> don't attach a 2nd screen tho ;-)
<BUGabundo_remote> I couldn't care less abourt lucid, my mna
<Ian_Corne> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Ian_Corne> and there's only lucid ppa
<BUGabundo_remote> not ebox... the media center thingy
<BUGabundo_remote> FAIL :)
<shadeslayer> Ian_Corne: oh its in the official mav archives?
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe LP is still no open to MM repo
<Ian_Corne> ni
<Ian_Corne> i just use the ludic ppa shadeslayer :p
<shadeslayer> Ian_Corne: oh :)
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: so you just start it over gnome?
<BUGabundo_remote> or does it replace metacity ?
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: it doesnt :(
<shadeslayer> i still get the gnome panel and stuff
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: I start it from gdm
<Ian_Corne> select that as the current session
<shadeslayer> Ian_Corne: i get a white screen when i do that
<shadeslayer> :P
<Ian_Corne> on maverick?
<shadeslayer> lucid
<Pici> shadeslayer: Lucid support is in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> let me update the repos
<BUGabundo_remote> and install it
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: you got him wrong
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: perhaps
<Ian_Corne> It looks great on my netbook tho
<BUGabundo_remote> we are talking about unity
<shadeslayer> Pici: you just took that out of context :P
<Pici> shadeslayer: yep :)
<Ian_Corne> but the left bar could use some preference options
<Ian_Corne> to scale it and such
<BUGabundo_remote> sahaa
<shadeslayer> Ian_Corne: seriously
<BUGabundo_remote> pici still on auto bot :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: what's the meta package I need?
<BUGabundo_remote> unity?
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: unity
<Pici> I'm not used to seeing this channel this active right after it opens :)
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Pici: hehe..
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: and it took TOOOO long to open
<BUGabundo_remote> should have been a week sooner
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: tell that to the toolchain for failing to build so many times.
 * patdk-wk spanks the toolchain
<shadeslayer> ive never really understood what a toolchain is
<patdk-wk> gcc, ld, .... all the stuff you need to build x, y, and z :)
<shadeslayer> ah... so basically build-essential
<patdk-wk> ya
<shadeslayer> btw does ubuntu sync new packages with debian till we hit archive freeze?
<BUGabundo_remote> http://identi.ca/group/unity
<BUGabundo_remote> there :)
<BUGabundo_remote> now I need an avatar
<patdk-wk> what is it with everyone needing blue people these days?
<BUGabundo_remote> blue?
<patdk-wk> the movie :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I saw it
<BUGabundo_remote> but I don't follow your reasoning
<patdk-wk> now I need an avatar (a blue person from pandora)
 * patdk-wk thinks he is running this into the ground
<shadeslayer> is there a graphical way to check how much ill have to download as upgrades?
<Ian_Corne> shadeslayer: yes update-manager informs you of that
<shadeslayer> Ian_Corne: and it depends on my mirror?
<BUGabundo_remote> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo_remote>   indicator-datetime{a} libclutk-0.3-0{a} libdbusmodel0{a} libgee2{a} libgirepository1.0-0{a} liblauncher-0.3-0{a} libmutter-private0{a} libunity-misc0{a} libwncksync0{a} mutter{a} mutter-common{a}
<BUGabundo_remote>   ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings{a} unity unity-asset-pool{a} wncksyncdaemon{a}
<BUGabundo_remote> 0 packages upgraded, 15 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo_remote> Need to get 3,063kB of archives. After unpacking 13.0MB will be used.
<patdk-wk> shadeslayer, only what packages need upgrading are controlled by the mirror
<patdk-wk> depending on how up-to-date the mirror is
<shadeslayer> gah.... my mirror is one week behind \o.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> that's why I have 2 or 3 mirrors in my sources.list
<BUGabundo_remote> including MAIN in the last option
<jpds> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
 * BUGabundo_remote RUNSSSSS
 * BUGabundo_remote runs FASTER
 * BUGabundo_remote looks around for jpds
<BUGabundo_remote> what did I do wrong this time!?
<BUGabundo_remote> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   http://paste.ubuntu.com/431165/
<jpds> shadeslayer: Which mirror are you using?
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: The fact that you're still using the main ones.
<shadeslayer> jpds: official indian mirror
<shadeslayer> jpds: which is this one : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com-archive
<Ian_Corne> i'm using gaosu
 * patdk-wk just uses us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ian_Corne> gaosu is an awesome mirror!
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: I *always* used main !
<jpds> shadeslayer: Oh my god, they are a week behing.
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo_remote: i switched from fearing bandwidth problems with it
<shadeslayer> jpds: yeah :(
<BUGabundo_remote> which one should I ?
<Ian_Corne> let the tool select it?
<Ian_Corne> or gaosu.rave.org
<BUGabundo_remote> which tool?
<Ian_Corne> which is just awesome!
<jpds> Ian_Corne: You at UDS?
<BUGabundo_remote> I do it by hand in sources.list
<Ian_Corne> jpds: no, I didn't have time for it this week :(
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: software sources in System -> Admin ->
<jpds> Ian_Corne: Oh, that's a shame.
<BUGabundo_remote> GUI??? ewwwww
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/infogroep-archive
<Ian_Corne> jpds: I recalled asking if they were being taped
<jpds> Ian_Corne: Some sessions are videos.
<jpds> videod*
<BUGabundo_remote> you just invented a word
<Ian_Corne> weird that 32 bit is more behind then 64 bit :p
<Ian_Corne> comon Jeeves_ ! :p
<shadeslayer> jpds: heh.. 66 MB of updates
<gnomefreak> be cafeful upgrading dist* will remove some helpful packages
<gnomefreak> but i also dont advise you upgrade anyway its safer to run a chroot. i have ~6 installs so 1 down dont hurt me
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> weird... i have hal in 10.04.... thats like a bug :P
<gnomefreak> shadesla1er: no it isnt
<gnomefreak> try removing it :)
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: really?
<gnomefreak> i thought some things werent de halified
<shadeslayer> mmm
<gnomefreak> remove it see what it does. i dont want to screw up more than i already did yet
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: did you try removing it?
<shadeslayer> i have only one machine :P
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: no i havent but i can in a minute or 2
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431186/
<gnomefreak> now you see why. but i dont have *-desktop packages anymore and i cant fix it yet
<gnomefreak> thoggen wants to leave too
<shadeslayer> :P
<gnomefreak> i would wait for UDS to end since its not urgent
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: might i suggest finishing your upgrade :)
<shadeslayer> hehe.. yeah im upgrading right now :)
<shadeslayer> 10 more mins
<gnomefreak> update-notifier has screwed me up and i dont even want it :(
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: heh..weird thing is removing hal doesnt remove libhal :P
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: some apps still use hal. not sure why but i havent tried since i need it atm maybe we can drop it this cycle
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: yeah probably.. 10.10 will probably not have hal by default
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: this is why it hasnt been dropped yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/431188/
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Pici> Some people have complained that Ubuntu fails to boot fully if they remove HAL.
<gnomefreak> it was removed from ubuntu-desktop, everyone else is moving slow
<shadeslayer> gnomefreak: kubuntu-desktop still has a dep on it
<gnomefreak> laptop-mode-tools would be a good reason
<gnomefreak> shadeslayer: all *-desktop does except ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> atleast the major ones
<gnomefreak> Pici: the laptop and the gnome-power-manager could caus ethat
<shadeslayer> jpds: will you contact the mirror admin or should i?
<jpds> shadeslayer: It would be better if you as an affected user did, or he'll think I'm nagging him. ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: but you are paid to nag
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: No.
<Ken8521> so any major isssues w/ Maverick yet?
<BUGabundo_remote> none
<BUGabundo_remote> other then the usual broken depencices
<Ian_Corne> I've got irb and ruby atm being broken :p
<shadeslayer> beh.. do-release-upgrade --devel-release  --check-dist-upgrade-only
<shadeslayer> does nothing
<kklimonda> upgrades will be enabled after alpha1 is released
<shadeslayer> kklimonda: :(
<kklimonda> till then you can just change sources.list entries and do aptitude dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> kklimonda: so i have to manually replace sources?
<shadeslayer> ohk
<BUGabundo_remote> shadeslayer: sed your sources
<BUGabundo_remote> or just use mine :)
<BUGabundo_remote> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   http://paste.ubuntu.com/431165/
<Ken8521> what's this "new feature" tats n the right side, where the buttons used to be?
<shadeslayer> im replacing :P
<BUGabundo_remote> Ken8521: Unity
<Ken8521> BUGabundo_remote, whats that?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ken8521: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/383
<Ken8521> gnn
<BUGabundo_remote> ??
<shadeslayer> cnn?
<Ken8521> *hmm...lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> theres a OS in a bollywood pic called unity :P
<shadeslayer> you can run software from debian,suse,win,mac.. etc all at once
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431197/
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, they let me go home! \o/
<BUGabundo_remote> \W/
<cwillu> and my new expensive sd card hasn't blown up after seventy thousand writes to the same file :)
<cwillu> (with a sync after each write)
<cwillu> (none of this caching-invalidating-my-tests nonsense)
<metalf88011> where can I find good documentation on which graphics cards have good open source drivers?
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> good luck
<BUGabundo_remote> the closest I came to, was to ask in #ubuntu-x which drivers weree known to support what
<BUGabundo_remote> I _tried_ to make a wiki page
<BUGabundo_remote> but then realized how volatil that info is during a devel release
<metalf88011> BUGabundo_remote ok thanks
<cwillu> metalf88011, ati and intel are the best bets;  generally support only improves with time
<cwillu> if you don't need 3d support, nouveaux (open nvidia driver) is becoming usable
<cwillu> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon is generally fairly up to date
<cwillu> and we track it fairly closely;  even though our default drivers don't get massively updated during the lifetime of a release, there's a couple different ppa's which have more recent builds from upstream, right up to a nightly build
 * patdk-wk has liked the intel ones
<patdk-wk> little annoying sometimes to get the res you want, but generally works good
<cwillu> res hasn't been an issue since xrandr 1.2, aside from some detection issues
<cwillu> nothing like the old days where you needed to hack the bios to set a non-standard res :)
<metalf88011> cwillu thank you I'll check that out
<mikebeecham> hi guys...maybe not the right room, but let's give it a go.  I installed Kubuntu alongside Gnome recently, but didnt like it.  I uninstalled Kubuntu completely, but it's left my pointer themes looks VERY bad...is there anyway I can reinstall the pointer themes
<BUGabundo_remote> $home.i(go);
<joaopinto> mikebeecham, not the right room, #ubuntu for support
<mikebeecham> joaopinto: thanks
<ratcheer> Hi, everybody. I just got my testing partition upgraded to 10.10. For now, I am sticking with the nouveau driver. Man, MM boots and gets the desktop up fast!
<ratcheer> MM ended up with three broken packages and aptitude removed them. Two of them were gnome-desktop and tomboy, I don't remember the other one. But, everything seems to work fine.
<gnomefreak> update-notifier?
<mandara> when will be the best time to upgrade to Maverick? Alpha1?
<ratcheer> mandara: I would not upgrade my main system that I use until at least RC. Upgrade into a testing partition if you just want to play around or test MM.
<Ian_Corne> And don't share /home
<mandara> ratcheer, I am ok with occasionaly crashing. broke my system few times with nvidia driver but always managed to fix it somehow
<Ian_Corne> well, there's not much new atm
<Ian_Corne> just the regular dependecy problems
<mandara> of course I always make backup before.
<ratcheer> mandara: Ok,whatever floats your boat. Just be warned.
<mandara> Ian_Corne, yup, nothing new. Will wait probably for Alpha1
<Ian_Corne> If you're eager to help, you can enable lucid-proposed I think
<Ian_Corne> and that'll help the current fixed
<mandara> have that enabled already
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<acicula> are there daily live iso's yet? current still points to 10.04 lts release iso's of 29th april. testdrive fetches nonexisting maverick daily live's
<gnomefreak> acicula: no not yet most liklely not until after UDS
<acicula> ah ok, thanx
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-10 23:23:28) fta: the dailies will build for maverick starting from now
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-10 23:28:59) Sarvatt: this X mess in maverick is going to take awhile to clean up, I was merging libx11 since it has the silly klingon change but there are a ton of libs waiting to go through NEW that have to be done one at a time with the udeb changes
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-10 23:30:02) Sarvatt: not to mention all the drivers were synced and require xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.7.6.901) that needs merging too
<kklimonda> heh, welcome to the new cyclr
<Sarvatt> i think you read into what I said a bit much, nothings published so its not going to break anything man :D
<BUGabundo> great
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: hey, new development cycle is all about breaking stuff :)
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: if you don't break anything then you make BUGabundo sad ;)
<BUGabundo> :(
<DanaG> ooh, the channel is open already.
<DanaG> Meerkat.... reminds me of "Hakuna Matata".
<BUGabundo> welcome back DanaG
<BUGabundo> we missed your ranting :)
<arand> Always bothers me when they choose three-syllable nicknames.
<DanaG> Anyway, any rants about nvidia 96 will be gone now... that beast's been shipped off to the opposite coast. =þ
<BUGabundo> arand: who does?
<arand> BUGabundo: who what? chooses nicknames? sabdfl I guess? (I'm talking about Maverick being 3-syllable and generally uncomfortable as a mascot name, as was intrepid...)
<BUGabundo> aahh
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-11
<arand> And now meerkat is not even a good fallback, before ther was at least ibex that was short and sweet... But anyways, I'm probably the only one obsessiong about it, so nevermind
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I said that yesterday
<BUGabundo> names are tooo big
<poutine> I think the furry names need to go away
<poutine> it's completely unprofessional
<poutine> like the porn wallpaper a few releases back
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> use the numbers
<kklimonda> hey, those wallpapers were the best!
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> did I miss something ????
<BUGabundo> pr0n?
<zekoZeko> anyone here good at packaging? It's actually on debian testing that i have a problem, package compiles with libdb4.8 but links against libdb4.7.
<kklimonda> nothing like a good looking lass when you login into your system
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh, you know - the wallpapers from older releases where nice looking ladies were smiling..
<BUGabundo> don't recall that
<arand> zekoZeko: If not here, maybe #ubuntu-motu, or #ubuntu-packaging, but then again, uds busies a lot of the regulars nowatimes
<zekoZeko> arand: nevermind, i think i got it, rebuilding the package now.
<zekoZeko> or not :(
<BUGabundo> To the bed sheets , Mi Lord!
<DanaG> bummer... plymouth doesn't get along well with uvesafb.
<DanaG> also weird: xorg-edgers plus savage gives abi mismatch.
<DanaG> (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (7)
<h00k> I'm trying out Unity...this is really neat.
<BPower> So what is Ubuntu Maverick?
<ChogyDan> the next release, eh?
<h00k> !mm
<BPower> Really? They just released Lucid and they're going to release a new release in 6 months?
<h00k> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<h00k> !release | BPower
<ubottu> BPower: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BPower> What is Lucid?
<BPower> 10.__
<BPower> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<BPower> So 10.04 will be supported for 5 years and 10.10 will be supported for 18 months.
<BPower> right?
<h00k> 5 years on the server, 3 on the desktop
<h00k> and 10.10 is not an LTS
<h00k> !lts | BPower
<ubottu> BPower: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BPower> ya i know LTS, I should have just said that.
<BPower> haha
<BPower> Interesting.
<BPower> Thanks all :) Peace
<ddecator> so testdrive doesn't work for maverick yet?
<nishanth> can someone help me with a flash player full screen issue?
<ddecator> what's the issue?
<nishanth> well when i click the full screen icon it video freezes and does not work in full screen
<ddecator> can't say i've ever run into that...
<nishanth> anyone else know to solve the flash full screen problem?
<nishanth> someone alive here?????////
<ddecator> heh, a lot of people are at UDS, so most of the official channels will be slow this week
<nishanth> do you know how to install flash player on lucid?
<ddecator> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429 -- interesting.  setting /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins/media-keys/active to true works.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in gdm "No GUI to configure/disable login sound" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ddecator> there wasn't?
<DanaG> I'm not sure what the state is now... but I do know that the hotkeys don't work at gdm.
<DanaG> Volume, mute, and brightness.
<DanaG> Setting that gconf key makes them work.
<ddecator> is this for maverick?
<DanaG> hmm, it's not maverick-specific, but I suppose they could fix it in maverick.
<DanaG> !blueprints
<ubottu> Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
 * DanaG goes to google.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat
<DanaG> I read that thing from Shuttleworth about app indicators... interesting idea, but could be messy.
<DanaG> I'm using some gnome-panel addins that put the window title and buttons (on the right) in the top menu bar.
<ddecator> the windicators?
<DanaG> er, panel.
<DanaG> http://gnome-look.org/content/mycontent.php?PHPSESSID=76536a773d74a9d34800a80dfd480b68
<cwillu> dead link
<cwillu> I'm not going to register an account just to look at a gnome-look.org screenshot :p
<ddecator> cwillu: heh, that was my thought exactly when i clicked the link
<ddecator> even if they do accept openid..
<DanaG> stupid gnome-look.
<DanaG> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=103732
<ddecator> ah, but windicators won't include that many indicators (most likely), looks like they just took the panel and moved it to the title bar in that pic
<cwillu> yep
<DanaG> This is the other way around.... the title bar joins the panel.
<ddecator> that's what they'll do for netbooks
<DanaG> Though, the title applet isn't draggable -- and if you set it to DejaVu Sans 8.5, returning to the preferences dialog tends to do very bad things.
<DanaG> That is, it shows font name as uninitialized memory.
<DanaG> I actually use that thing even on my 1920x1200 laptop.
<ddecator> except winidicators will be next to panel indicators which seems confusing since they'll look the same (at least for the screenshots i've seen)
<DanaG> And by "very bad things", here's an example: on my netbook, one time it made the preferences window 5 screens wide... exceeded maximum texture size (and so killed compiz)... and then locked up the intel GPU.
<DanaG> And on fglrx, it once brought down the entire kernel -- hard-lock with heartbeat dead.
<cwillu> news flash:  closed source video driver causes crash;  details at 11:00 :p
<ddecator> i am relatively impressed with nvidia drivers though; i've had little trouble with them (much less than those with ati, haha)
<DanaG> ddecator: try that applet on for size.
<DanaG> I'm curious to see how nvidia will handle it.
<ddecator> which one?
<DanaG> The title one that killed stuff. =þ
<ddecator> heh, i'd rather not rish killing everything =p
<ddecator> risk...
 * ddecator can't type tonight
<nishanth> E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2  anyone know what the heck is this msg?
<ddecator> is there more to it?
<nishanth> no just that much
<ddecator> hard to tell without more of a context as to what the problem it ran into was
<nishanth> well this came up when i tried to remove flashplugin player
<ddecator> oh, you tried to remove it? did you remove flashplugin-nonfree? just removing the installed doesn't remove flash
<ddecator> installer*
<nishanth> well i dont have nonfree installed
<nishanth> just installer
<nishanth> i actually installed openjdk-6 to fix smthng in flsah but then had to remove it
<nishanth> after which my flash does not work
<nishanth> so i am trying to remove and reinstall it
<ddecator> ah, then try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<nishanth> tried it did not work
<ddecator> what happens when you try to load a flash video?
<nishanth> E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<nishanth> E: flashplugin-nonfree: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nishanth> this is the msg when i tried to install nonfree
<ddecator> huh, i wonder what the dependency problem is..
<nishanth> if this doesnot work i have to reinstall ubuntu once again
<ddecator> how are you trying to install it?
<nishanth> tried both synaptic and terminal
<ddecator> and synaptic doesn't say anything about the dependencies before you try to install it?
<nishanth> both give me this error msg
<nishanth> i guess i will reinstall
<ddecator> what if you use synaptic to mark the installer for reinstallation?
<nishanth> same thing
<ddecator> odd. i know there is a command to resolve dependency issues, but i can't remember what it is
<nishanth> E: flashplugin-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<nishanth> E: flashplugin-nonfree: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nishanth> any clues or ideas?
<ddecator> if you can resolve the dependency issue, then it should work
<nishanth> but i dont know what dependency issue it is having
<nishanth> i screwed up so much stuff
<ddecator> right, i'm trying to find the command that automatically resolves dependencies
<ddecator> try running 'sudo apt-get check'
<nishanth> went to flashplugin-player / and removed libflashplayer.so
<ddecator> that will tell if you there are unmet dependencies
<nishanth> nishanth@nishanth-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get check
<nishanth> [sudo] password for nishanth:
<nishanth> Reading package lists... Done
<nishanth> Building dependency tree
<nishanth> Reading state information... Done
<ddecator> dang
<ddecator> alright, lets see what the dependencies are...
<nishanth> as i said i might have screwed so many things
<BUGabundo_remote> Strap your Pony, and bedazzle
<nishanth> how can i see that?
<ddecator> nishanth: just to make sure, when you try to install flashplugin-nonfree, you're not marking to change flashplugin-installer, are you?
<ddecator> hey BUGabundo_remote
<nishanth> there is no such thing as marking to change
<ddecator> well i mean marking it uninstall or anything
<nishanth> you mean to remove
<ddecator> right
<nishanth> or remove completely?
<ddecator> either
<nishanth> yes idid that earlier
<nishanth> nonfree is removed but installer is not being removed
<ddecator> but when you try to install flashplugin-nonfree, you're not marking flashplugin-installer for removal at the same time?
<nishanth> nope
<ddecator> ok good
<ddecator> you can check to see if these are installed: nspluginwrapper, ia32-libs, debconf, wget, fontconfig
<ddecator> those are the depends for flashplugin-installer. flashplugin-nonfree only depends on flashplugin-installer
<nishanth> nspluginwrapper ....check
<nishanth> ia32-libs...check
<nishanth> debconf...check
<nishanth> wget..check
<nishanth> fontconfig...check
<nishanth> yup all exist
<ddecator> hm, then idk why flashplugin-nonfree won't install. you can get flash from the adobe site if you don't want to do a reinstall (unless someone else has any other ideas on how to resolve the issue)
<nishanth> no one actually has any
<ddecator> well this is a slow time of day. you can try asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners for help since those are more support-oriented
<nishanth> thanx anyway
<cwillu> what does it actually hang with during the install?
<cwillu> or crash, or whatever?
<cwillu> flashplugin-installer: post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<cwillu> what returns 2 in /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-installer.postinst
<cwillu> changing set -e to set -xe in that file and reconfiguring may give you a clue
<cwillu> nis^^^
<cwillu> bah, gone
<alex88> well..to start testing maverick, we need to wait alpha1?
<BUGabundo_angry> no
<BUGabundo_angry> I'm already on MM
<alex88> oh...are there some updates? do you advice a clean setup or an upgrade from luci?
<alex88> *lucid
<BUGabundo_angry> upgraded
<alex88> thanks..last thing.. just editing sources.list?
<BUGabundo_angry> yep
<alex88> thanks.. :)
<alex88> mmhhh..what was that app to jail ssh users? that created jailed folder for all users?
<dstansby> If a package in a dev release of ubuntu won't install because of conflicts, should I raise a bug on launchpad or just wait for it to be fixed?
<gnomefreak> dstansby: depends on the pacakge but normally good to wait
<gnomefreak> dstansby: all it is is its missing a depends being built (race to the finish line) type thing
<dstansby> And I'd happily read the topic, but there's a bug in empathy that stops me from doing so :(
<gnomefreak> sorry dont have it installed but when you try to install it do you get "it wanting to remove packages" or "broken packages"
<yofel> dstansby: the topic should be displayed by typing '/topic' too
<yofel> and I have a dozen packages or so with borken depends right now, so I doubt that it's a bug
<dstansby> Usage: /topic <topic>: set the topic of the current conversation
<dstansby> :(
<dstansby> That's what I got from /topic
<arand> dstansby: And another general advice is to find a better irc client than empathy
<yofel> nod
<arand> dstansby: Even freenode webchat is preferrable :(
 * gnomefreak more concerned about why you expected it to work
<dstansby> gnomefreak: Maverick or Empathy?
<gnomefreak> Empathy in Maveric
<dstansby> I'd expect it to be able to show me whole topic!
<gnomefreak> dstansby: did it work in Lucid?
<dstansby> gnomefreak: No
<monkey_dust> hi all -- about DynDNS -- i have a fix IP address linked to an URL, but am unable to use either -- http finds my remote server, using the current DHCP WAN IP address, ok -- so how do I use DynDNS -- i have no easier way to put it
<dstansby> The fix is upstream
<gnomefreak> than file a bug on it or before you do that find out what it is set to use. did you try just /t
<Pici> monkey_dust: This channel is for Maverick discussion/support only, if you're asking about Lucid, please use #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server
<gnomefreak> monkey_dust: for general questions please join #ubuntu. this is only for Maverick devel
<dstansby> gnomefreak: I've ubuntu-bugged it, found an existing bugreport and changed the status of it from fix released to fix committed
<dstansby> aah, my window is expanding as I type
<dstansby>  I really do need a new irc client
<gnomefreak> we have plenty to choose from
<monkey_dust> tnx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak smoke
<yofel> dstansby1: erm, which bug #?
<dstansby1> Back in pidgin
<dstansby1> With a different username for some reason
<dstansby> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/392512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392512 in empathy "No way to read long irc topic" [Low,Fix committed]
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo_remote> booooo
<Ken8521> i have a laptop cooler pad on my laptop(USB) why would it be constantly shutting off and on?  Also, I notice the laser on my optical mouse, is constantly going dim/bright/dim/bright.. but appears tobe functional all the time
<Ken8521> i have a laptop cooler pad on my laptop(USB) why would it be constantly shutting off and on?  Also, I notice the laser on my optical mouse, is constantly going dim/bright/dim/bright.. but appears tobe functional all the time
<patdk-wk> your running maverik?
<patdk-wk> optical mice are suppost to go dim/bright/dim/bright
<Ken8521> no, thought i was un #ubuntu.. running 10.04...
<Ken8521> they are?.. i've never noticed it before
<patdk-wk> ya, only when they are being moved, do they stay bright
<patdk-wk> otherwise they stay dim
<patdk-wk> so normal usage would keep going back and forth
<Ken8521> hm
<Ken8521> ok
<Ken8521> so why would my laptop cooling pad constantly shut off and on/(i thought the problems might be related, apparently not)
<patdk-wk> it might not be your issue, cause the laptop cooler points to other issues :)
<patdk-wk> it could only be two things I would think of
<patdk-wk> not enough power on your usb ports
<Nitsuga> is it possible to start using Maverick right now or i have to wait until June?
<patdk-wk> or it doesn't id itself on the usb bus, so linux keeps shutting of that usb port
<patdk-wk> I thought people where already using it :)
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, #2 seems the most likely, because it works fine under XP
<Nitsuga> patdk-wk, it is ok to sed s/lucid/maverick/g < /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list ? Because update-manager -c -d doesn't say that there's a new Ubuntu release...
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, so any idea how to change that?
<ratcheer> nitsuga: I was told to update sources.list the way you said for my testing installation, then do apt-get update, then spt-get dist-upgrade. It worked for me.
<ratcheer> apt-get, not spt-get
<Sweet> Hi, I'm having a problem that really needs to be fixed... I have no input from my mic on my Intel HDA sound card using coded Realtek ALC275, G45 DEVIBX
<Sweet> I've tried everything and I'm looking for a workaround, anything will do...
<Sweet> I'm running latest build of ubuntu lucid on a Sony Vaio VPC11X9E btw
<arand> Sweet: Lucid support is in #ubuntu, this is for Maverick development support.
<Sweet> arand: sry my mistake
<arand> Sweet: General advice is to start alsamixer and muck about trying to find a good mic setting
<Sweet> arand: been there
<Sweet> arand: didn't work
<Sweet> arand: could you help me out anyway? cause I have no luck on the #ubuntu channel...
<Nitsuga> Sweet, something that happened to me abut this is that by some reason the imput was set in digitl mode instad of analogical
<Nitsuga> sound preferences -> hardware -> Profile
<arand> Sweet: That's about as much help as I can give, I don't have much experience with it either. Always useful to use the forums etc. as well, if you get no luck on irc
<Sweet> Nitsuga: It says Analog Stereo Duplex
<Nitsuga> Sweet, mine was in Digital stereo input (IEC958) + Analgo Stereo outut, put it in analog stereo duplex and worked
<Nitsuga> but it seems it is ok for you
<Nitsuga> Sweet, also check "connector" in the Input tab
<Sweet> Nitsuga: yup, I'm farely sure it has something to do with my Intel HDA sounds card which uses Realtek ALC275 and G45 DEVIBX
<Sweet> Nitsuga: Input tab says: Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<Nitsuga> Sweet, Sound problems have always benn a mystery for me :P. Try different configurations and it may work.
<Sweet> Nitsuga: OK thank you for your time
<Sweet> Looking for an ALSA expert... ^^
<Trewas> weird, rhythmbox stopped supporting multimedia keys (in lucid) and it started auto-opening when I plug in my cell-phone in mass-storage mode... so I removed and changed to banshee and all is good </enough about lucid> :)
<BUGabundo> time to try unity
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<zniavre> we got french word for that ...  :o)
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: dont
<BUGabundo> bah
<arand> Well, unity makes a whole lot of sense, but at the same time, donotwant.
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: it wont start.. just a white screen
<BUGabundo> won't let me open a new accoutn for my user
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: I'm on MM
<BUGabundo> not lucid
<shadeslayer> oh
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> now how do I set GDM to allow multi logins !?!?
<BUGabundo> it used to be easy
<arand> Tried it on a virtualbox, slow as sirup, so much for light :>
<BUGabundo> where's the darn setting to allow mutli logins!?!??!
<BUGabundo> [daemon]
<BUGabundo> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<BUGabundo> AutomaticLogin=bugabundo
<BUGabundo> TimedLoginEnable=false
<BUGabundo> TimedLogin=bugabundo
<BUGabundo> TimedLoginDelay=10
<BUGabundo> DefaultSession=gnome
<shadeslayer_> ow..
<shadeslayer_> BUGabundo: tried googling?
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> I'm in a room filled with "experts"
 * shadeslayer_ thinks whether he should upgrade to maveric
<shadeslayer_> BUGabundo: whats the kernel version?
<BUGabundo> again??
<BUGabundo> you keep asking that
<BUGabundo> !info linux
<shadeslayer_> BUGabundo: uh.. no i didnt..
<shadeslayer_> BUGabundo: this is the first time i asked that i think :P
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> ill have to loout
<BUGabundo> back in a few min
<shadeslayer_> so hows maverick atm?
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.21.22 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<BUGabundo> wow the bot is slowwww
<BUGabundo> and why don't I have .22 ?????
<arand> shadeslayer_: Not much to look at, really, some syncs, but nothing major at all...
<shadeslayer_> ok
<arand> shadeslayer_: fsck works though, as opposed to lucid :)
<shadeslayer_> arand: yeah,fsck halts at 70 % in lucid
<Ian_Corne> shadeslayer_: it doesn't halt
<Ian_Corne> it goes uber slow
<Ian_Corne> I've sat through it :p
<shadeslayer_> Ian_Corne: me too :P
<shadeslayer_> heh.. after just 2 days,i have a additional 200 MB to download :P
<shadeslayer_> 2 days ago,lucid -> maverick == 100 MB,now its 300 :P
<shadeslayer_> oh wth.. ill upgrade :)
<shadeslayer_> safe-upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<arand> shadeslayer_: shadeslayer_ well, the mountall fix is in proposed at least...
<arand> shadeslayer_: sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" afaik.
<BUGabundo> I admit: great work
<BUGabundo> its snappier, looks good, and is really fast
<BUGabundo> needs some work with apps
<BUGabundo> but I guess its not meant to have so many of them
<BUGabundo> I still can't find how to add more stuff to the Dock
<BUGabundo> if Super+Tab worked, I could just use this WM
<zniavre> what is the name of the search-applet?
<shadeslayer_> arand: what if i have extra ppa's enabled?
<shadeslayer_> do i replace them with maverick too?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you have to be sure there's a ppa version for MM
<BUGabundo> either comment it out until there is one
<BUGabundo> or live lucid, if that works fine
<shadeslayer_> hehe..
<BUGabundo> I NEED GNOME DO
<shadeslayer_> well some of the PPA's do have maverick.. and some done
<BUGabundo> why aint it working !?
<shadeslayer_> BUGabundo: docky ftw
<BUGabundo> not in Unity
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> ok it looks good
<BUGabundo> now back to where I have what I need/want
<BUGabundo> brb
<shadeslayer_> arand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431867/
<BUGabundo> back
<Ian_Corne> zniavre: it's not an applet
<zniavre> what is it ?
<shadeslayer_> arand: so should i go ahead? or is something not right?
<arand> shadeslayer_: Wut!? you got ppas in sources.list? and btw, you probably shouldn't remove libboost, I would assume...
<shadeslayer_> yeah i have some extra ppa.. not in sources.list though
<arand> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Packages   seems to suggest it... hm?
<shadeslayer_> arand: http://pastebin.com/PUnuuyfi
<shadeslayer_> ah right
<shadeslayer_> kubuntu ppa..
<arand> shadeslayer_: I'm not sure, and I'm not sure I want to really advice further...
<shadeslayer_> arand: ok
<shadeslayer_> anyways ive gtg..
<shadeslayer_> bye
<arand> Dang, ppas in sources.list messes things up badly :(
<Nitsuga> I was thinking that there should be a "dev" version which is a symlink t the lestest development release. That way we don't have to change  our /etc/apt twice a year :P
<Nitsuga> the real benefit is that the PPAs would have inmediate support for the lastest dev release if they want to.
<Nitsuga> and we would have a rolling release-like version
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_Chuck: You're running an old kernel btw
<Ian_Corne> lucid has -22
<Ian_Corne> and gnome do does work
<Ian_Corne> just not the shortcut
<BUGabundo_Chuck> $ apt-cache policy linux
<BUGabundo_Chuck>   Installed: 2.6.32.21.22
<BUGabundo_Chuck>   Candidate: 2.6.32.21.22
<Ian_Corne> oh
<BUGabundo_Chuck> lucid???
<BUGabundo_Chuck> lolol
<BUGabundo_Chuck> you need to keep up with times
<BUGabundo_Chuck> guess I need a reboot
<Ian_Corne> $ apt-cache policy linux
<Ian_Corne> linux:
<Ian_Corne>   Installed: (none)
<Ian_Corne>   Candidate: 2.6.32.22.23
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> but if lucid has a newer version
<Ian_Corne> you're just not uptodate :p
<BUGabundo_Chuck>  *** 2.6.32.21.22 0
<BUGabundo_Chuck>         500 http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ maverick/main Packages
<BUGabundo_Chuck>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Packages
<Ian_Corne> clearely out of date! :p
 * BUGabundo_Chuck aptitude updates
<Ian_Corne> I don't think there's enough work being done on maverick yet to make all changes in lucid also happen in maverick
<ajmitch> especially as that's just pointing to the default version
<BUGabundo_Chuck> says the same
<BUGabundo_Chuck> weird as heck
<ajmitch> maverick has 2.6.34, but linux-meta doesn't point to it as default yet
<ajmitch> lucid-updates has the version that Ian_Corne is seeing
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ajmitch: but I'm in MM
<ajmitch> yes, and? :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> shouldn't MM have what ever goes to -update/-proposed?
<ajmitch> not necessarily
<BUGabundo_Chuck> shrug
<ajmitch> the kernel is a special case, especially
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ah
<ajmitch> because there's the kernel itself, and the package that points to the default version
<Ian_Corne> anyone else have the "No terminal command has been defined" when launching a terminal via global shortcut
 * ajmitch isn't (brave|silly) enough to upgrade to maverick yet :)
<Nitsuga> ajmitch, in fact you will notice nothing :P
<Nitsuga> at least I didn't
<Ian_Corne> irb/ruby is breaking dependencies :p
<ajmitch> Nitsuga: I'm sure I would, there are a few changes landed already, and I think autosyncs starting soon
<yofel> maverick has 2.6.32-21 currently 2.6.34-1.6 failed to build on i386 amd64 armel and powerpc https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.34-1.6
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ajmitch: some one has to :)
<ajmitch> BUGabundo_Chuck: I used to upgrade before UDS started & when everything was chaos
<BUGabundo_Chuck> naaa
<BUGabundo_Chuck> until alpha 4 its usually good
<BUGabundo_Chuck> only after FF everything messes up
<yofel> nod
<BUGabundo_Chuck> *if* we never went to FF , we would be cool in +1 all year long
<BUGabundo_Chuck> oh wait... rolling release
<BUGabundo_Chuck> :)
<ajmitch> the only reason that happens is that FF is a time for shiny new crack to land
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ajmitch: see why I already jumped ? Lucid went stable ... for 3 weeks
<ajmitch> rolling releases means breakage all year round
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ajmitch: I run this laptop on +1 (since 7.04)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> and office PC with debian unstable
<BUGabundo_Chuck> still surviving
<ajmitch> and I ran on development releases since 5.04 & sid for a few years before that too :P
<BUGabundo_Chuck> felling old, are we ? :D
<ajmitch> quite
<BUGabundo_Chuck> add a few daily ppa's and whisles
<BUGabundo_Chuck> :)
<ajmitch> we were reminiscing in #ubuntu-motu the other day
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ajmitch: I understand
<ajmitch> ppas are this new thing anyway, I remember hearing about this novel idea at UDS from LP developers :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> ahaha
<BUGabundo_Chuck> we don't even have debian _yet_
<Ian_Corne> motu?
<ajmitch> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> he knows
<BUGabundo_Chuck> he better know that
<BUGabundo_Chuck> or I'll kick him out :)
<Ian_Corne> I know now.
<BUGabundo_Chuck> WHATi??
 * BUGabundo_Chuck kicks Ian_Corne arse
<BUGabundo_Chuck> Ian_Corne: I've seen you here for how long now ?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> two cicles or so ?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> its sad we have ~200 nicks in here.... and only 10 or so, speak their minds
<ajmitch> that's usual
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I know
 * ajmitch doesn't talk in every channel he's in :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I idle around several servers and #s
<BUGabundo_Chuck> I do :)
<BUGabundo_Chuck> every morning :)
<yofel> at least it's quiet and you get a high quality discussion all the time... or most... well sometimes...
<Ian_Corne> I've been on +1's since gutsy I think
<Ian_Corne> installed feisty, didn't like it enough and upgraded to gutsy at alpha 4 or something
<yofel> longer than me then, I started around intrepid
<BUGabundoDrHouse> and you didn't know what MOTU is ??
<BUGabundoDrHouse> man, you need to spend a cycle in ubuntu-users MLs
<BUGabundoDrHouse> I started here in 7.04
<ajmitch> not a chance
 * BUGabundoDrHouse check logs
 * ajmitch would never get anything done
<BUGabundoDrHouse> ajmitch: mew... I know :|
<Ian_Corne> well yofel I didn't do much yet, only started reporting bugs since a few releases ago
<BUGabundoDrHouse> humm ext4 doesn't like dirs with over 1k files :(
<BUGabundoDrHouse> 2007-11-06.161054+0000WET
<BUGabundoDrHouse> humm
<BUGabundoDrHouse> make that 8.04 :(
<BUGabundoDrHouse> I though it was earlier
<ajmitch> Wed Feb 9 06:40:09 CST 2005
<BUGabundoDrHouse> haahaah
<BUGabundoDrHouse> we are suckers for logs :)
<ajmitch> that's when I got into ubuntu-motu
<BUGabundoDrHouse> I used to have *all* my logs since 1994
<ajmitch> this was from the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<BUGabundoDrHouse> until a stupid win app decided to delete all *.logs
<ajmitch> too long ago, too little done since then by me
<BUGabundoDrHouse> once I turn pidgin ON, I can't do anything else :(
<BUGabundoDrHouse> damn it I'm to adicted to Social Networking
<Ian_Corne> is /var/log the place to find the oldest files?
<ajmitch> logrotate will be cycling through them & possibly culling them
<BluesKaj> konversation works fine on maverick here
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand using IMs for IRC
<Nitsuga> <yofel> longer than me then, I started around intrepid <-- i started using Ubuntu around intrepid :!. In fact I installed the Intrepid last beta, without knowng even what sudo was.
<Nitsuga> *even knowing
<yofel> heh
<Ian_Corne> I wonder how much of my ubuntu life will change when I graduate
<BUGabundoDrHouse> BluesKaj: *one* single app
 * BluesKaj one size fits all is always a compromise
<BUGabundoDrHouse> yep
<BUGabundoDrHouse> single point of failure
<BUGabundoDrHouse> but I can control ALL my world with ctrl+tab
<BluesKaj> well, have fun :)
<BUGabundoDrHouse> I've been using Ubuntu (or better kubuntu) since 5.10
<BUGabundoDrHouse> on dual boot, coming from Kurumim
<BUGabundoDrHouse> around 6.06 I was like 70% win, 30% Kubuntu
<BUGabundoDrHouse> upgraded to 6.10 beta 1
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here , but it was of and on at first , tried a bunch of other distros before settling on kubuntu. KDE has always been my fav tho
<BUGabundoDrHouse> trashed it :) reinstall beta1 , and windows... windows went bo bo... so I didn't use it for a while
<BUGabundoDrHouse> ended up I didn't need it :)
<BluesKaj> gnome never did much for me
<BUGabundoDrHouse> I used, red hat, knopix, kurumim, and who knows what
<BUGabundoDrHouse> kurumim was the long lasted of them all
<BUGabundoDrHouse> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/051110tech_tats/tech_tats_10.jpg  we need some of this
<BluesKaj> knoppix.redhat,suse,mandrake, mandriva,fedora and debian , kubuntu was so familiar after using debian for 6mos that I stuck with it.
<Nitsuga> BUGabundoDrHouse, in fact we have, but it is not work-safe :P
<BUGabundoDrHouse> never did fedora
<BluesKaj> fedora is just another rpm distro IMO...crappy packaging and install system
<z0rt|work> heh
<arand> I want to like fedora, rpm says no.
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-12
<jmcantrell> does anyone know where the indicator applet stores messages? i'm looking for a way to query it from the command line
<crdlb> jmcantrell: communication happens over dbus
<jmcantrell> crdlb: do you know how it might be done?
<crdlb> not a clue, but you can examine the interface in d-feet
<crdlb> it's probably also documented somewhere
<jmcantrell> crdlb: ok thanks
<jmcantrell> crdlb: how do i find out what bus address to use in d-feet?
<crdlb> jmcantrell: session
<jmcantrell> crdlb: i don't understand
<crdlb> the session bus
<jmcantrell> crdlb: how do i input that into d-feet?
<crdlb> file > connect to session bus
<jmcantrell> oh i see
<crdlb> there's org.ayatana.indicator.* and org.kde.StatusNotifierWatcher
<crdlb> there's probably a better channel for this, but I don't know what it is :)
<mrsun> hmm how can i make cleanups?
<mrsun> installed wine-build something and want it ALL removed =)
<mrsun> libs that arent used etc?
<mrsun> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<mrsun> did that
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> oops
<mrsun> i want the packages removed
<mrsun> that it installed
<mrsun> it filled up my disk quite well :P
<BUGabundo_remote> Oh,Oh,Oh,Merry...oops Wrong dressed guy (Pope)
<Tm_T> how... offtopic
<BUGabundo_remote> hey Tm_T
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah, we have the Pope in town
<BUGabundo_remote> its a mess out side, right now
<red2kic> bug 571707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571707 in mountall "fsck progress stalls at boot, plymouthd/mountall eats CPU" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I'm runing lucid and am fairly happy with it so far
<drdozer> I was wondering if there where going to be improvements to the multi-monitor support
<drdozer> I plug my laptop into a variety of different external monitors
<drdozer> and I'd ideally like it to notice this and chose the layout that I last used with that monitor (or kind of monitor)
<drdozer> and to go back to normal when I unplug it
<drdozer> the screen settings widget helps - I can do this all manually - but it would be nicer if it would happen for me once I've told it what I want from each external
<amnite> any1 no any channels for python help?
<Pici> amnite: #python
<Pici> You'll need to be registered though.
<amnite> ty
<Pici> !register > amnite
<ubottu> amnite, please see my private message
<amnite> thx pici and ubottu
<BUGabundo_remote> hehe
<patdk-wk> heh, I think x keeps crashing :(
<patdk-wk> I keep getting forcible logged out
<napster> Is this channel active?
<guntbert> napster: you are here and you can talk - so yes :-)
<napster> guntbert, Lucid is released! Then !topic ?
<napster> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guntbert> napster: ?
<napster> guntbert, Got it! "Maverick"
<napster> tnx
<napster> guntbert, How to do distro upgrade using synaptic?
<guntbert> napster: use system/administration/update manager
<napster> guntbert, I don't have update manager, can I use synaptic for distro upgrade?
<guntbert> napster: open a CLI, type sudo do-release-upgrade
<guntbert> !upgrade | napster
<ubottu> napster: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<napster> guntbert, thanks mate :)
<guntbert> napster: you're welcome :-)
<guntbert> napster: btw lucid support is in #ubuntu :-)
<napster> guntbert, Thats why I asked the topic! This is for "Maverick"
<napster> right?
<guntbert> napster: yeah
<napster> guntbert, Which is your O.S?
<BUGabundo_remote> guntbert: napster: that won't work
<BUGabundo_remote> there's no NEWER release till Alpha1
<napster> BUGabundo_remote, What is alpha1 release date?
<BUGabundo_remote> napster: if you want to upgrade to Maverick aka 10.10 devel
<BUGabundo_remote> coming from Lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> you must sed your sources.list
<napster> yes
<guntbert> BUGabundo_remote: yes - good to remind me - I was talking karmic->lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> !schedule | napster
<ubottu> napster: A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<napster> BUGabundo_remote, Send my source.list to?
<guntbert> napster: not send but sed (its an editor)
<napster> BUGabundo_remote, guntbert Sorry, what does that mean?
<guntbert> napster: if you want to go from lucid to maverick you will have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list appropriately
<napster> guntbert, Hmm... ok... Planning to try help by reporting bugs...
<guntbert> napster: good idea - if you got a spare machine  - or use a VM
<napster> guntbert, Yeah, I got one... Need to learn properly before starting...
<napster> exit
<BUGabundo_remote> RT @jneves: they did it :( european patent office just created software patents in europe
<BUGabundo_remote> this is bad news :(
<ddecator> ew
<h00k> heh. Now you know how we feel.
<BUGabundo_remote> source http://www.epo.org/topics/news/2010/20100512.html
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DanaG1>   * [Config] Remove 386 flavour per UDS discussion
<DanaG1> hmm, is there an official link / transcript about that?
<DanaG1> Oh, and that's just "386", not i686, right?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> would be fun
<BUGabundo> t64 only
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<DanaG1> ah, and this: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476021
<DanaG1> it'd be nice to have a single place to go to watch all of the streams.
<DanaG1> er, though I prefer transcripts.
<DanaG1> I don't want to listen for 15 minutes to somebody talking, when I could read the same lines in 5 minutes. =þ
<MrSunshine> is there any way to remove installed build deps?
<kklimonda> heh, it's almost impossible to participate in uds remotely.
<kklimonda> I try it every six months and fail miserably
<kklimonda> the only thing I find useful is gobby
<arand> MrSunshine: I've searched for it before, and found no good solution, except to basically write it down when you installed them, or parse the dpkg history
<arand> MrSunshine: I think they do get marked as automatically installed by the app in question, so I guess you could remove the app and then reinstall, which might get rid of them...
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-13
<neil_d> I was wondering at the possibility of putting in an option in the LiveCD to boot without the GUI in one of the menus?
<neil_d> maybe in the 'F6' menu
<LLStarks> was delta-debs a topic at uds?
<BUGabundo_remote> m@rnlng cowboys&girls
<ior3k> hey, is it safe to upgrade to maverick already?
<ior3k> I mean, I know it's not safe, but are things horribly broken?
<BUGabundo_remote> ior3k: eheh its "safe"
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing broken
<ior3k> well, here goes then :)
<ior3k> thanks BUGabundo_remote
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k1, if you know how to fix a broken system, it's almost always safe;  there's only the occasional kitten eating bug :)
<cwillu_at_work> my normal process before I leave on a service call is to aptitude -y update; aptitude -y full-upgrade, and then shutdown
<cwillu_at_work> keeps me sharp :p
<ior3k1> cwillu_at_work: haha
<ior3k1> cwillu_at_work: usually I do, but with lucid pre alpha 1, kde was so horribly broken that it took me a long time to figure out the problem
<ior3k1> anyway I'm using gnome now, so it probably makes things smoother
<cwillu_at_work> ior3k1, if the lack of a desktop environment keeps you from getting _any_ work done, then ya, it's probably not safe :)
<ior3k1> well, emacs works in the terminal too, haha
<neo> successfully upgraded #maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> coolio
<BUGabundo_remote> any ipv6 experts around?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGabundo_remote, no, but I did eat near a holiday inn express last night
<virtuald> bugabundo_remote: i wouldn't call myself that but i can probably help you anyway
 * BUGabundo_remote start OT virtuald: I'm facing a weird bug in android, with a recent kernel, where at some locations, via WiFi, I loose network... from the logs I see some ipv6 activity, and I'm begging to suspect it's the same bug we faced in debian/ubuntu where some network equipment will not reply properly to AAAA records
<BUGabundo_remote> logs here http://code.google.com/p/cyanogenmod/issues/detail?id=1365
<BUGabundo_remote> fell free to ping me in #android-root or #cyangenmod
<BUGabundo_remote> so we dont make much OT in here
 * BUGabundo_remote stop OT
<BUGabundo_remote> virtuald: cwillu: ^^^^
<virtuald> sorry i can't help with that
<virtuald> i don't think it's ipv6 related
<BUGabundo_remote> okay
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @pgraner: Ubuntu Kernel Team selected 2.6.32 as the Linux Kernel for the Maverick Meerkat 10.10 release.
<BUGabundo_remote> erk
<BUGabundo_remote> this is a *BAD* call
<kklimonda> my gwibber died quietly again :/
<kklimonda> gui is up but I can neither close it nor does it get updates
<patdk-wk> heh, uninstall gwibber :)
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo_remote: what?!
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: according to pgraner, kernel .32 was just choosen at UDS
<BUGabundo_remote> for maverick
<Ian_Corne> but that would be ...
<patdk-wk> hmm, so nothing is going to change from lucid to maverick
<BUGabundo_remote> lots of stuff in .33 that we want
<BUGabundo_remote> ssd trim, the new power manager schedulers
<BUGabundo_remote> new IO stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> they won't be backporting all of that
<BUGabundo_remote> what happen to Ubuntu being cutting edge?
 * BUGabundo_remote files a rant bug
<patdk-wk> ya, defently need ssdtrim
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @pgraner: @bugabundo: It was a typo on my part its 2.6.35
<BUGabundo_remote> that's better!!
<Ian_Corne> lol
<patdk-wk> heh
<Ian_Corne> that's pretty edgy :D
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: ahahaha
 * patdk-wk is just happy he has tcp md5 support
<patdk-wk> plan on getting an ssd for the laptop this summer, so trim support would be good :)
<dupondje> let alpha 1 come :) that we can upgrade
<dupondje> I feel boring, 1 week no ubuntu updates :)
<Jeeves_> dupondje: Not running maverick yet? :)
<dupondje> no :)
<Jeeves_> That will give you some updates :)
<dupondje> not that much updated already prolly ?
<Jeeves_> No, not that much.
<BUGabundo_remote> dupondje: a bunch
<BUGabundo_remote> come on , join us
<dupondje> héhé :)
<knittl> hi. i need quick advice on upgrading packages
<knittl> sound-juicer, tomboy, update-notifier and update-notifier-common are kept back
<knittl> if i do aptitude full-upgrade it wants to remove … no wait
<knittl> it doesn't want to remove ubuntu-desktop anymore
<knittl> sound-juicer and tomboy and update-notifier are broken
<ChogyDan> knittl: is this maverick?
<knittl> ChogyDan: yep
<knittl> any ideas/tips?
<ChogyDan> it might be just that the archives are out of sync.  The builders have a couple day queue it looks like.  If that's the case, you just gota wait
<ChogyDan> https://launchpad.net/builders
<knittl> ChogyDan: well, it's already keeping back for a few days
<knittl> but ok, i'll wait
<ChogyDan> knittl: try to upgrade that individually, you should get a more specific error
<knittl> i could remove sound-juicer and keep the other three at the same version
<knittl> hm, 19 hours queue
<knittl> (i'm using i386)
<TLF> for some reason i get GDM started in ctrl-alt-F1 and ctrl-alt-F7, where I can change that?
<guntbert> TLF: I don't understand your question here better than in #ubuntu - and please don't crosspost
<TLF> guntbert: it's because I'm unable to find a solution, sorry :(
<TLF> and that prevents me to start GDM
<TLF> it's just  that, when GDM (login screen) is started, is started two times (in tty1 and tty7)
<TLF> and for some reason, I can't login, neither because it restarts (GDM, not the whole system)
<guntbert> TLF: ah that makes it clearer - maybe you rephrase your question so that the problem is clearly visible and put it again to #ubuntu
<TLF> guntbert: how can I rephrase that?
<guntbert> please describe what really happens when you boot (the "GDM started in ctrl-alt-F1 and ctrl-alt-F7" part was absolutely not understandable to me)
<gnomefreak> TLF: on 10.04 or 10.10?
<TLF> gnomefreak: 10.04 sorry to have post that here, but I saw no solution :(
<gnomefreak> TLF: ask in #ubuntu we cant help you in here
<TLF> gnomefreak: I did, but noone asked
<TLF> +answered
<gnomefreak> sorry but it is offftopic in here. try again or you can look for it in ubuntuforums. if you give it enough time someone will answer when they know. I would start by logging into TTY# and use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  than the same but start instead of stop. anymore on the issue use #ubuntu but this is a good idea to report as a bug
<TLF> goodbye, thank you very much
<BUGabundo> evening my friends
<jonathonf> evening :)
<DrHalan> are there plans to move the tab close buttons to the left too? its kinda inconsistent right now
<lucitu> wow..it's open..
<lucitu> got 158 updates today + 1 new gcc 4.5
 * patdk-wk quickly closes it
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-14
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: around ?
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: I have an user asking for expose _per_ app windows
<BUGabundo> like macos does
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: Set the scale plugin window group keybinding
<Amaranth> it'll try to do what you want, anyway
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> missed it
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: one more question: what happen to the plugin that resized every app window to fit all of them side by side ?
<Amaranth> maximumize or whatever?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Amaranth> it's in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra still, isn't it?
<BUGabundo> I remember it being in scale plugin
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> it's a separate plugin
<Amaranth> maximumize
<BUGabundo> let me dig it up
<BUGabundo> humm can't capture default keybind
<BUGabundo> it opens the Indicator o,O
<BUGabundo> ohh now we have two CLOCKS?
<BUGabundo> wth
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: can't make it work, even with a new shortcut ?
<BUGabundo> s/?/!/
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: minimize does work... but not maximize :(
<mxe5> Hi - When I highlight 3 or 4 folders of files on a USB thumb drive I have plugged in - I right click on them and it gives me an option to Home Folder or Desktop - Is there a way to have copy to a specific folder on the desktop ? ?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> just drag
<mxe5> BUGabundo; I thought about dragging wasn't sure that would - but great! Will give it a whirl - Thanks...
<mxe5> * would work
<mxe5> Anyone know of an app you could use that would clone all the stuff on one USB thumb to another USB thumb ?
<arand> dd?
<mxe5> Basically I want to back up one of my USB thumb drives - has allot of stuff on it I don't want to use.
<BUGabundo> rsync -avhX ?
<BUGabundo> or as I call it: $ rsyncB
<mxe5> BUGabundo; Sorry but did you post the shell command for me to use?
<BUGabundo> >-<
<jonathonf> heh
<wick94> hey guys, i have an idea for a feature tht i was to discuss
<wick94> for ubuntu 10.10
<red2kic> wick94: What is it?
<wick94> ok
<BUGabundo> nite every1
<wick94> i was wondering if it will b possible add a "close" button to the ubuntu notications
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> there is no close button by design
<wick94> bt isnt it possible to add it
<arand> wick94: If you vanquish Mark SShuttleworth in an epic duel to the death, maybe.
<wick94> arand haha, lol
<crdlb> when you hover over the notification, it fades away
<crdlb> how could that possibly support a close button?
<wick94> crdlb i know it fades away bt if u remove ur cursor frm it comes back to normal
<wick94> it's jst an idea tht jst came to my mind so i thought i'd share wth u guys
<kklimonda> wick94: it's possible to add it but a patch like this won't be accepted
<arand> wick94: The design team has explicitly said that "this is the way it is, now GO AWAY!", so if you want it, making it yourself is your best bet.
<crdlb> yeah, that idea is living in the bottom of a well along with indicator tooltips
<BUGabundo> crdlb: doesn't fade way... fades in... returns on mouse over
<wick94> oh ok
<wick94> i m not coder unfortunately
<wick94> jst a teenage ubuntu fanatic
<crdlb> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<arand> wick94: Many are :)
<BUGabundo> I mean I should have been in bed 1h ago
<BUGabundo> BYE
<virtuald> crdlb: are you saying there's never going to be volume indicator tooltips?
<arand> virtuald: Likely not.
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> there's got to be something because the current behavior makes it unusable
<arand> As part of an adaptation to tuch interfaces, no tooltips makes a lot of sense, as for the current desktop, it's stupid, but that is how I feel about a lot of the design decisions, so, meh.
<virtuald> luckily awn has a systray app where i can make the icons the same size as all others
<BUGabundo_remote> so who bright idea it was to move the clock to an indicator too?
<BUGabundo_remote> it doesn't even have Calendar :(
<Ian_Corne> eww
<BUGabundo_remote> ill file a bug latter today
<BUGabundo_remote> the font is smaller the my System have
<BUGabundo_remote> now I have TWO clocks
<BUGabundo_remote> the new indicator one has ZERO settings :(
<Ian_Corne> I think they're moving towards 0config
<Ian_Corne> no?
<BUGabundo_remote> "they" have been for two cycles, now
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey cwillu
<BUGabundo_remote> what are you doing off bed on a Friday ?
<cwillu_at_work> poke poke :)
<cwillu_at_work> not entirely sure
<cwillu_at_work> although my work desktop is now running lucid
<cwillu_at_work> I may even get wild and update my server at some point :p
<cwillu_at_work> had to hack Radiance up though, the panel background is ug-ly with vertical panels
<Ian_Corne> kernel 2.6.34 in repo now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I'm pretty sure they know it should have calendar and the current version is just a placeholder
 * kklimonda remembers slides from sabdfl's keynote
<jpds> http://videos.ubuntu.com/uds/maverick/
<Ian_Corne> thanks
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: That on unity?
<BUGabundo_remote> WTH.. download PortableUbuntu; run 1st time; see alert you the filesystem hasn't been checked in 429 day; force check! DUH
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo_remote> Ian_Corne: I want .35 :D
<BUGabundo_remote> arand one thing: FAST
<BUGabundo_remote> very very fast
<cwillu_at_work> .34 is still rc isn't it?
<BUGabundo_remote> gets a bit confused with multiple windows of the same kind
<yofel> well, with .34 I can finally see if it's acutally possible to get TRIM working, it's supposed to be supported
<arand> No, slow, very very slow.
<BUGabundo_remote> like nautilus or gnome-terminals
<yofel> after I finish looking at aptitude-gtk
<arand> If on VBox
<arand> It needs graphics accel, don't it?
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe
<BUGabundo_remote> I ran it on my laptop
<BUGabundo_remote> shame I can't make GDM login twice my user :(
 * shadeslayer wonders if we ISO's yet
<shadeslayer> +have
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> alpha1 only, I think
<BUGabundo_remote> let me check
<BUGabundo_remote> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo_remote> not yet
<yofel> there's a forum thread about that too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477079 got a bit off topic though
<ctfxr> hi
<ctfxr> how can i the alt tab fearture of vista/7 in ubuntu?
<ctfxr> *feature
<BUGabundo_lunch> ctfxr: super+tab?
<BUGabundo_lunch> its already there in compiz
<BUGabundo_lunch> you can change the shortcut
<BUGabundo_lunch> and can switch from the kind of view
<BUGabundo_lunch> you can have the cascate slide like W7 or how it does by default
<gotunandan> ctfxr, yes super+tab
<gotunandan> ctfxr you can change how it looks. Download the compizconfig-settings-manager and see the "shift switcher" and "ring switcher " settings
<BUGabundo_lunch> thanks form complementing my anwser
 * BUGabundo_lunch loves cssh 192.168.2.$i 
<ctfxr> thanks guys for answering my question
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @popey: ubuntu 10.10 'may' have btrfs as the default filesystem.. _may_ #uds
<gotunandan> It will certainly be available but not default, very unlikely
<gotunandan> I am listening to the audio feed
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @popey: ubuntu 10.10 will drop i386 and i486, will be i686 upwards only. Lucid still supports them as LTS. #uds
<kklimonda> good
<BUGabundo_remote> we better get ready for all the freetards coming here saying it doesn run
<BUGabundo_remote> I wonder if stuff like xubuntu will drop it too
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie is not around to ask
<kklimonda> well, xubuntu and lubuntu use same builders and same packages so probably yes
<BUGabundo_remote> I know
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @popey: #ubuntu 10.10 will have 2.6.35 linux kernel, pushing more kernel patches upstream, help users debug kernel issues.
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @popey: #ubuntu 10.10 will have 2.6.35 linux kernel, pushing more kernel patches upstream, help users debug kernel issues.
<BUGabundo_remote> oops
<kklimonda> btrfs optional but fully supported, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> it says "maybe" default
<gotunandan> probably
<gotunandan> supported most probably
<BUGabundo_remote> we already have support
<BUGabundo_remote> just not from the installer
<gotunandan> default, I really doubt it
<gotunandan> hmm true
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: well, for me it's not supported as long as I can't use it for my root and /boot ;)
<joaopinto> brtfs as default is a desire not an expectation :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<joaopinto> ecryptfs+brtfs as default
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaahahahaahahahahahahah
<BUGabundo_remote> crazy man
<BUGabundo_remote> you are worse then gouki
<arand> The update-notifier/tomboy block, is that one simply due to the archive not moving at the moment?
<jpds> archive not moving?
<jpds> arand: Howso?
<manhunter> is there any development version for ubuntu ?
<jpds> manhunter: maverick.
<manhunter> how to get this iso?
<arand> both tomboy and update-notifier is blocking on gconf2 version, and have been for a day or two, was just wondering if that is simply due to a bit of slowdown per UDS or if it's an actual issue somewhere?
<arand> manhunter: No iso until alpha1 I think
<arand> manhunter: edit sources and aptit.
<manhunter> no, i want to get ubuntu current or development version
<manhunter> that has no end of life
<arand> manhunter: Doesn't exist.
<manhunter> arand: what mirror to add in sources.list
<manhunter> ?
<arand> manhunter: or? You'll have to decide I'm afraid...
<bazhang> no end of life?
<arand> manhunter: Backup everything, substitute lucid for maverick, and expect everything to go horribly wrong in the process.
<bazhang> Lucid is current, and LTS
<manhunter> is there anything like mandriva cooker ?
<manhunter> for ubuntu?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> serioulsy, manhunter, Ubuntu isn't for you
<BUGabundo_remote> or you haven't gotten the concept
<manhunter> BUGabundo_remote: why?
<BUGabundo_remote> all the questions you have be making
<BUGabundo_remote> specially in *this* channel
<manhunter> BUGabundo_remote: why is ubuntu not for me?
<sebsebseb> manhunter: oh you use Mandriva?
<sebsebseb> manhunter: Mandriva Cooker is basically the development version of Mandriva,  that they keep on doing changes to, and then release the stable's
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu isn't like that
<sebsebseb> instead they take Debian basically, do their changes,  and release development versions of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and then the final comes out
<joaopinto> Maverick is Ubuntu's Cooker for this release :P
<BUGabundo_remote> erk
<sebsebseb> JanC_: sort of
<BUGabundo_remote> not exactly
<sebsebseb> no not you JanC_
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: sort of
<sebsebseb> manhunter: have a look at the merick release scheduled to understand, how an Ubuntu release is done
<sebsebseb> meverick above
<jpds> manhunter: Which mirror? Whichever you like (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors).
<sebsebseb> manhunter: ok I understand you, you want something like Mandriva Cooker, that you can just use until the end of the distro
<sebsebseb> that will keep on being udpated, and updated, and updated, and updated
<sebsebseb> manhunter: Ubuntu isn't done like this
<sebsebseb> manhunter: PC Linux OS is a Mandriva fork, and I believe that could be what your after
<manhunter> sebsebseb: thank you.
<manhunter> bye
<BUGabundo_remote> bye
<BUGabundo_remote> be back tomorrow
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-15
<funkyHat> Any inkscape users able to confirm this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/580765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580765 in inkscape "inkscape objects are stuck at 0% opacity when first drawn" [Undecided,New]
<funkyHat> h00ky h00k
<Sarvatt> if anyone's trying to get nouveau running with the maverick kernel i put the userspace components needed in x-updates until I can get them into the archives
<theadmin> Hm. So is it decided now? Will Maverick go with GNOME 3?
<Sarvatt> of course it will, just not gnome-shell by default
<theadmin> ...o_O
<theadmin> But will it be possible to easily swap to it (it's not as of now)?
<Sarvatt> yep
<theadmin> Right now deletion of gnome-panel kills off the entire GNOME, I can't even log in :D
<Sarvatt> it replaces gnome-panel when it starts, no need to delete gnome-panel
<theadmin> Sarvatt: Well, I uh... so how apparently will that be done in Lucid?
<theadmin> err, Maverick
<Sarvatt> if you have gnome-shell installed you just run gnome-shell --replace
<theadmin> oh god, just like now. Yeah and then you have to do it on every friggin' start... :/
<Sarvatt> i'm sure it'll be an option in appearance preferences or something by release time
<theadmin> Ah I see.
<Sarvatt> you shouldn't have to do it on every start now, just change a gconf key to use gnome-shell instead of metacity?
<theadmin> hm... Oh well, better not to mess it now.
<theadmin> Sorry, here just to grab the release schedule link :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<theadmin> Say, is there a way to peek into development now? I mean, before any Alpha?
<theadmin> Ah well whatever
<mrsun_> hmm on a sata system what can be the reason for the whole system grinding to a halt when it reads/writes to the harddrive? :/
<mrsun_> everything stops up .. its a freakin quadcore computer :(
<SwedeMike> mrsun_: sounds like a driver problem.
<mrsun_> had same problems on ALL my computers
<mrsun_> as fast as the harddrives starts working the os stops working
<mrsun_> hell even sound etc starts to get choppy etc :/
<yofel> mrsun_: check with iotop what's accessing the disk?
<yofel> under heavy I/O my desktop get's a bit sluggy too though
<penguin42> I've seen some setups where that happens as well under some cases
<mrsun_> this is a testiment to how much ati drivers in linux sucks
<mrsun_> i have vmware and heroes of newerth installed on it, it runs ALOT better then a computer with ati graphics card and fglrx driver to that =)
<penguin42> youch
<Volkodav> will btrfs introduced to maverick ?
<arand> Volkodav: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/05/14/btrfs-by-default-in-maverick/
<penguin42> Its pretty new - I wouldn't like to see it as default; it would be nice to have it as an option
<Volkodav> option will be nice too - it is really more advanced then what we use today
<nigelb> penguin42: its not exaclty sure to be default
<arand> Yea, having btrfs as default sounds LSD-trippy to me, but I would guess it might be introduced in the same amnner as ext4 was.
<nigelb> It *may* be default, if they can get it, otherwise, optional
<LowRider> Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<yofel> not again...
<nigelb> K-Lined, again
<yofel> hm, was ext4 default in jaunty?
<arand> 1 in 5 chance according to SJR, I would give it a 1 in 42, rather...
<nigelb> yofel: optional
<yofel> ok, then btrfs should be optional at best too
<nigelb> yofel: well, experimental rather
<nigelb> yofel: you listened in to uds?
<yofel> nigelb: not to the foundations track, didn't have much time to follow it and concentrated on qa/community/kubuntu
<yofel> the projector fans were too loud :/
<nigelb> yofel: when keybuk gave closing sum up, he said its not yet decided
<yofel> good
<nigelb> but they are exploring the option of giving it as default, provided it survives qa and everyone is happy with it
<arand> There seems to be no videos up from btrfs discussions, making me a sad bunny =:(
<yofel> I wouldn't be against making it default in alphas and demoting it to optional later
<nigelb> yofel: exactly
<Volkodav> well grub2 has to work it out too
<yofel> true
<nigelb> if it fails alpha, then good reason to kick it out to optional
<penguin42> the conversion process sounds scary :-)
<arand> This sounds like it might become an interesting testing cycle...
<penguin42> it sounds like the installer would need changing quite a bit to deal with multiple device filesystems?
<nigelb> and also we have only 23 weeks this cycle
<yofel> well, what consumed a lot of time in the last 2 cycles were grub2, upstart and plymouth, now we have btrfs, what's the difference :D
<nigelb> good part is, this cycle is not lts
<arand> And Rick was talking about keeping the same steady development but just lowering the amount of bugs... From what I hear, there are people pulling Maverick in all different kinds of directions...
<Volkodav> penguin42: true and on top of that may need to detect SSD and offer a btrfs settings for it
<yofel> true, but I hope that maverick doesn't end up as 'tech preview' like as karmic...
<nigelb> yeah, the net book with unity is just going to be stunning
<penguin42> Volkodav: What does it actively do differently for SSD?
<nigelb> and windicators and sound menu and all that stuff, it just mindblowing
<Volkodav> penguin42: TRIM support etc
<penguin42> Volkodav: Oh cool
<yofel> yeah, btrfs had the ssd parameter since quite a while, but with .33 having trim support it actually makes sense ^^
<SwedeMike> I hope it's not going to be default though, bleeding edge for FSes is seldom a good idea.
<arand> Well, at least windics are at a rather separated side of things, with less overlap
<penguin42> SwedeMike: Yeh, we're still just getting used to the failure modes of ext4
<yofel> SwedeMike: +1, ext4 wasn't really ready until .30
<nigelb> arand: whats the different directions you're talking about/
<SwedeMike> penguin42: exactly my thinking.
<penguin42> can btrfs do snapshotting?
<Volkodav> yofel: did you try your ssd on trim yet ?
<SwedeMike> yofel: and all the applications weren't really ready either, still don't know if they are (thinking of sync behaviour)
<Volkodav> looks like mine works
<penguin42> there was someone asking on -server about trying an upgrade from jaunty with rollback, something he's used to being able to do on zfs - and that's a fair wishlist item
<yofel> Volkodav: not really, didn't have much time the last few days
<arand> nigelb: If you listen to the Plenary of Rick, and the one by Mark, it seems like one imagine Maverick as Lucid+quality, and the other as Lucid+gocrazy!
<Volkodav> rollback and snapshots are definitely one of the nicest features it offers
<nigelb> arand: well, mark's one is going to be the correct take
<SwedeMike> I think lucid had too much stuff already, but it seems to have fixed all my problems that were introduced in 9.10, so I'm happy.
<arand> nigelb: Yea, Rick's did kind of sound out of place a bit... I guess "GoCrazy!" it is then..
<nigelb> arand: haha.
 * yofel got the general feeling that .10 was go crazy and .04 is quality
<yofel> but plymouth felt rather crazy too...
<nigelb> but i'd rather have te fast boot times
<arand> Well they did try it for a while in karmic didn't they?
<penguin42> yofel: That coupled with kms has been a mess
<SwedeMike> plymouth definitely was cracy, 9.10 and 10.04 was the worst alphas/betas since 8.10, but it seems to have been worked out, at least on the hw I'm running.
<yofel> that's exactly what I mean...
<penguin42> still, with a fs change it might be ok because people will actually do testing in VMs, where as VMs weren't really helping with all the KMS problems
<mrsun_> having like 40 - 60% wa in top when disk io .. that cant be right? :/
<penguin42> mrsun_: wa is OK
<mrsun_> hell even the text when pasting that was delayed 2 seconds before it was sent from the text frame to the text window :/
<yofel> why not? it means the cpu is waiting for data and the HDD isn't fast enough
<penguin42> mrsun_: If it's waiting for disk thats perfectly reasonable
<arand> Hmm, I don't think mountall/plymouth was particularly fine on release... But then, I'm following a few major bugs (-proposed atm)
<Volkodav> HDD is never fast enough lol
<penguin42> but it shouldn't be stopping you paste something for 2s
<yofel> which is pretty usual
<mrsun_> penguin42, no :/
<mrsun_> alwast not on a freakin quadcorer
<mrsun_> sure on a single core cpu where everything depends on that core
<mrsun_> and hell ubuntu is gulphing up ram also :/
<yofel> quadcore has nothing to do with HDD I/O speed
<penguin42> mrsun_: Even in a single - if it's waiting for the disk it's not helping
<mrsun_> 2gb of ram, cante ven open firefox before it starts paging to disk like crazy
<jpds> mrsun_: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<penguin42> it shouldn't be paging heavily at 2gb
<mrsun_> hell it worked better before i enabled a page partition
<mrsun_> then everything was fast always
<mrsun_> now its grinding to a halt as soon as it starts paging
<yofel> mrsun_: I have 2gb RAM here, and I can live without swap [open: firefox with 30tabs, thunderbird, quassel, choqok, and the rest of KDE]
<SwedeMike> mrsun_: you could try http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<penguin42> mrsun_: I'd run vmstat 5   and watch the rate of swap in /out  and get the thing quiet and try a hdparm -tT to see read rate
<mrsun_> tried setting down swappiness to something low before, worked fine for a while until i was in a cirital moment in a game
<mrsun_> then BLAM the disk started swapping and wasnt done until 10 minutes later
<mrsun_> i was disconnected from the game and had to wait, couldnt do anything
<mrsun_> os just stood still while it was paging
<SwedeMike> penguin42: I prefer iostat -x 5 to see drive io
<yofel> hm, iostat is nice, didn't know that one yet
<mrsun_> turned swap off, in vmstat is the "cache" the "free" ram i have?
<yofel> no, cache is cache, just use 'free' to see how much ram you actually have left (the +/- buffers cache numbers)
<SwedeMike> mrsun_: did you even read that link you were sent?
<mrsun_> SwedeMike, well its alot of text and i wont read the whole damn page, so as far as i can figure its about swapiness?
<mrsun_> and if it is it doesnt help me at all with my os grinding to a halt as soon as something touches the disk
<SwedeMike> mrsun_: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ is the one I'm talking about.
<mrsun_> ahh there
<Martiini> What dimension do we , humans on earth, exist in ??
<guntbert> !ot | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Martiini> what is the current development version of Ubuntu ?
<yofel> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu+1 2010-05-16
<ripps> Hmmm.... I'm considering upgrading to Maverick already. I'm getting antsy not having anything to upgrade and debug
<nikolam> HM, I was thinking.. Could kernel be xen-enabled and with realtime options, at the same time?
<LLStarks> stupid question. does openoffice need to be huge? could its functionality be replicated at 20MB or less?
<Sensiva> LLStarks you may remove unneeded packages of openoffice
<LLStarks> yeah
<LLStarks> but it still occupies a lot of space on the iso
<mrsun> ok im freakin tired of this
<mrsun> computer starts working from the harddrive and the whole freakin OS is unusable for 5 minutes?
<mrsun> even disconnected some internet connections etc
<mrsun> WTF IS WRONG :/
<Ian_Corne> mrsun: i'm guessing hardware failure?
<mrsun> Ian_Corne, in what ? ... the compute rwas in perfect health before i installed ubuntu on it
<mrsun> had same problem with ALL ubuntu machines
<mrsun> whole os goes to hell as soon as hd starts working hard
<SwedeMike> you have AHCI set for the sata controller in BIOS?
<nikolam> I have similar problem on LTS 8.04 Whenever hig disk-intensive task is done, computer is useless. I run software raid1 on 2 sata partitions, 64bit
<nikolam> someone told me its something sbout process priority thing or something and it partially fixed during package installs in new lts 10.04
<nikolam> But talking about disk usage cheduler on other Os`es it is a general problem on all OS today, how to prioratize disk acces bandwith not to starve system/apps
<Trewas> ext4 is very slow when a program uses fsync() a lot, like dpkg does
<nikolam> mrsun,
<nikolam> I had it with ext3
<SwedeMike> yes, generally interactive performance goes to crap with lots of disk io, that's why I have separate system and data drives
<vega> btw 10.04 discussion is in #ubuntu.. this chan switched to 10.10
<nikolam> Think we would need for about 4 years at lease to have Btrfs and all goodies like additional flash drive for disk operations speedup etc
<SwedeMike> I use SSDs for system drives, makes a huge difference.
<nikolam> SwedeMike, you use NAS?
<SwedeMike> nikolam: no.
<nikolam> aha, separate drives in same computer
<SwedeMike> nikolam: yes.
<nikolam> vega, I heard about plans for Btrfs in 10.10 Hope till 11.x tere will be default etc
<nikolam> SwedeMike, I was thinking, would something about that change if I use rt-kernel
<SwedeMike> question is if btrfs will solve any of this, I'm sceptical.
<SwedeMike> nikolam: I doubt -rt would fix anything.
<SwedeMike> -rt is only for high precision local events.
<nikolam> SwedeMike, yep, i was thinking to say 5 years for Btrfs to give significant and stable, but 4 sounded more optimistic
<SwedeMike> interactive performance under load is all about speed/interactivity compromise, when they increase interactivity people complain about speed going down
<Trewas> btrfs can't do any magic tricks to improve performance, but in 5 years most of the harddrives will be SSD which solves most of the problems
<mrsun> nikolam, ive had it with every freakin filesystem ive tried
<nikolam> Anyway, its only way to go now, so by end of 2011, I suppose it will be default
<nikolam> Maybe best thing could be its ability to updafe FS version on diks, with existing system/data
<mrsun> SwedeMike, wells tuff in RAM etc should not go to hell when the disk reads
<mrsun> like network stack
<nikolam> mrenouf, no sweat, its more of architectural/kernel problem and fs only add to it
<mrsun> that it goes down so bad that it even disconnects internet sometimes cause of disk io ?
<SwedeMike> mrsun: disconnects internet? how does that manifest itself?
<nikolam> sounds to me separating disks to Nas/other machine and using iscsi to main machine might improve it or something
<mrsun> SwedeMike, disk starts reading or writing or whatever, everything just halts
<mrsun> cant even move mouse
<mrsun> then it disconnects chat networks etc
<SwedeMike> mrsun: if you get disconnected from irc then it just means the processes are not responding to keepalives, so yes, computer is busy with other things, it doesnt mean it disconnects your internet connection
<nikolam> mrsun, internet have nothing to do with it, my net apps works fine during disk chalks
<mrsun> nikolam, well mine dont
<mrsun> it just halts the whole damn system
<mrsun> nothing works more then the hd writes/reads that is going on
<nikolam> mrsun, i guess something is wrong on your comp.
<yofel> hm, maybe try to increase swappiness a bit instead of decreasing it, that should prevent the system from suddenly going completely useless as it will swap things that aren't used that often out in advance
<nikolam> what ubuntu version do you run
<nikolam> also how much ram and what apps etc
<mrsun> nikolam, have same problem with two other computers with ubuntu
<mrsun> 10.04 now
<nikolam> because it is ubuntu+1 here, mainly for dev versions
<mrsun> 2gb ram
<mrsun> yes i saw you have moved the support
<nikolam> #ubuntu might be beter place for release supported versions mrsun
<mrsun> but to move to another channel and start asking same things again is just stupid as you are all knowing my problems now :P
<SandGorgon> also try vm.overcommit_memory and overcommit_ratio
<nikolam> dunno, I like to talk about future, Btrfs, such stuff :)
<SandGorgon> I'd like to talk about future of linux sound - is it going to be Pulseaudio or does a low-latency framework like Jack make sense .. from a gaming + media standpoint
<yofel> hm, I wonder if I should open a SDD trim thread on the forum, I set discard in fstab, but I don't really get how to check if it works, the only howto I can find results in me thinking it doesn't work
<yofel> SandGorgon: we had a long thread about that a week ago on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list, add you 2 cents there
<yofel> erm... *SSD
<SandGorgon> yofel, all right
<nikolam> I witnessed several times people uninstalling pulseaudio just to get audio working. I guess Apps are not doing good job catshing up with pulse or something
<yofel> SandGorgon: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-May/thread.html
<SandGorgon> yofel, gotcha.. thanks
<yofel> nikolam: most things work fine as long as apps use pulseaudio, once they try to ignore it we get a mess...
<nikolam> I never got to like those web-displayed mailing lists. I SO miss one frame on left, to browse messages in UsenetNews-like manner, like in Mail client
<nikolam> yoasif, problem is those things get often dessynchronized, Development of system parts and all Apps etc
<SandGorgon> yofel, ahh.. i saw the thread. I am more concerned with audio servers rather than low level audio (OSS4, alsa). However that a sound server is needed is a foregone conclusion  (http://linuxplumbersconf.org/2009/slides/Paul-Davis-lpc2009.pdf might be interesting )
<yofel> oh, nice document, will read it later
<SandGorgon> yofel, the more interesting post is this one - http://braid-game.com/news/?p=364 - written by Jonathan Blow of Braid. The comments are most illuminating w.r.t problems of game development in linux vs other platforms
<BUGabundo> happy Sunday fellowers Mavericks
<zniavre_> thank you BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> zniavre_: for?
<zniavre_> BUGabundo_lunch, bugGabundo> happy Sunday fellowers Mavericks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BUGabundo_lunch> zniavre_: :)
<BUGabundo_lunch> hey blue-frog
<BUGabundo_lunch> oops
<BUGabundo_lunch> blueskaj is gone :(
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<BUGabundo> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<alex_mayorga> join /ubuntu+bugs
<BUGabundo> eheh alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: hello there!
<BUGabundo> too many errors to fix with a simple sed :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: ??
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-16 15:49:16) alex_mayorga: join /ubuntu+bugs
<alex_mayorga> oh! you mean my silly join
<alex_mayorga> I guess it's just a sleepy Sunday morning :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: already on meerkat?
<BUGabundo> of course
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: anything fancy or worth the move?
<BUGabundo> sure... breakage :)
<alex_mayorga> oh! yeah I miss that
<alex_mayorga> but I still have slight breakage on lucid, so I'll stick around until it's fixed I guess
<alex_mayorga> namely Bug #551668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551668 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551668
<yoasif> hey guys -- anyone around?
<yoasif> i need some help/ideas on how to report a gdm/xorg bug
<charlie-tca> yoasif: in maverick?
<yoasif> charlie-tca, yeah -- lucid too
<charlie-tca> This is what I use - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlie-tca> If you know the package, in lucid you could try "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE"
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will work for Maverick yet
<yoasif> yeah i know how to do that
<yoasif> issue is that i don't know when to do that, and with no xorg accessible, there is no gui for ubuntu-bug
<charlie-tca> so, you need to file it manually?
<charlie-tca> You can go direct to launchpad to file it without ubuntu-bug using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<charlie-tca> Here is a format I use for that - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout
<charlie-tca> It helps to get all the information in that is needed
<xnguard> Is there a way I can add Maverick as a repo, but only consider it for certain packages?
<arand> xnguard: With a lot of apt pinning, it might work, but I don't think it would be simple, downloading separate packages from LP/packages.ubuntu.com might be better.
<xnguard> arand: Right, but the only way I can sorta keep up to date with newer releases is to set loads of pages up in Update Scanner and hope it catches new releases, then go download them. :D
<xnguard> I'm doing it for Debian sid right now (much, much newer crypto libs), and, well... I was hoping there was a less horrible way.
<arand> Ubuntu generally doesn't do mixed systems with different releases, looking for backports or PPAs is generally what works
<xnguard> I know.  Sadly, no backports immediately visible for libnss3-1d or libncurses5 or some of the other stuff I'm looking for.
<xnguard> I just suddenly wondered if I could do something clever and semi-elegant to mix in Maverick not-backports plus maybe some sid.
<arand> It's likely possibly, but likely not elegant nor simple, nop safe.
<xnguard> I can live without safe.
<xnguard> Well, so far.  I mean, I run use Gentoo for a firewall. :D
<xnguard> Ack.  "...use Gento ~x86..."
<arand> Well, I'm not much help with my handwavey guesses though.
<xnguard> I kind of suspect there actually isn't a way to do it in a semi-clean way.  I've spent the morning looking through the likely suspects, like the sources.list(5) manpage, forums, and so on.
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load, it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> what does this mean.....(EE) VESA kernel modesetting driver in use refuse to load
<nishanth> <nishanth> it comes with a prompt saying ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<nishanth> is everyone dead?
<SwedeMike> are you running 10.04 ?
<nishanth> SwedeMike ; just upgraded to lucid
<SwedeMike> nishanth: then you shouldn't ask in here ,this is for 10.10 only.
<nishanth> isn't it a lucid support channel?
<penguin42> nishanth: This channel is for the next ubuntu, since Lucid is now current it is now in #ubuntu
<penguin42> nishanth: When Maverick becomes current it will also move to #ubuntu
<nishanth> just a tangential question is it recommended to upgrade to meerkat now?
<penguin42> no
<DanaG> !find kdecorationbridge.sh
<DanaG> !find kdecorationbridge.sh lucid
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> !find kdecorationbridge.h lucid
<ubottu> Package/file kdecorationbridge.sh does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> Package/file kdecorationbridge.sh does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> File kdecorationbridge.h found in kdebase-workspace-dev
<DanaG> ah
<arand> DanaG: There's always apt-file you know ;)
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know where I can find a search engine applet like the one in the pic? http://www.canonical.com/files/masthead/ubuntu-light/light.jpg
<kklimonda> engine applet?
<kklimonda> ach, search engine :)
<kklimonda> jetole: it's a unity-only feature for now
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Ken8521> are maveric iso's available for download yet?
<duffydack> Ken8521, June 3rd
<Ken8521> oh ok
<Ken8521> will testdrive let me try one of the current ISO's?
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-10
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelet Now open for breakage! | Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu |
<IdleOne> Welcome back folks. get ready for six more months of broken!!! :)
<yofel> \o/
<coz_>   hey all
<judgen> I am having troubles installing pidgin. it claims it not to be installable due to some dependency missmatch with libpurple and libperl.
<coz_> judgen,  there may be a PPA for it for 11.04
<IdleOne> I just now installed pidgin without any problem
<IdleOne> make sure you are updated
<judgen> coz_, i tried using the ppa on the pidgin site as well.. and now all i got is a broken package that is uninstallable.
<coz_> judgen,  did you update the system first? ..yes?
<judgen> i have the latest of everything else it seems.
<coz_> judgen,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> judgen: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<judgen> yeah i have allready done that
<coz_> judgen,  let me try here hold on
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade will give you depends issues, probably not wise to remove the 35 or so packages it says it needs to remove.
<coz_> IdleOne,  oo I dont get that here ?
<IdleOne> coz_: I guess it depends on what is installed on our respective systems
<coz_> IdleOne,  clean install here,, I generally do the dist-upgrade especially with new releases  ,,, not sure if that has changed at all
<judgen> i think i need a fresh install anyways.. but i am to tired for that today.
<coz_> judgen,   just installed pidgin with no issues on this end
<judgen> ok
<IdleOne> so that is two of us
<coz_> judgen,  is this an upgrade from 10.10  or a clean install?
<IdleOne> we are talking about 11.10 right?
<judgen> this is an upgraded maverick install so that is where the problem comes from. Oddly enough it only affects pidgin so far.
<judgen> yes it is upgraded to oneiric
<IdleOne> because 11.04 support is in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> ok
<coz_> judgen,   mm,,, I am not a big fan of upgrades
<judgen> me neither but i wanted to try out the newer vdpau libs.
<coz_> judgen,  too often the consistent thing about upgrades,,,  is that they are consistently inconsistent,,
<coz_> judgen,  and troubleshooting an upgrade can be painful
<coz_> judgen,  yeah that part I understand   with newer things
<coz_> judgen,  I would just suggest  go with the clean install,, if you have backed up ,,, then test it,, see if you are getting the same issues,,,
<judgen> i will do so tomorrow, sadly i have nowhere to back up to. Not that i have much on it anyways.
<coz_> judgen,  there is a remote chance it is hardware related,, unlikely but still...
<judgen> i just need my .amiwmrc, other than that not much to back up.
<coz_> judgen,  ah ok   yeah,, back up is important,, would the back up be more than 2 gigs?
<judgen> about half a kilobyte
<coz_> judgen,  oh heck,, maybe just get a dropbox account,,, free  2 gigs,, back up to that  then clean install
<judgen> or just mail myself the config file =D
<coz_> :)
<coz_> judgen,  even better :)
<judgen> ok i am off for tnoight.. better get some sleep.
<judgen> laterz.
<coz_> ok guy :)
<iceroot> so wayland is ready to take a look on it?
<tsimpson> it's not ready for much of anything at the moment
<tsimpson> it's there, but nothing actually uses it
<iceroot> interesting part is that fedora will also use wayland
<yofel> well, they also started with plymouth, so I'm not too surprised there
<iceroot> but that is not such a big change like wayland in my opinion
<yofel> well true, but as long as either nouveau gets usable on my chip or nvidia suddenly wants to support wayland I'm not really affected by that
<yofel> well then..
 * yofel makes a btrfs snapshot of root and upgrades to oneiric
<iceroot> yofel: i dont like open-source vga drivers much (not because they are open-source but because of the quality with 3d)
<yofel> true
<Daskreech> wayland and btrfs for ubuntu+1 ?
<yofel> btrfs would be nice, but I doubt It'll really be ready
<yofel> at least they say the usable btrfsck should be out *really* soon now ^^
<yofel> but getting btrfs snapshotting integration with apt finished would be really cool
<yofel> there's a btrfs + u-m session tomorrow at 7:00 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-arany
<timing> Hi, for some reason alt+f2 is bound to 'run a command' but I use it for something else. No both commands are triggered, is this a known bug?
<timing> *now
<timing> O and then I noticed natty is already released
<timing> sorry
<timing> never mind, just logged in without unity
<DarthFrog> So SABDFL wants 200 million Ubuntu users in 4 years.  He'd better get Wayland into Ubuntu RFN, get off the 6 month release cycle for users (not for developers) and put massive effort in to stabilizing the interface and system.  It seems to me that the 6 month releases should be considered beta releases for the LTS release, which should be the release directed towards non-power users. Get the LTS release rock-solid with a superstable
<DarthFrog> interface and display system as your face to the world.  It would seem to me that to achieve his goal, this needs to be done in the next two years with the following two years devoted to branding, marketing and boosterism, i.e. in 2 years have a super-LTS that will be supported up the ying-yang for 10 or more years.
<tsimpson> this is not #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Daekdroom> You're forgett--- damn it. It's offtopic.
<DarthFrog> Ok, ok.
<jakubo> hi, just wanted to report, that my former sound problems have dissappeared with the last updates, although none of them was concerning sound...
<jakubo> wierd but good
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-11
<thenerdal> O:
<thenerdal> Is this live?
<arand> thenerdal: oo has been for a while ;)
<thenerdal> Just checking. It seemed too quiet
<thenerdal> I'm thenerdal, been using Ubuntu since 9.04 and in love with it. Gonna be a part of the team. :DD
<MK`> Oh hey, didn't realize the place reopened
<Ian___> Ha it's back :)
<ior3k> anyone upgraded to oneiric yet?
<sagaci> i wouldn't until daily builds are available
<arand_> I did it on my VM, yeah, nothing much happening yet though..
<jpds> We've barely got passed the developer summit, not much is going to have happened.
<highvoltage> jpds: where are you!? I haven't seen you at uds yet?
<jpds> highvoltage: Not there.
<arand_> Indeed, instability of +1 is often like a gaussian...
<arand_> Beta if where things really start to kick in ;)
<zniavre> good afternoon tester's
<coz_>   hey all
<zniavre> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-12
<charlie-tca> Good evening! we are back already... :-)
<cpatrick008> does anybody know when the daily and daily-live iso's will be out for oneiric
<charlie-tca> cpatrick008: usually not until just before alpha1
<cpatrick008> ok
<sony_> hey guys
<trinikrono> are daily images of oneiric availible as yet?
<wolter> anybody using gnome 3 / gnome shell ?
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> if i can't run unity cause blacklisted hardware (natty and maybe 11.10) do you think gnome3 + shell  can run ?
<sagaci> any indication of when daily images will start for oneiric... I'm guessing a week or two after UDS...?
<CardinalFang> sagaci, daily images of what?
<sagaci> CardinalFang: err, snapshot releases.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<sagaci> i assumed they started a bit before alpha 1
<rcmaehl> WOOT!
<rcmaehl> Time to break 11.10
<__mikem> lolwut
<rcmaehl> isn't oneiric ocelet 11.10?
<Pici> Yes
<jo-erlend> is there a place to read a short overview of what the main goals are for O?
<Pici> jo-erlend: Wait a few days for stuff to settle down from UDS and there will be something
<jo-erlend> oh, I haven't paid attention this time... I've been moving house, so things have been rather chaotic. It's just finished?
<yofel> jo-erlend: it's this week, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-13/ is what's left for tmorrow
<jo-erlend> oh... hehe, then it's a little bit early to ask for conclusions. :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> +1 is open
<yofel> wb BUGabundo ^^
<BUGabundo> so what's new?
<BUGabundo> just heard about WM change
<BUGabundo> BTRFS is terribly broken
<BUGabundo> so AVOID using it
<yofel> really? I'm on btrfs right now
<BUGabundo> without btrfs tools system locks up, corrupts etc
<BUGabundo> with it, every boot is being checked
<BUGabundo> and terribly slow booting
<yofel> I deleted the fsck.btrfs, didn't break anything so far
<semitones>  do people usually run the development ubuntu in a vm I guess
<BUGabundo> semitones: not all of us
<yofel> semitones: most people do, I on hardware
<BUGabundo> I've been running bare metal since 7.04
<semitones> cool
<semitones> i thought it might endanger the disks or something
<yofel> btrfs with compression is cool, but I trashed some VMs before I figured out how to revert a root snapshot
<yofel> semitones: in a VM certainly not
<BUGabundo> semitones: data lost IS real
<BUGabundo> I tend to do every two weeks a snapshot to another disk
<yofel> well, you VM *will* break at some point, that much I can guarantee
<yofel> *your
<BUGabundo> and since it's a SSD I have not that much data here
<yofel> yeah, backups are essential
<kklimonda> yay, open for business!
<BUGabundo> hey hey kklimonda
<yofel> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> huh, gnome devs are smoking some really good stuff..
<kklimonda> (they are yet again talking about "gnome os" on MLs)
<kklimonda> so, how is oneiric? stable?
 * kklimonda is repeating "I will not upgrade before Beta1, I will not upgrade..."
<yofel> kubuntu runs fine for me so far, LOL
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: wt heck dude!
<BUGabundo> how can you ASK that?!
<yofel> it's not like it'll be broken *before* beta1 anyway ^^
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I haven't really been keeping tabs on Ubuntu in last few weeks, so I don't know what's going on ;)
<Gulfstream> is it possible to use 'update-manager -d' now or do I still have to modify sources.list?
<BUGabundo> don't think you can
<BUGabundo> you need to sed sources.list for now
<kklimonda> yeah, it's not going to work till alpha1 release afair
<BUGabundo> but be free to test :P
<arand> BUGabundo: re. btrfsck, it is a read-only tool, I doubt disabling whould have anything to do with corruption/lockups etc.
<BUGabundo> arand: tell that to my drive
<arand> I would guess it's just btrfs in general doing it's thang, beein' 'sperimental etc.
<yofel> well, no corruption here so far, let's see how far I get
<yofel> wasn't that new btrfsck supposed to be out *really* soon now? ^^
<arand> "End of month" according to some..
<yofel> odd bug that met me on my eeePC was bug 774217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774217 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "btrfs, core.img too large" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774217
<arand> But I guess you can count on it coming out just in time not to make it into oo, that's generally how things go...
<yofel> well, I would be fine with that
<arand> I staill can't really fathom why btrfsck was enabled on natty though... I can only assume by unknowing error..
<yofel> right, I was wondering why my eeePC booted so slow with btrfs until I installed bootchart which showed fsck.btrfs taking half a minute
<Gulfstream> btrfs decreases speed?
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> I guess ill backup data, upgrade SSD fw
<BUGabundo> and clean install on ext4
<arand> btrfsck is a klunky unfinished tool which was never meant to be run on boot..
<BUGabundo> its not on boot LOL
<arand> I was referring to the boot speed thing..
<yofel_> other than btrfsck the speed is ~ok on an SSD, as long as you don't try to use discard
<arand> But yeah in some points btrfs itself is still quite unoptimised..
<BUGabundo> APT is *very* *very* slow :(
<arand> Yea that as well..
<jtaylor> use eatmydata :)
<yofel> for me only with discard enabled, there every fsync call took over a second, without it's usable
<arand> Was just sbout to suggest that :)
<yofel> I'm using zlib compression here btw
<arand> Woa, uds is noticable, only 13 package upgrades..
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-13
<BUGabundo> nite
<coz_>  hey all
<roothorick> Natty released? Shows how much I've been paying attention :/
<roothorick> so can I actually try oneiric yet?
<td123> does ubuntu have something similar to this? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=118867
<td123> where packagers ask community on what they want in repos
<bazhang> brainstorm perhaps or a wishlist bug
<lwizardl> hi
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> guess what ill be doing ?
<BUGabundo> ditching BTRFS
<BUGabundo> for something even more crazy
<BUGabundo> ZFS :P
<yofel> traitor!
<yofel> :P
<BUGabundo> ME??
<BUGabundo> ill be using ubuntu server natty :P
<BUGabundo> redoing my media storage
<yofel> ah
<BUGabundo> setting up my old laptop
<BUGabundo> a e-sata extender
<BUGabundo> ssd caching and an array HDs
<BUGabundo> and some kind of CMS/MediaCenter on top
<BUGabundo> yofel: there's even a PPA for ZFS :P
<yofel> nah, I'll stick to btrfs for now ^^
<BUGabundo> AHAHAHAHA
<yofel> well, it's usable. I'm using compression though, so maybe that saves some of the disk I/O
<BUGabundo> I need this to be faster!
<BUGabundo> its killing me :(
<yofel> I'll admit that it's slower than ext4 though. On an SSD considerably
<BUGabundo> and I want to play the new "home" NAS with the SSD caching
<BUGabundo> yofel: *but* it shouldn't
<BUGabundo> that's why I opted with BTRFS
<BUGabundo> for the extra speed and SSD wearing
<yofel> true, I disabled discard again at least, with that enabled it's totally unusable
<BUGabundo> teach me how
<yofel> it's not enabled by default
<yofel> I just enabled it out of habit since I had it enabled for ext4
<yofel> but I guess currently implementing the feature list is simply more important that speed optimisation
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-14
<BUGabundo> nite
<soreau> I propose after all major natty bugs are fixed, it is re-released, not before sending the original natty release to a burning fiery death
<soreau> But by time that happens, it'll probably be time to release Oneiric anyway
<soreau> So fix the god damn unity bugs if you're going to use this interface by default!
<soreau> For the love of humanity, geez
<Guest22899> does anyone have any ideas if we will be able to move the launcher position in 11.10 or 12.04
<pfifo> ohai guise
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Oneiric Ocelet Now open for breakage! | Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu | Perl 5.12 rebuilds going on, don't upgrade until they are over and be wary of partial upgrades
<anadon> hey, how do I start on a audio networking protocol?  Offhand, I think that I'm thinking of something at level 2 of the OSI model...I'll double check here while waiting.
<anadon> HEY!
<penguin42> I'd look at some of the protocols that exist already like Jack and pulseaudio's network protocol
<anadon> links?
<anadon> google knows nothing of this
<penguin42> sorry, don't have any links - I'd just have a look at google; google knows everything
<anadon> Doesn't work the way I would need it to.
<BUGabundo> evening
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Good to have a nice fresh +1 channel back isn't it?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> love it
<BUGabundo> I might be doing a fresh install in a few days
<BUGabundo> actually 3 of them
<BUGabundo> one of 11.10 here
<BUGabundo> on of natty on my bros laptop , avoiding the upgrade mess
<BUGabundo> and one of natty server on an old old laptop to play with ZFS and a mediacenter
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how to file the global menu bar bugs?
<BUGabundo> is it to the bar it self or app?
<BUGabundo> pidgin doesn't handle it very well
<penguin42> of libdbusmenu?
<BUGabundo> hum?
#ubuntu+1 2011-05-15
<arand> Hmm, it seems my oo kvm lock up after prolonged idling...
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: pidgin or indicator-appmenu, I guess
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: thanks
<Guest96247> guys how can i control my screen brightness i'm on a sony-vaio vpc
<bazhang> Guest96247, this is for 11.10 only
<Guest96247> oops sorry
<pfifo> so oneiric is alpha now?
<pfifo> safe to install?
<IdleOne> no and no
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> !no !schedule is A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I know nothing about !schedule yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> hm
<IdleOne> !no schedule
<IdleOne> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<IdleOne> I wonder why the bot didn't update
<braiam> !forget schedule
<IdleOne> !forget schedule
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<braiam> orz
<braiam> stupid bug
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> there we go.
<pfifo> IdleOne, sorry XD looks likeim more toruble than im worth
<IdleOne> pfifo: nah, that needed to be changed anyway
<pfifo> IdleOne, sorry i dont know anything about no
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<pfifo> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<IdleOne> ok still good, rww schooled me in the ways of the ubot
<pfifo> bout time someone did
<pfifo> so what was up with gcc4.6 getting installed? I noticed that pre-alpha and now were back at 4.5, are we going to get 4.6 gor oneiric?
<IdleOne> don't know.
<pfifo> I have had massive amounts of trouble building a PSP (mips) toolchain cause of some problem with libiberty in 4.4, so 4.6 is a welcome change to me
<magn3ts> I don't know if devs idle here often, but I continue to be impressed with how much I enjoy Unity. I did not like it in a VM, but after using it for a few days, it's quite swell :)
<zniavre> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<vish> for Oneiric(#ubuntu+1 channel) i think we can remove this^ factoid  or change it to something specific to this channel
<vish> any ops around to do that?
<jussi> vish: please propose a new factoid :)
 * vish tries to remember the bot commands..
<jussi> like: !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> What you want to say
<jussi> :)
<jbicha> well, lots of Gnome 3 isn't in the main repositories yet
<mirsal> vish: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-gtk3-gnome3
<vish> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team
<ubottu> vish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> grr!!
<vish> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team
<ubottu> vish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> hmm..
<vish> mirsal: yea, i was looking on that, and it mentions that a few packages(gnome-panel?) might not be updated, or may need patching
<mirsal> yes indeed
<Tm_T> !gnome2
<Tm_T> !gnome3
<ubottu> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<vish> \o/ thanks Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> see, I can't type anymore
<vish> ubottu: !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team
<ubottu> vish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> ignore that^, i was just wondering what i was doing wrong :D
<jbicha> I don't see why 11.10 wouldn't include gnome-panel 3
<jbicha> as of today, most custom panel applets don't work for it though
<jbicha> we don't want it in the PPA as it's
<jbicha> "broken" since the indicators haven't been ported to it yet
<Onryo> Hello, I was just given 100% static deb of Blender. In it are included ALL the dependencies and python3.2. The cool thing with this is that is does not mess with my system files at all. What is the best way of building such static packets/folders? pbuilder and friends?
<Onryo> lol, it even worked flawlessly on FreeBSD and Debian6 !
<danbhfive> How does one get start developing a unity lens/applet/ whatever they are called?
<coz_>  hey all
<BUGabundo> GAftern00n
<hifi> does it boot to tty?
 * penguin42 wonders how he can persuade the KDE guys to pick up his bug fix in time for Oneiric
<highvoltage> penguin42: that's not quite the way to do it :)
<penguin42> highvoltage: Well the patch has been in their bug system for about 5 months now on a bug that's marked reasonably hot
<penguin42> highvoltage: The problem is since I'm not a full time KDE dev I'm not running their bleeding edge builds and can't put it into their code review system
<highvoltage> you could test it in a virtual machine, perhaps?
<penguin42> yeh possibly; I've been trying it on the Natty version of KDE (and have a PPA with it applied as well)
<philsf> I liked the way the workspace switcher in maverick worked, in that it showed all the open windows in eatch workspace. Will this feature be restored in oneiric or can it be configured for natty?
<o_portista17> hello, can someone here please tell some admin at #ubuntu , tu unban me please...?
<BUGabundo> o_portista17: you have to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<o_portista17> tks
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-07
<spaceneedle> The Nvidia driver(295.40) crashed my desktop computer. I install Kubuntu  and extremely slow. Hope they fix it. Had to install Xubuntu--which is somewhat slow too.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> anything in the repos yet worth trying ... not going to sed the sourceslist this time ... it was a poor install last night so i reverted
<Bluefoxicy> heh prefetch
<Bluefoxicy> dynamic profiling was never done with readahead because nobody figured out to just predict one access for readahead and ignore it (the profiling mechanism would also see readahead's access, so it made a muddled mess)
<Sidewinder> BluesKaj, If you weren't already aware... : http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<aboSamoor> is maas ready for usage? I am reading the documenation and I am not sure what does maas enlist mean?
<mongo> so there is no way to get upstart to work with an external pid file?
<ikonia> mongo: external ?
<mongo> ikonia: the "only track two pids deap" design of upstart is painful, I have a script that does a lot of work to bring up several services, I can't leave it as a legacy init script because legacy init is called too late
<mongo> so I can do a "task" but then restart doesn't work
<genii-around> ikonia: I think something like if you use /etc/init.d/old-script   then it has a pid which upstart doesn't know about, is there some way to now tell it use that pid manually
<ikonia> ahh, in that case "no"
<mongo> I hope some work goes into upstart it is limiting :)
<mongo> I guess I could call the init script as a task from an earlier emit
<mongo> to avoid the braindead failsafe 120second wait that happens if your networking is brought up in legacy init
<penguin42> mongo: I think there might be an upstart channel, there is certainly a mailing list for it - might be worth showing your example on there and asking for suggestions
<trism> mongo: possibly related blueprint for q: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-upstart-overcome-ptrace-limitations
<mongo> penguin42: upstart has said it will not be fixed on the email list
<mongo> so i'm trying to make openvswitch upstart scripts
<mongo> e.g. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2012-April/001873.html <-- same one, i'll look for an upstart channel though thanks
<BluesKaj> how are you guys upgrading to 12.10 , release is obviously not in any repos I can access
<jtaylor> change the sources.list probably
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, not gonna do that ... too many unresolved dependencied and broken packages ...tried that yesterday
<jtaylor> big surprise
<BluesKaj> yeah , I just thought that somebody had a set of basic packages in a ppa or some such
<BluesKaj> ok , ...bbl
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-08
<BluesKaj> so , anybody running 12.10 without big problems ?
<BluesKaj> I expect small ones , but can you boot and run without too many app crashes etc
<BluesKaj> ?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: lol, seirously?
<KM0201> i would expect that stuff frequently on 12.10 (right now)
<BluesKaj> KM0201, just asking , some claim that it' runs fine on their system , so yeah I am serious
<BluesKaj> just don't like to sed my sources list
<BluesKaj> ok ,running Kubuntu 12.10 , worked well with the nouveau , DiR and 3D were working , but I went for the x-edgers new ppa with the nvidia 302.07 , and so far so good ...very quick and clean
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia :)
<ikonia> hello
<eagles0513875> ikonia: one thing i am noticing is that it crashes when im using dolphin
<ikonia> have you put all this info in the bug ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i havent filed a bug yet
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you said you had
<eagles0513875> ikonia: for the plasma-netbook shell thread segfaulting crash i have not this also is prevailent in 11.10 too
<eagles0513875> 11.10 and 12.04
<ikonia> seems worth logging a bug then or looking for an existing bug to tag onto
<ikonia> if it's that long a problem, I'm sure there "must" be an existing bug open
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i dunno if it has something to do with just the netbook version or even the normal desktop version
<ikonia> ok, so searching for existing bugs should give you a picutre on that
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there are other bugs but not realting to libthread segfault
<ikonia> eagles0513875: do you know it's related to libthread ?
<ikonia> or do YOU think it's related to libthread
<eagles0513875> says in the bug crasher
<eagles0513875> im working on inducing the crash again
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i got the crash again but no bug report to get the back trace
<scientes> Hoes UDS cost?
<scientes> I cant figure it out?
<Pici> What?
<Pici> scientes: Can you rephrase that?
<FernandoMiguel> I think he is asking how much does UDS access cost
<Pici> scientes: UDS has free admission.
<scientes> ok
<scientes> damn, i realized I just missed http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20574/desktop-q-xorg-usb-video-support/
<scientes> I'm actively using DisplayLink, and what we really need is to turn on Dave Airlie's new UDL_DRM driver, and start supporting that,
<scientes> (and well switch to systemd, but that is a bit more contentious....)
<scientes> but anyways, I should grab some quick transportation over there pronto
<scientes> UDL_DRM is in 3.4
<scientes> how do i figure out who hosted that?
<scientes> ^^also about my lack of verbage, my BIOS is f'ing with my usb keyboard
<wilee-nilee> enjoy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, that should be in the MOTD
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; you mean the topic?
<BluesKaj> yes , we used to call it , "message of the day"
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, not sure what that acronym is.
<wilee-nilee> channel messages?
<wilee-nilee> ah you answer that though DOH. :)
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, wilee-nilee , it's obviously now known as the topic
<wilee-nilee> I'm a bit slow sometimes kinda nice really. :)
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<BluesKaj> yrs ago when I first started surfing irc , most chats had motd's
<MrChrisDruif> The network might have a message of the day? Not sure about channels thou
<BluesKaj> back in the Pirch and Mirc days, before I discoverd linux
<bcuraboy> hi.after a while non using my pc,the screen goes black.i've removed the xscreensaver,ad the only thing that remains is wallch
<bcuraboy> could it be the reasn?
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<wilee-nilee> The daily installed and tweaked to my likes is running like a champ Woot. :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-09
<Fudge> wilee-nilee  which daily?
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, Quantal has a daily cd now.
<wilee-nilee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fudge> ooh that was fast
<Fudge> thought june 7
<Fudge> thanks mate
<Fudge> :)
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, no problem I was a bit surprised myself I forget when the live cd usually come out. I am typing to you from 12.10 as of now it is running fine, a little early in the development so anything can happen, lol.
<Fudge> wilee-nilee  its the best time to have input and give feadback I think
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, that may be, I just hit the report if it asks I am to busy just doing regular support to really be a true tester.
<Fudge> as long as of course I can get speech to work on it hehe
<Fudge> same here wilee-nilee , I am still getting to a point at bug reports which apport makes easy and getting people to reproduce
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, did you know that older adobe reader I think 9 somethiong has a text reader that runs in linux.
<Fudge> no I did not, Orca works pretty well and speakup for the console :)
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, I have not used Orca as I basically can see just find but I found the adobe reader while in my classes last year in college just messing around.
<wilee-nilee> *fine
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, I think the regular adobe reads in in windows not sure really.
<Fudge> loL cool mate
<bcuraboy> hi.my screen goes black after a while of non use.i had installed the xscrensaver but i've removed it.the energy settings are ok
<bcuraboy> what could be wrong?
<Pici> bcuraboy: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<bcuraboy> 12.04
<Pici> bcuraboy: Then you'll need to ask in #ubuntu. #ubuntu+1 is for 12.10 only.
<bcuraboy> i've asked but noone answer... :/
<cortex_sk> bcuraboy: i've seen this before, try to kill gnome-screensaver, purge it and reinstall
<cortex_sk> oh sorry, install not reinstall
<bcuraboy> let me try
<IdleOne> and also seek/give support for 12.04 in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<iceroot> the 12.10 repos are not up yet? because we already have isos
<iceroot> its just "do-release-upgrade -p" which is not working. sed on sources.list is working fine :)
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<MrChrisDruif> Who is running Quantal already?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, running 12.10 fine here
 * MrChrisDruif is tempted to switch his sources to quantal
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, on KDE  here
<MrChrisDruif> If everything goes like precise, then I don't expect any major breakdowns
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; I'm running GNOME Shell
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, haven't seen any reports about gnome shell , so far
<MrChrisDruif> Well, one must be the first right?
<MrChrisDruif> Thou, it IS my working machine...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll first burn a live CD of Lubuntu or something...only got a live cd of 11.04 beta or something...pretty annoying
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wilee-nilee> There is a daily build now of 12.10
<FernandoMiguel1> yay
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Doh you did this already
<JonEdney> Exciting.
<wilee-nilee> runs great as of now on my setup
<JonEdney> What would be the benefit of running the daily build? (I'm a Ubuntu noob)
<MrChrisDruif> Does someone remember how to change to quantal sources?
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, download the daily, I would not just try a upgrade.
<MrChrisDruif> Why not?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm running a custom install as it is...what the fun if you can't break something? ^_^
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, I did the upgrade from 12.04 , it went very well
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, is this your main OS, I di a sorce change last week and I'm a experienced user and could not get it to work, it crashed.
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, cool, but if a person has to ask well you know the rest. :D
<BluesKaj> I'm using a patched experimental nvidia graphics driver tho
<MrChrisDruif> I wrote my sentence not "precise", I was looking for the command to change it
<BluesKaj> yeah , went sources'list sed route
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it was something with sed ^_^
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, If you have a test os then just change precise to quantal in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> apt-get update afterwards of course .mr
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif,^
<MrChrisDruif> and then even a dist-upgrade? ;-)
<BluesKaj> yup , because do-release upgrade won't work since it looks at the sources.list and see quantal
<BluesKaj> sees
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, burning my backup and then I'll do the magic stuff ^_^
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<MrChrisDruif> wilee-nilee; I'm burning a live-cd of Lubuntu as backup
<MrChrisDruif> So if "all hell breaks loose" I'll have something to use
<MrChrisDruif> (As added bonus I've got a install disk for using at my sister-in-law's computer
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, that really is my only concern. :D
<MrChrisDruif> wilee-nilee; I've used a mini-iso to install ubuntu 12.04 with only gnome-shell
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, Cool, the mini is good for a smaller install fingerprint, but takes a bit longer.
<MrChrisDruif> And custom installations
<wilee-nilee> at least on my download speed
<wilee-nilee> capped at about 650MB
<MrChrisDruif> I *could've* used ubuntu server as base, but mini was fun
<MrChrisDruif> I wasn't limited to any cap
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, so what was the fastes download speed I don't know the limits in the source servers.
<wilee-nilee> *fastest*
<MrChrisDruif> Me neither, depends on the server I guess
<wilee-nilee> MrChrisDruif, yeah hard to tell I have a conky on my desktop that I check with.
<MrChrisDruif> I have about 1-1,5 MBit/S
<MrChrisDruif> Woops, unchecked my ppa's before upgrading ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Well, upgrading ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> "395 upgraded, 27 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. Need to get 363 MB of archives. After this operation, 353 MB of additional disk space will be used." Sure, no problem ^_^
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-10
<MrChrisDruif_> BluesKaj: Ghehe ^_^
<MrChrisDruif_> Well, "almost" perfect
<MrChrisDruif_> BluesKaj: I can't login to my own account
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, so it seems lightdm doesn't want to be friends anymore ^_^
<Fudge> 64 image didnt boot a desktop for me
<imnichol> So how do I go from 12.04 to the 12.10 alpha?
<Fudge> would my vidcard be causing a problem with this iso, [AMD] nee ATI Juniper XT [AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series]
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<MrChrisDruif> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MrChrisDruif , how did your 12.10 install go?
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; only lightdm stopped loving me, I dpkg-reconfigure'd gdm to make it work. Just now I've dpkg-reconfigure'd lightdm to see if it works again after using gdm
<BluesKaj> right , lightdm has a few problems , so that's not a surprise
<MrChrisDruif> It pretty new, so it'll probably don't handle upgrades as it should
<Fudge> hi guys, i am hoping todays iamge will boot for me
<Fudge> iamge
 * Fudge gives up
<MrChrisDruif> Fudge; I only switched sources. Only lightdm broke for me
<Fudge> MrChrisDruif  thats pretty good all things considered
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah
<Daekdroom> Hm.. I haven't read a single thing yet about GTK+2 being dropped from the CD this cycle :(
<rymate1234> boo
<JonEdney> Windows Update, brb
<iceroot> any news about wayland in 12.10?
<iceroot> or more like a thing for 13.04?
<iceroot> ah ok found it, it should work in 12.04 (german link) http://www.golem.de/news/displayserver-wayland-soll-in-ubuntu-12-10-funktionieren-1205-91717.html
<BluesKaj> iceroot, the english translation isn't so great , btw
<BluesKaj> i found this , http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5OTY
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; I'd thought you might want to know that LightDM works again ^_^
<BluesKaj> ok , MrChrisDruif , good to know :)
<MrChrisDruif> I do like it better then GDM, it's ugly
<BluesKaj> never tried it myself since I was advised it's not too great with kde
<MrChrisDruif> [However, the automatic background isn't working =(, but that didn't work before the upgrade either]
<IdleOne> Are there any OMGwhatdidido reasons not to reboot right now?
<IntuitiveNipple> MrChrisDruif: I found it needs the background to be changed away and back to what it is to get lightdm to 'see' it
<IdleOne> I'll take the silence as a clear response to go ahead and reboot
<MrChrisDruif> IntuitiveNipple; you mean taking a different one, log out and in and change it back again?
<IntuitiveNipple> MrChrisDruif: No, log-in, change the background, change it back, log-out and it worked in lightdm for me
<IntuitiveNipple> And I others found the same thing
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check it out
<kayve> So this channel is about 12.10 and not 12.04?  I guess I just updated to 12.04 and I have issues.
<MrChrisDruif> kayve; we're 12.10
<Debolaz> kayve: It's for 12.10.
<MrChrisDruif> 12.04 support in #ubuntu
<kayve> nobody ever answers in #ubuntu.  I have been there numerous times over the past years and I have never gotten an answer there.
<Debolaz> Hehe, I know that feeling. Only fairly trivial questions are likely to be answered there.
<Debolaz> But this is usually true for IRC in general, not that particular help channel.
<Debolaz> *not just
<kayve> My Classic Gnome is not acting right at all after upgrade to 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> kayve; you *could* also try #ubuntu-beginners they offer also support for the current release, thou they are few and far between. A lot more personal attention thou
<kayve> I have got some good answers from IRC channels.. my theory today was getting a channel with the perfect population, not too big, not too small
<kayve> sometimes folk get downright mean in here.  then I have to just forget about it
<Debolaz> kayve: It helps a lot to have a problem description. If you just say "I have a problem with <x>", people are not likely to bother asking why.
<kayve> I have been told that I ask questions that are too manual-answerable.
<kayve> I know.
<kayve> I started with the question about version 12.04 and 12.10 that was easy
<kayve> my workspaces seem broken
<kayve> I can't send my dozen Firefox instances properly to other workspaces and the volume widget isn't on the top bar.
<kayve> I guess I should google setting it on the command line or something.
<Debolaz> It seems workspaces are broken for several people in GNOME Classic on 12.04.
<kayve> hopefully this will imply a soon update that will fix it  ?  or we are forced to be Mac users?
<kayve> I confused somebody calling the new Gnome to be "MacIntosh-esque"
<kayve> hopefully this isn't so confusing to you.
<Debolaz> Well, a fix might be complicated to implement in this case if it's not something easily reproducible from a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<kayve> Can I supply some pertinant bug info somewhere to help?
<Debolaz> Can you (Using VirtualBox so you dont need to wipe out your system) try to reproduce the problem with a fresh installation? And if the problem is reproducible that way, file a bug where you describe the steps you did to make the problem happen.
<kayve> ::oh mwan:: "VirtualBox" well.. I guess this was something I supposedly was going to try to do anyway...
<Debolaz> A bug report may not guarantee someone will be able to fix it, but it is a prerequisite for getting it fixed. :)
<Debolaz> And if you can include steps to reproduce the problem, that gives people a lot more to work on.
<kayve> Somebody told me that if I installed Microsoft on a VM so I could run ChessBase on it I wouldn't have the same terrible performance I observed on Wine
<kayve> ::sigh::  I wish I was a more motivated person.  I want to go to the gym soon.
<Debolaz> Hehe, don't we all.
<MrChrisDruif> No, I want to eat a pancake...and I will!
<Debolaz> VirtualBox is free (As in open source) and easy to use, so don't worry.
<kayve> well.. what I was thinking was is there any way I can slurp some linux guts out of some log files or something from my system to provide a good robust bug report?
<kayve> I need to get better at understanding log files.. but I guess I should acquiesce to VM supposedly it is the future but folk seem to be ignoring that Moore's Law died a decade ago.
<Debolaz> There is a tool that will gather information from most log files for a bug report, however you really want to see if this is a reproducible bug. It's always a lot easier to fix a bug that you can see with your own eyes instead of just relying on some log files.
<kayve> can I install VM thru the Ubuntu Software Center?
<Debolaz> VirtualBox can be installed through the software center yes.
<kayve> or if you can give me a URL with root prompt instructions that would be fine too
<Debolaz> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads can also be used if you want to be sure you have the most up to date version. (However, the version in Software Center should be just fine)
<kayve> then I should maybe .. uh.. get the 12.04 iso or something?  I haven't done any of this .. well.. we did this thing called "bochs" that was some sort of VM I guess for a course at SFSU
<Debolaz> Yes, get the normal 12.04 desktop iso.
<kayve> Ubuntu Software Center is maybe 40% done with install
<Debolaz> Bochs is to VirtualBox what an earthworm is to a Ferrari Enzo.
<kayve> oh you're familiar with it.  That's good.  I think the reason for that is like "tinyShell" or uh.. because it was an undergraduate course
<kayve> "tinyOS" is.. what I was thinking "tOS"
<kayve> or was it TOS?
<kayve> OK it's installed.. uh..
<Debolaz> Bochs emulates an entire machine. Every single instruction is emulated. VirtualBox runs most of the OS inside it natively.
<Debolaz> So the performance difference between Bochs and VirtualBox is…. Significant.
<kayve> still 32 bit?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Debolaz> Yes, 32 bit is usually fine.
<Debolaz> 32 bit will work on 64 bit machines.
<kayve> I know about 32 bit.. that is what I have been doing, but when is all the stuff going to become 64 bit?  41 minutes remaining to download ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  Is that really going to take that long?  I have DSL.  300KB/sec my rate is increasing.  I want to go work out.. that may take a half hour .. you think you will still be logged on then?
<mongo> I just run kvm/libvirt, it is less intrusive on the guest OS
<Debolaz> Sure, I'll probably be on for about 5-6 hours.
<kayve> Can I use VirtualBox to install Microsoft too I guess?  Will it run ChessBase fast you think?
<Debolaz> Just go and work out. :)
<kayve> OK thanks  {:)
<Debolaz> Yes, you can install any OS that runs on your host machine inside VirtualBox.
<kayve> 20.3% body fat. gotta get that down
 * Debolaz believes he is around 106% at the moment,
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-11
<guestthor> Does anyong have a link to a set of intructions for installing wine on 12.04?
<Debolaz> This is the 12.10 support channel, might get more response in #ubuntu :)
<guestthor> ah thanks.
<kayve> oh jee  RTFM stomache ache  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<kayve> ::fighting urge to play chess online::
<kayve> Isn't it just in the Ubuntu Sofware Center?
<Debolaz> Yes.
<Debolaz> You may have noticed that a lot of software in the ubuntu software center are actually available on other places on the internet as well. :)
<kayve> are you that guy with the 106% body fat?  {:)
<Debolaz> Yes.
<kayve> Ubuntu Software Center is like falling off a log.  It's a dang shame. Feels like using Uncle BIll.
<kayve> oops.  that poor guy guestthor already left!  {:P
<kayve> oh well.  {:)
<kayve> so I found the actual manual now  https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<kayve> avoided chess opened up Spider Solitaire  {:P  I'm such a bad boy.
<kayve> Spider is interruptable, unlike chess.
<kayve> 3 0 bullet chess lose on time
<kayve> don't do the 2 0 or the 0 10
 * Debolaz wish he had more memory on this machine so he could run EVE while doing other stuff.
<kayve> surprisingly, I have 289G on this partition.  Guess I've been cutting down on the porn  {:P
<kayve> oh oh faux pas?  {:P
<kayve> OT
<kayve> let's see.. now I have my Ubuntu iso, and the VB dingy from Oracle.
<kayve> Wow.  Oracle.
<kayve> Suddenly I am feeling somewhat different about things.
<Debolaz> Why is that?
<Daekdroom> Oracle isn't opensource friendly.
<Debolaz> Oracle is one of the top 10 sponsors of development on the Linux kernel.
<Debolaz> They do occasionally make very dumb choices in business, but that's their problem.
<Debolaz> Open source projects Oracle maintains: VirtualBox, MySQL (And InnoDB), BTRFS, Berkeley DB, NetBeans, etc.
<Debolaz> And they donated OpenOffice to Apache instead of just letting it rot.
<Boohbah> now they need to buy postgres, db2, and sqlite
<kayve> uh.. biscuit issues.  Can't find my reserve cardamom  {:(
<Debolaz> So perhaps you could explain what you mean by Oracle not being open source friendly? :)
<kayve> I didn't think I said that.
<kayve> I just said I feel different about things
<kayve> Wow. Oracle.  Kewl.  That's all.
<Debolaz> Actually addressed to Daekdroom.
<Debolaz> Sorry. :)
<kayve> preheat is done and I can't find my cardamom  !  {:(
<kayve> so what I need to figure out how to do is install my Ubuntu 12.04 iso onto my new Virtual Box.. I guess I have to start by creating disk partitions?
<kayve> The Host is my Ubuntu running on my bare metal, right?
<kayve> I guess I start from this chapter? https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html
<kayve> I want to create a new "guest OS"
<kayve> right?
<Debolaz> Yes.
<Debolaz> Host is referring to the system you are currently using. Guest is referring to the virtualized container.
<kayve> oh wait.. but I need to get a virtual machine running first?
<Debolaz> You probably want this: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#gui-createvm
<kayve> default 512MB good choice?
<Debolaz> For just testing, then 512 MB is fine.
<Debolaz> You can always increase it later if you want to.
<Boohbah> it will work, increase it if you intend to do anything intensive
<Boohbah> right
 * Debolaz uses 1024 GB on his USB stick instance.
<Debolaz> Even without swap, I never had a problem. So 512 MB should be just dandy for normal use.
<Boohbah> Debolaz: dang that's a lot of RAM!
<kayve> Oh shoot. what was that 512MB  I think I missed a word or two.  Now I feel like I don't want 8GB for hard disk on this thing.. do I need that much?
<Debolaz> Btw, unrelated, Unity has a small bug if you run an encrypted filesystem without LVM on top. It shows the root filesystem as a button in the launcher.
<Debolaz> kayve: 512MB is fine.
<bjsnider> Debolaz, you have a 1tb usb stick?
<Debolaz> bjsnider: No, but apparently I have 1 TB ram. :o
<bjsnider> that would be a neat trick
<kayve> 512MB was a different thing.  is that "virtual RAM?"  Now the default value is 8GB and I feel like reducing it.
<kayve> I DO have 286GB free.. but .. heh  {:)
<kayve> got distracted by Facebook  {:P
<kayve> talking about the Karl Rove electoral college map
<kayve> Rove has Obama 217 Romney 90 with uh.. bunch of yellow "undecideds"
<kayve> I am terrible, huh?  How am I EVER going to work in this field  {:P
<kayve> 73 Lean Obama 71 Lean Romney 87 toss up
<Fudge> hi is 800kb too big to show someone my syslog, my machien locks up when i switch to a console, have modprobe speakup_soft start=1 and running espeakkup as root, think it could be pulse related
<Boohbah> paste a part of the syslog
<Boohbah> then install logrotate to keep your logs to a manageable size
<Fudge> okey
<Fudge> logrotate is already installed, ill grab a couple of lines
<Fudge> Boohbah  which would be the best log to check, i cant find the lines in syslog now :$
<Fudge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/981062/
<Fudge> May 11 13:31:52 gigabyte kernel: [    4.853483] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: ERROR: unexpected command completion code 0x11.
<Fudge> May 11 13:31:52 gigabyte kernel: [    4.853487] usb 8-2: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 0
<Fudge> so this happens when I switch to tty1
<Fudge> bbl :)
<Fudge> bk
<Fudge> Boohbah  did you have time to look
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> i am getting constant random crashes on ubuntu 12.10 as well as 12.04 before of the kubuntu-plasma-shell on my netbook the paste bin is here http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk i asked in kde and they told me its kubuntu specific. can someone walk me through how to fix it?
<Boohbah> Fudge: sorry, i don't have a 12.10 installation
<Boohbah> perhaps i should get one
<eagles0513875_> hey guys
<eagles0513875_> i need some help fixing an issue with the kubuntu netbook plasma shell as its randomly crashing for me here is the back trace http://pastebin.com/G7YN70Yk
<eagles0513875_> michwhat i mentioned in kubuntu devel is that a good place to get help to fix the issue
<eagles0513875_> micahg: ^
<Fudge> Boohbah  i find it very good, other than my not being able to switch to cli
<Fudge> it may of course be something with my text to speech requeirements and that i ahd tried loading the speakup software modules speakup+soft start=1 with package espeakup to give me speech at the console
<obelus> Quick question: At what point do the daily images become available?
<chris|> obelus, what do you mean by "at what point"?
<obelus> As in at what point in development, or what point in time.
<obelus> I visited the website for dailies today and it had precise images
<chris|> obelus, scroll down
<obelus> I did
<obelus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ only has precise that I can see
<chris|> try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<obelus> Ah. Alright, I wonder why the alternate images aren't showing for quantal yet
<obelus> Thanks though =)
<chris|> you're welcome, and although alternate is not yet available as an image, there is always debootstrap :)
<snadge> i just installed precise then dist upgraded to it :p
<chris|> snadge, too easy :p
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<wilee-nilee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  this is the quantal daily
<wilee-nilee> but yeah no alternate yet
<obelus> chris|: Hmm. Haven't tried using debootstrap before. I might try that now to see how I like it
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-12
<BluesKaj> hey all
<genii-around> Odd. uname -a reports the architecture 3 times
<penguin42> genii-around: They are the equivalents of the -m -p and -i options
<penguin42> genii-around: For machine, processor and hardware-platform
<genii-around> penguin42: Ah, OK
<penguin42> genii-around: On my 32 bit install I get i686 i686 i386 (not sure which order!)
<genii-around> I'm getting x86_64 3 times
<penguin42> nod
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; hi also
<MrChrisDruif> I've triaged that lightdm bug a little bit more
<BluesKaj> Hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> It seems the background DOES change but only with the default wallpapers
<MrChrisDruif> So yeah, should I file a bug about it BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, well, if it's a bug , would be good to check launchpad first to prevent duplicates
<MrChrisDruif> It would also depend on what the design specification is, but I think it's not the idea that it doesn't change to personal wallpapers
<Debolaz> Hmmm, alternate installer gone in 12.10… Not sure what I think about that.
<MrChrisDruif> Is that so?
<MrChrisDruif> Where is that decision been announced?
<MrChrisDruif> Debolaz; ^
<MrChrisDruif> (Because I know for a fact that Lubuntu relies on the alternate more so then Ubuntu does)
<Debolaz> It was apparently mentioned at the UDS. It wasn't that the functionality of it would be going though, but rather that the normal installer would be beefed up to do the same tasks.
<MrChrisDruif> Will they make Ubiquity as light as the alternate? That would be quite dandy ^_^
<Debolaz> Also, it might not disappear from Lubuntu, as that's not managed by Canonical.
<Debolaz> The alternate installer is developed by the Debian project.
<MrChrisDruif> That's true, so as long as it's available for Lubuntu (team I'm with) it's okay
<Debolaz> My main concern though is if they'll be able or prioritize getting the partition editor into the main installer.
<MrChrisDruif> There is a partition editor in the installer, what is it lacking?
#ubuntu+1 2012-05-13
<Debolaz> I'd like to be able to use full disk encryption + btrfs + no swap partition. All at the same time. :)
<MrChrisDruif> And that isn't possible as of now? Afaik it is...
<Debolaz> Last time I tried it wasn't.
<Debolaz> But I will admit I haven't checked the normal installer of the two last releases.
<MrChrisDruif> And when was the last time you tried? ;-)
<Debolaz> It used to be impossible to use full disk encryption in the normal installer.
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> Debolaz; please try it again, as I think what you want is already available in the 12.04 (if not 11.10) installer
<Debolaz> Downloading the normal iso now to test.
<MrChrisDruif> Good boi
<MrChrisDruif> Debolaz; just ping me if it works. I'll be in channel, thou not at my computer/smartphone
<MrChrisDruif> You got me interested ^_^
<Debolaz> Will do.
<Debolaz> Hrmm, Empathy puzzles me. If I try to connect to MSN from someplace else, it will immediately reconnect, preventing me from using MSN anywhere else, but if it loses connection for any other reason, it just sits there without bothering to do anything.
<Debolaz> And Pidgin still doesn't want to play nice with the launcher.
<Daekdroom> Bad Pidgin :(
<Daekdroom> Fortunately I found a workaround for Pidgin.
<Debolaz> I made my own workaround. I made the message indicator blink instead of change color so I could see when I received a message. :)
<Debolaz> Frankly, I don't really "get" the design of the current message indicator. It seems a little bit pointless to make it change color. It doesnt draw your attention, and if you have received a message someplace, it will be indicated on the launcher.
<Debolaz> It just seems like it was designed by someone unsure of what they wanted to accomplish.
<Debolaz> MrChrisDruif: Right, I'm in the ubuntu desktop installers partition editor now, and I see no way of doing full disk encryption.
<Patrickdk> wasn't that always only on the alt install image?
<Debolaz> Patrickdk: That's what I thought, but MrChrisDruif said otherwise. :)
<Patrickdk> ah
<Patrickdk> been a long time since I installed a desktop image :)
 * Debolaz will in other words remain concerned about the alternative installer being removed in 12.10
<Debolaz> Full disk encryption is a must-have for me, so hopefully the normal installer will be able to support that if the alternate installer is removed.
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't it at the login section that you can choose to encrypt disc or is that only the /home partition?
<Debolaz> Only /home
<Debolaz> Full disk encryption has to be done at the partitioning stage. The /home encryption works on a per-file level so it doesn't need to be done at partitioning.
<Fudge> is anyone able to install something to confirm that quantal locks up please?
<Fudge> head_victim  are you running a quantal install?
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, install what?
<Fudge> wilee-nilee  I use software speech to access a console, modprobe speakup_soft start=1 and apt-get install espeakup, when i switch back to a desktop and back to console with no pty video drivers installed, it locsk my machine up
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, bummer, that is a bit more then I want to risk, have you posted on the ubuntu forums?
<Fudge> wilee-nilee  nah not yet, was hoping someone woudl be willing to test it for me first, like with a vm or something
<Fudge> usually if one wanted console speech to work at system boot the speakup_soft start=1 would be in /etc/modules but i start it manually so it woudl only result in one lock up without trying to track down through logs why
<wilee-nilee> Fudge, I'm not really familiar at all with these options really, sorry.
<Fudge> its cool wilee-nilee , thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<BluesKaj> quiet day in the quantal repos
<JonEdney> Is there a 12.10 server daily build, out of curiosity?
<IdleOne> They haven't finished cleaning up the rooms from UDS
<eagles0513875> JonEdney: i think you could just change the names in sources.list on a 12.04 server install and upgrade that way
<JonEdney> eagles0513875, I didn't even consider that.  I dont have a need for it, just for curiosity and learning.  I may try it.
<eagles0513875> JonEdney: at this point you cannot use the do-release-upgrade -d as its very very early in the dev cycle for 12.10
<Resistance> yep, changing it from 'precise' to 'quantal' will work :P
<Resistance> JonEdney:  ^
<JonEdney> Very interesting.
<MrChrisDruif> It has worked for me
<penguin42> be careful; what you get by doing that won't necessariyl eventually end up the same as what's released
<yooozy> hey guys, don't have your hard drive overheated sometimes?
<Resistance> yooozy:  i have my CPU overheat more than my hard drive does
<Resistance> what makes you think your hard drive is overheating
<yooozy> Resistance, I can feel it under my palm on my laptop, that's obvious
<Resistance> yooozy:  so can i when my CPU overheats
<Resistance> normally when i check the temp sensors, the CPU is 98C and the hard drive is 52C (only because of the thermal output of the CPU)
<Resistance> did you check your system's temp sensors?
<yooozy> Resistance, my CPU overheats when I use extensive programs like chess  engines in my case
<Resistance> well then assume the CPU is the problem instead of the drive, or check the sensors
<yooozy> Resistance, I got conky is precise?
<yooozy> Resistance, is it precise?
<Resistance> my system?
<yooozy> Resistance, no I mean conky
<Resistance> oh conky...
<Resistance> nope, i dont use conky
<yooozy> Resistance, how do get Temperature info?
<yooozy> *do you
<wilee-nilee> yooozy, Take a look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<yooozy> wilee-nilee, thanks
<wilee-nilee> yooozy, you can find conkies that will have the temperature stuff already.
<yooozy> wilee-nilee, ok
<MechanisM> Hello I'm having problems on starting gnome-control-center http://paste.ubuntu.com/986115/
<wilee-nilee> MechanisM, should open that way but what happens when you try settings? Is this in 12.10?
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-06
<Fudgey> are other people not seeing idnicators update their status or is it just me? i.e network and volume
<Fudge> indicators
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> hmm just done my 1st saucy vm install; now let me dig out the bug numbers of the old bugs
<penguin42> curious, nested sauce in sauce kvm in raring is very touchy - rebooting the 2nd level guest sometimes
<penguin42> nah, way too unstable to get a 3rd level
<johnjohn101> are most of the installable apps from saucy compiled using gcc 4.8?
<BluesKaj> all my apps are working in 13.10 , don't see any need to compile anything
<johnjohn101> i meant packages compiled with the new gcc?
<johnjohn101> i understand you don't need to compile if you download a package
<BluesKaj> yes , I understand that using a package in the repos is safer than compiling one IME :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<penguin42> johnjohn101: There is normally a recompile at some stage where it uses the latest compiler - not sure if that's happened yet
<penguin42> johnjohn101: Throwing the whole repo through a compiler is a good test (especially if you then try the packages it produced!)
<johnjohn101> penguin42: thanks, i was just curious, earliest i've ever started with the daily.
 * penguin42 notes that 'saucy' is causing some interesting google hits when searching for things - it was a bad idea for a name
<wilee-nilee> lol
<penguin42> johnjohn101: https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu/saucy/inkscape/fix-for-gcc48  looks like there are fixes happening already
<penguin42> wilee-nilee: Look, you just wait until you have to file a saucy gimp bug
<wilee-nilee> that is funny
<BluesKaj> did a clean 13.04 install , then elease upgraded after sed-ing the sources.list , commented the ppas , and all seems fine except for FF freezing now and then , so I installed Opera and it's working nicely
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I did an install from daily in a vm - seems mostly ok
<BluesKaj> which daily , penguin42 ?
<penguin42> one I got today
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Saucy
<BluesKaj> yeah found them , didn't realize they were available already , guess I should read my kubuntu mail more closely
<genii-around> Heh. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yE1jakaG6kk/TSi1ff0Yv-I/AAAAAAAACok/IRpyehgjfYo/s1600/saucy+digest.jpg
<BluesKaj> ok , cool http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It was a plain Ubuntu daily I tried
<penguin42> (When is Qt based Unity due back - that might be usable in a VM again)
<BluesKaj> yeah , I figured that penguin42 :)
<penguin42> hey I run KDE on all machines - except in VMs when it's more random
<penguin42> I reckon I should at least know what this Unity thing looks like so when someone asks I know where to look
<BluesKaj> i gave up on that , tried that approach as well, but decided to leave it to the unity/gnome users
<genii-around> Doing a do-release-upgrade -d from Raring, guess we'll see how it goes ;)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it was uneventful here , worked well
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Mostly I'm wondering if I'll need to tinker with the nvidia stuff again
<BluesKaj> not really, unless you want to
<BluesKaj> genii-around,^
 * BluesKaj takes a walk to the Cnada Post mailbox
<BluesKaj> that's how the sign was spelled on our downtown post office for the whole winter
<genii-around> The first "a" just fell off the sign or they forgot to put it in the first place?
<penguin42> genii-around: eaten by a Moose
<genii-around> Heh, maybe!
<BluesKaj> genii-around, it fell off and din't bother replacing it til now , but it's a "very bilingue" office so theydin't give a damn
<bjsnider> our canada post office went out of business
<bjsnider> it's just a bunch of mailboxes outside in a park now
<BluesKaj> we have those community mailboxes here, but we also have main post office for the area
<genii-around> "supermailboxes"
<snuggl> hm
<snuggl> ops
<BluesKaj> heh, google-earth works after insalling lsb-core and ia32-libs
<johnjohn101> is that for 13.10? or for other versions?
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, yes 13.10
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, this one , google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb
<johnjohn101> i installed the beta from google from website and it worked on 13.04 but when i checked 13.10, those modules weren't loaded and doesn't seem to be any dependency on them at all.
<johnjohn101> lsb-core not loaded but the ia32-libs are
<BluesKaj> johnjohn101, use the stable google-earth version , you have to install lsb-core
<johnjohn101> google earth 7.1.1.1580 is what i have
<johnjohn101> google-earth-stable in synaptic
<johnjohn101> hmm maybe lsb-core was already installed on my machine,
<BluesKaj> Google Earth7.0.3.8542
<BluesKaj> anyway it seems to work ok
<johnjohn101> is google earth good for anything?
<BluesKaj> i guess that depends on your interests in geography of the world etc , the google street view is pretty cool
<FernandoMiguel> and my weather indicator just used an entire CPU core till it got killed
<FernandoMiguel> nice going 13.10 :)
<johnjohn101> i don't think that weather indicator has been working for sometime
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: mine is
<johnjohn101> i meant, i think development has stopped on it
<FernandoMiguel> oh
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<johnjohn101> sorry
<FernandoMiguel> np
<johnjohn101> mine WI crashes all the time on 12.04
<johnjohn101> i just pull up my favorite website instead.
<FernandoMiguel> I don't even know why I have the applet
<FernandoMiguel> I don't even care about the weather
<FernandoMiguel> I wonder how to remove it LOLOL
<johnjohn101> have a good one
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-07
<alex_mayorga_> Bug #1159411
<ubottu> bug 1159411 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Some online accounts cannot be added" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159411
<IdleOne> Description:	Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch)
<bjsnider> hm?
<IdleOne> I upgraded
<alex_mayorga> IdleOne: How broken is salamander?
<wilee-nilee> alex_mayorga, It is in development make your best guess.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<philinux> BluesKaj: hey - any news for saucy yet? uds next week. seems to have come around plenty quick
<BluesKaj> philinux, running it as we speak , working well,
<philinux> BluesKaj: got a test install on desktop spare HD. mainly raring isnt it
<BluesKaj> philinux, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<philinux> BluesKaj: not tested the iso I just edited my sources
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here
<BluesKaj> quite a few update/upgrades since
<philinux> BluesKaj: not many raring updates at all
<BluesKaj> no , it's quite saucy actually , philinux :)
<philinux> BluesKaj: lol. we usually get a slew of updates after release
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<genii-around> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !schedule
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> you fixed it!
<johnjohn101> quiet day here
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-08
<_mote_> hi do you know any software for screencasting? I wanna record something on my desktop.
<brendand> _mote_, RecordMyDesktop works well
<bazhang> _mote_, kazam
<_mote_> brendand, I read about it, but it seems outdated.
<bazhang> _mote_, why are you asking in the saucy channel
<_mote_> let me check on kazam :) ty
<bazhang> this is for 13.10 , not even alpha
<brendand> _mote_, depends on what you want to do i guess
<bazhang> there is one other eidete , iirc that is very up to date outside of kazam
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (raring), package size 879 kB, installed size 2411 kB
<hachre> the bcmwl-kernel-source package doesnt work with the new kernel on saucy
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<JustSighDudes> Can anyone here run apt-get show nginx and paste me the output?
<Pici> JustSighDudes: if you're just looking to see what version is in saucy, http://packages.ubuntu.com should be able to tell you, also the source package's page on launchpad.
<JustSighDudes> Awesome. Thanks.
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<FernandoMiguel> hey IdleOne
<FernandoMiguel> ready for another?
<IdleOne> born ready
<FernandoMiguel> 13.10 running here!
<IdleOne> here also
<FernandoMiguel> kernel power management is acting up
<FernandoMiguel> the top tray bar is kinda wanky today
<IdleOne> I'm on Kubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-09
<FernandoMiguel> nn
<johnjohn101> is unity next the one for 13.10 or 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> unity is the ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<josue> quit
<genii-around> Meh. Libreoffice chokes when trying to save an imported csv file as dbf
<genii-around> ( with "General Error. General input/output error."  which doesn't seem too informative. )
<wilee-nilee> Using thew gnome-shell the computer locks the bottom panel when you trigger it, I can tty to a reboot.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<bazhang> on saucy?
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Yeah
<bazhang> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<bazhang> what version wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Sorry about that when I tried to get to synaptic the login screen that comes up freezes the desktop except for the cursor, I believe it is gnome 3.6, no ppa for 3.8
<wilee-nilee> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, so no change from raring
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, not really the raring I had 3.8 but purged it back to stock
<bazhang> ah the unstable PPA one
<wilee-nilee> no biggie though it is a development as far as saucy, the raring 3,8 was okay I just wanted more extensions is all.
<bazhang> I seriously doubt anything in saucy repos is any different at this point
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, Yeah that was my thought as well, I might just reinstall, the armchair fix, lol.
<wilee-nilee> runs fast though at this point.
<bazhang> I'd check extensions first of all, thats what got me in 12.10
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, I think you are right, that was my thought as well.
<bazhang> those are like *stealth* PPA
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hachre> hi
<zakhar> hi :)
<zakhar> guys, could you please help me a little with ubuntu 13.10?
<zakhar> guys? :)
<Ian_Corne> just ask your question
<Ian_Corne> if anyone knows the answer and is present, it'll be answered
<michagogo> !13.904
<michagogo> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Fudge> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey Fudge
<michagogo> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-11
<BluesKaj_> hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj_> hi penguin42
<Bauer> guys, after reboot after the last big Raring update, I couldnt boot until I switched to older kernel
<Bauer> it is consistent, but the trace runs pretty fast and no scroll so I cant quite tell what is the source of the error
<penguin42> well, this is +1 for saucy, so in principal ask in #ubuntu
<Bauer> ohhh, Raring is no longer +1 now?
<penguin42> nope, Saucy is the new +1
<penguin42> +1 is always the next one along
<Bauer> time flies fast.. thanks :) when is the release date for Saucy expected? thats going to be the much anticipated LTS right?
<bekks> October 2013
<bekks> Bauer: And the next LTS will be 14.04
<Bauer> ohh, so still 2 versions away... ok thanks
#ubuntu+1 2013-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<penguin42> anyone else having problems with ssh ?
<penguin42> filed as bug 1179202
<ubottu> bug 1179202 in openssh (Ubuntu) "fails to login with error fatal: monitor_read: unsupported request: 144" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179202
<Seven_Six_Two> I realize it's alpha, but are people having a lot of serious problems?
<Daekdroom> At this point, I would be surprise if serious problems didn't happen.
<penguin42> openssh server seems to be broken
<vexati0n> OY is my inability to SSH as a regular user to my 13.10 machine an actual bug, or am I doing something wrong?
<penguin42> it's a bug
<penguin42> bug 1179202
<ubottu> bug 1179202 in openssh (Ubuntu) "fails to login with error fatal: monitor_read: unsupported request: 144" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179202
<vexati0n> cool, thanks. weird that i can still ssh as root
<penguin42> interesting, hadn't tried as root
<vexati0n> that's the same error i'm getting from pam so I'm guessing it's the same bug
<vexati0n> maybe if they tried some request other than 144 it would work :P
<daBrado> It seems to happen only when trying to get a pseudo-tty... e.g. "ssh ubuntu-machine ls" will work, but "ssh -t ubuntu-machine ls" will not.... for what that is worth
<daBrado> given that root can log in, perhaps it is some permissions thing with regard to allocating a pseudo-tty...?
<penguin42> possibly; I'm not sure what the 'monitor_read' thing is and what the request is
<daBrado> yeah... me too...
<Rallias> Is there a daily build available of mini.iso?
<BluesKaj> not for mini.iso Rallias.but the images are here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Rallias> mmm... meh.
<Rallias> those are a PITA to get working with my PXE setup.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Rallias> Simply because I don't have a local repository or any way to set up NFS.
<FernandoMiguel> there are
<FernandoMiguel> just a src
<FernandoMiguel> *esc
<FernandoMiguel> **sec
<FernandoMiguel> Rallias: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/
<FernandoMiguel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Rallias> Thanks.
 * FernandoMiguel goes back to clean up his GReader
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-05
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<alarmschaben> Short beginner's question: where can I find unreleased development version like 2:8.4.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.2~rc4?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lapion> does anyone in here have a solution for when a xserver crashes mid-upgrade
<lapion> the upgrade is still busy, however I have no frontend for interactions.
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cyborgcygnus> Where to ask about Ubuntu for Mobiles?
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmm is there a 14.10 image?
<Aki-Thinkpad> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<lordievader> Aki-Thinkpad: There seems to be: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<Aki-Thinkpad> lordievader, hey look at that
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cyborgcygnus> !mobile
<cyborgcygnus> !ubuntu edge
<cyborgcygnus> !ubuntu-edge
<cyborgcygnus> !fartbuntu
<Koma> ~1&&&1
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Mornimg all
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-10
<potter_> ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MaxSan> I am baned from #ubuntu from some reason
<MaxSan> any way I can find out why?
<trism> MaxSan: I think you are supposed to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> did anyone in this channel talk to MaxSan ?
<ikonia> and advise him to join #ubuntu-ops ?
<trism> ikonia: yes sorry
<ikonia> trism: ahhh no problem
<ikonia> trism: and no need for sorry, it was the correct thing to do
<ikonia> trism: thanks for letting us know
<BluesKaj> not me , but IdleOne banned me around Christmas, but I don't miss the chat :)
<ikonia> no no, thank you for confirming,
<ikonia> it's my mistake, not yours, thanks trism
#ubuntu+1 2014-05-11
<Sceptic> Hello. I'm not able to login to Lubuntu with "LXQT Desktop" - it simply moves me back to log-in screen.
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220270
<elfy> Sceptic: you are not alone
<Sceptic> elfy, Hm
<Sceptic> elfy, What can we do?
<elfy> I don't use lubuntu
<Sceptic> elfy, why?
<elfy> I don't like it :)
<Sceptic> elfy, why?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jack> i'm running a linuxmint-petra which uses ubuntu-saucy as a base
<jack> does anyone know if i can safely bump the base to trusty?
 * penguin42 doesn't - but this channel is for utopic, trusty is without hte +1
<jack> oh ok, cool
<Dat> how can I get the source list for kubuntu 14.10?
<penguin42> what do you mean by source list?
<Dat> penguin42: the /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> Dat: Take a trusty one, and substitute it out
<Dat> Thats what I need help finding
<Dat> otherwise I have to re-install everything
<penguin42> why?
<Dat> penguin42: can you help locate a trusty one?
<penguin42> Dat: Do you have an installed ubuntu system?
<Dat> I do
<penguin42> so just take your sources.list and replace the references to whatever your current version is by utopic
<Dat> penguin42: lets pretend I dont have the sources.list how would I locate a trusty one?
<penguin42> I don't know, I've never had to do that pretend
<Dat> ahh thank you
<penguin42> since i have a trusty one and did the substitution - nice and easy
<Dat> Can anyone help me regenerate the sources.list file for 14.10?
<penguin42> debootstrap might not be a bad bet
<Dat> I think I will just do a re-install thanks for the info
<penguin42> hang on, I'll pastebin my trusty one
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7448132/  that's a trusty one
<Dat> http://pastebin.com/DmG6nuXt there is the one I was using
<Dat> to get to 14.10
<penguin42> hang on, that should be utopic not unicorn shouldn't it?
<Dat> Acutally I just fixed it
<Dat> by deleting the file
<Dat> and reconfiguring from the GUI
<Dat> and yes it should be utopic
<elfy> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<elfy> that can be useful for building source lists
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-04
<WhatisubuntuW> !ops topic needs fixing
<ubottu> WhatisubuntuW: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Wily Werewolf / 15.10 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of W-Series (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> heck, I was hoping for wiggly worm
<FunnyLookinHat> If we're going to just go with fictional creatures, should've been Wicked Wyvern
<FunnyLookinHat> :-P
<krabador> some operator here ?
<Pici> Wyvern is a good one too, for the 'convergence' theme, but werewolf fits better with the October release.
<Pici> krabador: yes?
<krabador> oh, great
<Pici> if its about the schedule in the topic being a broken link, yes I know.
<krabador> The Willy Wherewolf
<krabador> you can update the topic :D
<Pici> Thats not how you spell Wily
<Pici> !willy
<ubottu> It is spelt !wiLy :)
<penguin42> Pici: How it's intended to be spelt .....
<krabador> hehehe, yes Wily Werewolf will be
<krabador> note willy
<krabador> *not
<BluesKaj> wiley ??
<genii> BluesKaj: Without the e
<genii> But otherwise, yeah
<BluesKaj> genii, was thinking of wiley coyote from the roadrunner cartoons
<penguin42> Meep Meep!
 * genii ponders Accelerati Incredibus
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-05
<rajee> Hi guys, I have an issue with shell script. It runs as expected when run standalone, but only a part runs via crontab. help?
<rajee> Hi guys, I have an issue with shell script. It runs as expected when run standalone, but only a part runs via crontab. help?
<guest1438> Does the latest version of Ubuntu 15.04 support nvidia optimus?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> well, sed'd the sources.list to Wily and changed my hostname, not much in repos yet, but it's a begining :-)
<qengho> BluesKaj: In the days before autopkgtest, I'd think you are exceedingly, ahem, "brave".
<BluesKaj> qengho, not really, this my test bed HDD , all the important stuff is on another HDD
<elfy> you hope ...
<elfy> :p
<elfy> evening BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<BluesKaj> it is , not to worry
<qengho> Then again, *somebody* has to find all the bugs. We probably owe BluesKaj a beer.
<BluesKaj> qengho, no bugs yet ..you can hold off with beer 'till tomorrow, maybe :-)
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-07
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<startrec3> hello
<startrec3> help
#ubuntu+1 2015-05-10
<xyx1> hello
<xyx1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule this link in the topic doesn't work
<elfy> they've not written the schedule yet - but that's where it will be when it is
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-09
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<donofrio>  is it me or are others have great success with powerpc (I've gotten four or more notebooks running 16.10 with sound and wifi) just need to get 3d acceluated working on various Radeon chipsets and I'm good to go....) ;)
<donofrio> ery happy with 16.10 powerpc (thank you to all)
<donofrio> very I meant
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Anonymaniac23> what's up fags
<tooryasnm> anyone know good system resource widget for plasma 5?
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-11
<tooryasnm> anyone can help a bit with conky?
<tsimonq2> tooryasnm: what are you talking about?
<tooryasnm> anyone who understand how conky works?
<k1l_> are you running 16.10?
<tooryasnm> no
<k1l_> ok, then please dont crosspost in here. this channel is for the actual development release.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-13
<[Saint]> Hi there - what, if anything, is the valid update syntax to take 16.04 up to 16.10 from the commandline please?
<[Saint]> 'do-release-upgrade -d' yields no fruit for yakkety.
<[Saint]> is there something blindingly obvious that I am missing?
<Pici> [Saint]: Nope.  16.10 isn't yet in the meta-release file, so do-release-upgrade won't prompt you.  You'll need to change your sources.list manually and run a dist/full-upgrade yourself.
<[Saint]> Aha, right. Thank you. Truth told I just jumped the shark and did that anyway.
<[Saint]> Good to know I was on the right track.
<TJ-> Pici: it is actually, I just checked, well in meta-release-development
<Pici> oh?
<TJ-> not in the -lts version of course
<Pici> [Saint]: what TJ- said then.
<TJ-> so maybe the config needs altering from lts-only to allow all
<[Saint]> Hm?
<Pici> TJ-: wasn't there when I looked the other day, I guess I should have rechecked.
<[Saint]> So I do...?
<Pici> modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  to say normal not lts.
<[Saint]> still good with batched editing sources.list by hand, or, is there a simpler method?
<Pici> and then do-release-upgrade -d will wrok
<[Saint]> ah - is there any functional benefit to doing that over just firing sed at sources.list?
<[Saint]> I have around a dozen machines to do this on.
<TJ-> the release-upgrade specifies a new UpgradeTool to fetch
<Pici> At this time? probably not. But do-release-upgrade does have the ability to run special scripts that might not be possible within the deb framework.
<Pici> It also does some stuff to PPAs
<TJ-> see the file it actually reads on the server (scroll to the end) http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<[Saint]> there we go - I got it by editing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and doing s/lts/normal/g
<[Saint]> thank you Pici and TJ-
<[Saint]> oooop - I forgot about the bajillion "foo is modified from the original foo - what do you want to do about it?" prompts.
<[Saint]> I thought this would be able to be done with limited manual intervention.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dax> [Saint]: dare i ask why you have a dozen machines running crackbuild versions of Ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-14
<AndChat176409> Hello Last 16.04 update ended in no possibility of establishing internet connection, both by wire and wi-fi. How to undo this update?
<flocculant> AndChat176409: go to #ubuntu for released version support
<AndChat176409> My IP is banned there
<AndChat176409> Where should I write to cancel this old ban?
<flocculant> AndChat176409: try talking to someone in #ubuntu-ops
<AndChat176409> Thanks
<flocculant> welcome
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Beladona> hi
<Beladona> I did do-release-upgrade but it says no release available
<Beladona> helo
<krytarik> !ltsupgrade | Beladona: This perhaps?
<ubottu> Beladona: This perhaps?: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Beladona> isnt the 16.04 released yet?
<Beladona> krytarik:  kubuntu 15.04 IS released already http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/
<krytarik> Beladona: Notice the ".1" at that - i.e. point release.
<Beladona> krytarik:  ya but why cant I upgrade to 16.04 lts?
<Beladona> 16.04 is released
<krytarik> Beladona: If you desparately want to upgrade from your 14.04 LTS now already: "do-release-upgrade -d"
<krytarik> Otherwise, it's not advised yet.
<Beladona> why I cant get the official one? krytarik
<krytarik> Well, that'd *be* the "official" one.
<Beladona> the current 16.04 lts is not official?
<krytarik> Ah, I see you get help elsewhere too already...
<Beladona> krytarik:   I see http://kubuntu.com/getkubuntu/ declares the official releast of 16.04 lts. My questions is that if I am on 14.04 lts, why.. cant I see it in do-release-upgrade notI can upgrade without a -d ?
<Beladona> krytarik:  yes, but not getting to a conclusion
<maxb> You're getting a conclusion, you just don't seem to like it
<Beladona> hm ya. got it
<Beladona> thx
#ubuntu+1 2016-05-15
<GeekNerd> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<GeekNerd> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<GeekNerd> ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<nicomachus> !info ncmpcpp yakkety
<ubottu> ncmpcpp (source: ncmpcpp): ncurses-based client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1build2 (yakkety), package size 701 kB, installed size 2765 kB
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-08
<ducasse> will the artful server image use the new installer? and if so, will images with the old one still be available?
<nacc> ducasse: i'm not sure if it's been decided
<ducasse> ok, thanks. i guess this will be covered on tech sites when a decision is made.
<nacc> ducasse: likely
<dax> There's a new installer?
<nacc> dax: subiquity, sent to ubuntu-devel-announced by cyphermox on apr 21
<nacc> *announce
<dax> huh. what's the motivation for moving off debian-installer? snaps, or...?
<nacc> dax: i'm not sure on the internals, i'm also not sure if d-i is not still under the covers
<nacc> dax: this is more the installer you see when you pop  in th eserver iso
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-09
<tsimonq2> sub-iquity will be interesting...
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu+1 2017-05-10
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-08
<BionicMac> Have we turned Cosmic in here? =)
<flocculant> I've been Cosmic since about 1976
<BionicMac> flocculant: Nice. =)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Cosmic Cuttlefish (18.10) | Schedule: TBD | Daily builds: TBD | For 18.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
<Kon-> I just want to say that "Cuttlefish" is an extremely underwhelming choice. The Ubuntu team has massively disappointed the thousands of eagle-eyed fans who had hoped for Cosmic Cow
<donofrio> cuttlefish another neat name
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-09
<icey> I'm having trouble getting onto Cosmic;`do-release-upgrade -d`shows: 'Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release.' - I'm on Bionic and have been for months
<flocculant> icey: I sed bionic to cosmic 
<icey> flocculant: may have to do that :-/
<flocculant> well - not sure why the :-/ - I always do it that way :)
<icey> :-D heh
<enyc> you bleeding-edge-people you ... what are you expecting ;p
<nacc> icey: it should work, per https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<nacc> icey: did you make sure to change the value from lts to normal ?
<nacc> icey: in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-10
<flocculant> nacc: I always forget that setting :p
<BionicMac> Is there a alternate installer image for Lubuntu Cosmic?
<BionicMac> an*
<flocculant> BionicMac: if it's not there - I think my mempry of them not doing alternates is likely right
<BionicMac> flocculant: I looked on the qa tracker, but no alternate installer in Cosmic. I do see it in stable releases though. Must be a way to do this though. Maybe boot the Bionic alternate and specify a Cosmic testing repos.
<flocculant> I think they stopped doing them 
<flocculant> and no idea - really not something I've got an interest in really
<Pici> we have minimal installers, but not alternates
<flocculant> Pici: do you know if they did stop?
<flocculant> I'm convinced they did - but can't remember where I read it ... thought it was on the release list
<BionicMac> Pici: Minimal Installer image for Cosmic?
<genii> Better off to just use a server install with just sshd and not the other LAMP things, then install <whatever>-desktop
<BionicMac> Ok, I will just use cosmic-base image and use tasksel. Actually I am booted to Cosmic Lubuntu image Live. Installed tasksel, and using it to choose the task. Thanks.
<BionicMac> All the choices I need are presented with tasksel. All good. =) 
<Pici> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<BionicMac> Pici: that would be a great choice also. Thanks! I will make note.
<Pici> :)
<BionicMac> genii: Thanks. flocculant Peace thanks and have a good one.
<flocculant> flocculant: no problem :)
<flocculant> ftr - happy to help people - just never been that interested in alternates - tested them when I had to ;) 
<BionicMac> Install IP... I don't remember Calameres being in Lubuntu-Bionic. Must be a new default for Cosmic. 
<BionicMac> flocculant: alternates work great for me on old hardware where I don't want X-installer of any kind. 
<Rumen> Hello there -  I have a issue with missing icons in Bionic with Comminity Theme. In top bar in most of the cases Dropbox, Skype, Mega and Classic Menu Indicator missing. Sometimes the a loded, but very rearly
<Rumen> Does anybody can help me fix that?
<flocculant> Rumen: we've gone Cosmic in here - you need #ubuntu for bionic
 * BionicMac goes galactic...
 * genii orders a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster
 * BionicMac dodges
<genii> :D
<BionicMac> genii: check in #kubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-11
<CosmicMac> Was Qterminal-byobu in bionic? Pretty nice default in Cosmic.
<CosmicMac> Cosmic Lubuntu ^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<flocculant> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi flocculant
<BluesKaj> so far so good with Cosmic, but it's very early days
<flocculant> :D
<BluesKaj> at least on KDE/Plasma... dunno about the other DEs
<flocculant> fine here in xfce land
<BluesKaj> good
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: yeah. I've not broken much with Plasma yet this cycle.....
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, i haven't had any app crashes
<acheronuk> wait until we get new Qt!
<BluesKaj> yeah
<acheronuk> freshly hatched bugs
<BluesKaj> BBL
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<donofrio> o.0
#ubuntu+1 2018-05-13
<kashem> how do i get source code of ubuntu studio-18?
<kashem> is it possible to know if anyone pinging me?plz...Help
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MikeRL> Hmm. What will 18.10 do that's better in terms of security? I'm curious.
<BluesKaj> MikeRL, early days for such a question
<MikeRL> OK.
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-08
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the ermine edits dax
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.13.14 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<BluesKaj> for some reason my permissions are locked out of /etc/systemd/resolved.conf. Tried to edit out the DNS entries that i added there on 19.04 , but now this particular file no longer allows editing even as root
<dax> did you do chattr +i on it at some point? people seem to do that on a not-infrequent basis to dns resolution-related config
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> dax thanks
<BluesKaj> and lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> for the reply that is, no I didn't do anything except add some dns entries
<dax> output of "lsattr /etc/systemd/resolved.conf"?
<BluesKaj> dax,^
<BluesKaj> dax /etc/systemd/resolved.conf   Immutable, Extents
<dax> heh
<dax> sudo chattr -i /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<dax> i'm not aware of anything that does that programmatically, but i also don't use systemd-resolved so i wouldn't know *shrug*
<BluesKaj> upgraded by release -d, not a clean install btw
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> dax the chattr command worked, thanks
<BluesKaj> ok , reboot
<BluesKaj> ok, vpn and proxy server for Konversation are working just fine 
<lotuspsychje> nice BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> yup, done 
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-11
<jack> https://pastebin.com/CGV6fU0B
<jack> please help
<tomreyn> jackyou will need to provide context. the preferred pastebin service is https://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> jack: ^
<jack> ok, fine
<jack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V2Ry6YH2Qc/
<jack> voila
<tomreyn> much better. you probably need to identify the ...-dev - packages providing the source code listed there, or just use    apt build-dep xfce4-screensaver
<jack> cool, thx
<jack> apt build-dep xfce4-screensaver
<jack> E: Quellpaket für xfce4-screensaver kann nicht gefunden werden.
<jack> :(
<tomreyn> you need to add "deb-src ..." lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jack> thought apt would be "smarter"
<jack> oh? ok
<tomreyn> apt thought the user would be smarter
<jack> hehe
<tomreyn> jack: keep in mind to run   LANG=C   in terminals where you'll gegenerate program output you want to share with english speaking support volunteers.
<jack> perfect, merci
<tomreyn> bitteschoen
<jack> wow ÖP
<jack> german isnt the easiest one ö=
#ubuntu+1 2019-05-12
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.13.14 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-04
<pepee> hi. will future releases of ubuntu force users to use snap?
<Ussat> snap can be rremoved
<Ussat> I remove it, I think its a horrribvle idea for servers
<Ussat> snap is what you get when devs dont give a rats ass about infra and think, oh we will just update ans restart this whenever qwe want.
<Ussat> Horrrible idea on servers
#ubuntu+1 2020-05-05
<uebera||> If you look at ghc's Build-Depends, this package depends on itself… (at least since Eoan) which sounds… rather unpractical.
<uebera||> --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc/+bug/1876878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876878 in ghc (Ubuntu) "ghc Build-Depends points to itself" [Undecided,New]
<halvors> Is there a known issue with the mainline kernel ppa? It's not up to date. https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<halvors> Daily no so much? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/
